# POPSUGAR MUST HAVE - DECEMBER 2012



## Deenellie (Oct 26, 2012)

I was reluctant to subscribe to Pop Sugar due to the hefty price of the subscrption, But I couldn't resist and was able to buy it as a gift which is for (1) box for what ever month is available; for me that was December.  November is SOLD OUT!!  It's going to be torture, hopefully worth the wait.   They don't deliver until the end of December,  If I like the box, I'll consider subscribing.  Your thoughts......


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 27, 2012)

The price and seeing what was in the first box had me a bit skeptical as well.  Then trying to research it led me here to MUT and I just had to join the fun of subs (which I never knew existed before this ...  and my checkbook will never forgive me)

I've received 3 boxes so far - August, September, and October. 

August I was kind of "meh" about, but I got it for 1/2 price so I was pretty neutral about the sub.  I don't even remember most of what was in it ... the reed diffuser, wine glasses (these get used) ... oh the dvd which I haven't opened yet.  Um...  drawing a blank on the rest.  I don't think it helped that I read so many spoilers (it took mine forEVER to get here) and saw how disappointed everyone was

September - again, took forever to get to me.  I was really good though about avoiding spoilers and only knew about the scarf because there was so much commentary on it.  But I didn't know what it looked like or brand, just that everyone was talking about a scarf.  Once my box arrived I was pretty happy overall - I liked the variety of items, and that some of the flowed together ... snacks and dinner, a movie, makeup and a pretty new scarf for "date night" (as if I ever get those LOL) ... some facial wipes for the end of the night, idk ... but I was happy with the box, and I definitely think the value to me personally was way more than the $30 I paid.

October - I wasn't one of the last to receive mine for once!  I love candles but dislike the scent of mine, but I can't hold that against PopSugar ... I like OPI polish so I was excited to get that.  The socks are alright but I would never pay $10 for socks ...  the book doesn't look like one that will suck me in, but I'll prob give it a shot.  Would I have paid $30 for this box if I knew ahead of time what was in it?  Probably not.  But it did introduce me to some new brands/items.  I don't expect every box to fit me to a T, so I'll take the "loss" on this one and hope that November is more exciting for me. 

I hope you are happy with your December box!!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks so much Rach212!  Looking forward to it; I can't wait.  Yesterday was a tough day.  I was out of control with purchasing boxes!!  The good thing is I didn't subscribe to another monthly; just individual boxes to try them out.  I already subscribe to 3 and that's enough!  Wow, 1/2 off box?  How did that happen?  Inquirying minds want to know!!!  The discount codes as you know are always a good motivator and that's not a good thing for me at the moment.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 28, 2012)

i caved on this but justified it because i cancelled Glossybox.  disappointed that we have to wait through November but hopefully December will be packed with holiday goodies!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i caved on this but justified it because i cancelled Glossybox.  disappointed that we have to wait through November but hopefully December will be packed with holiday goodies!


  Yeah Jess, It's going to be torture for sure; especially seeing the November spoilers.  HopefullyPS will be generous &amp; outstanding for the holidays!  Glad you cancelled Glossybox.  I did too; awhile ago.  They're CS was not very professional, nor how they ran things.  I really didn't think it was worth $21.00  They seemed shady to me.  I don't feel bad about that at all.  I current;y subscribe to (3) subs already and really can't justify another one especially at $30, unless............ there's a serious discount.  hmmmmmmmmm  I have no self control.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm eyeing this one as well . . . one discount or weak moment and I'm hitting subscribe.  Looks like a fun box.  And if I can't use all of the things in it, it seems like they'd be good for gifting.  Maybe I should sign up before December fills up too?


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

You're so funny sweetiegirll.  I hate to be an enabler, but I say go ahead, treat yourself.  Do hesitate any further,or it might sell out.  Then again, you just might be relieved as I was for the Nov. box.  The good thing is the box delivers the end of Dec. and I'm assuming that's when we're billed? The bad thing is it's going to be torture waiting. argghh!!   

If you're hesitant to subscribe as I am, buy it as a gift; a one time purchase and then go from there.  I just couldn't resist.  The items look so fabulous!!  

As far as discount codes.... (try refer 5.) What I do with items that I don't need  or want, can't use, I gift them and it feels good to do so.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 28, 2012)

Someone may have asked this previously, but if I signed up for the 3 month deal, will it auto renew or will I need to resubscribe for January? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm eyeing this one as well . . . one discount or weak moment and I'm hitting subscribe.  Looks like a fun box.  And if I can't use all of the things in it, it seems like they'd be good for gifting.  Maybe I should sign up before December fills up too?


 i had been waiting for another discount code but with November already sold out i decided not to wait. i just used Refer5 and did a 3mo sub.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone may have asked this previously, but if I signed up for the 3 month deal, will it auto renew or will I need to resubscribe for January? Thanks


 it automatically goes to a month-to-month sub.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

I believe it'll auto renew one month at a time after that. Anybody out there, if I'm incorrect, please let us know?  Thnx


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe it'll auto renew one month at a time after that. Anybody out there, if I'm incorrect, please let us know?  Thnx


  Oh so sorry, I should've scrolled down further.  Question answered.  Thnx


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had been waiting for another discount code but with November already sold out i decided not to wait. i just used Refer5 and did a 3mo sub.


  Excellent!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome, thanks! At this point I wanted to make sure I was subscribed for January and didnt miss the resubscibe period.. but since it autorenews I'm all good!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like they have a refer a friend program and you awesome enablers have pushed me over the edge!  I'm an enabler too, I like being on this side of it though, ha ha.

Anyone have a referral link for me to sign up with?  I'd love to send some love to one of my MakeUpTalk girls.  I know we're not generally allowed to just randomly post referral links, but I wouldn't know about this sub if it wasn't for this site and I'd like to help one MUTalker to benefit, at least.  So first person who pm's me a code/link, I'll sign up through you.  Might as well not let my sub referral go to waste, hopefully it'll help someone's account.  I think it's refer 2 people and get one month for yourself free, that's not too shabby.    Found my friend.  Nice.

Can't wait for December!  I would think that holiday boxes would be pretty luxe, but sometimes everyone gets so overwhelmed on/around the holidays that the boxes aren't that special.  I would have loved the scarf, the wineglasses, the book, all sorts of things from past months, so I'll take the gamble.  Waiting on a code . . .


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they have a refer a friend program and you awesome enablers have pushed me over the edge!  I'm an enabler too, I like being on this side of it though, ha ha.
> 
> ...


  Thanx so much, That's so nice of you!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 29, 2012)

Yay!  Found a friend to help out.  Enablers unite!  Thanks, Deenellie!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hee Haw!!!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they have a refer a friend program and you awesome enablers have pushed me over the edge!  I'm an enabler too, I like being on this side of it though, ha ha.
> 
> ...


  Bye the way...  How did you cross the paragraph out?  I've seen that before, but couldn't figure out how to do that.  Always learning something new.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bye the way...  How did you cross the paragraph out?  I've seen that before, but couldn't figure out how to do that.  Always learning something new.


 use the strike through icon on the dashboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> use the strike through icon on the dashboard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Got it!  Thanks so much iPretty!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

December boxes have sold out y'all!  Now on to January.  I'm exercising self control.  I bought December, I'm done.  At least for now.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December boxes have sold out y'all!  Now on to January.  I'm exercising self control.  I bought December, I'm done.  At least for now.


 
Whew!  Looks like I got in just under the line!  I'm so glad now that I ordered when I did and plus got the five bucks off.  I would have been bummed and kicking myself if I missed it.  Hope it's a good one for us.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 30, 2012)

Same here, as soon as I saw that November boxes are all sold out I panicked and subscribed! And now I'm glad I did because December sold out within days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Usually subs are always nicer during the holidays, at least they have been for me so far, so I'm really looking forward to it!



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!  Looks like I got in just under the line!  I'm so glad now that I ordered when I did and plus got the five bucks off.  I would have been bummed and kicking myself if I missed it.  Hope it's a good one for us.


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 30, 2012)

Bummer. I wanted to get December's box for Christmas.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Dang, I missed out on this one AND November...better buy a January one or I'll miss out on that one too...


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate to be an enabler, but you better hurry and order January's box.  He who hesitates... For me in this case if I hesitated, I'd be relieved.  Too many subs!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 30, 2012)

If we are subbed for November, does it renew automatically?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we are subbed for November, does it renew automatically?


 As long as it's not a gift sub, it renews automatically.  If you purchased a three/six/etc.-month non-gift sub, it converts to monthly when the original term expires.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

What's the link to Popsugar? All I keep finding is a gossip site.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 31, 2012)

https://musthave.popsugar.com/     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the link to Popsugar? All I keep finding is a gossip site.


 As a side note, the Must Have subscription is actually run by that gossip site.  The MH program is usually linked somewhere on *every single one* of their pages, which gets a little boring, but if you know they're affiliated, at least the sub isn't too horribly hard to get to from any random page you land on.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 31, 2012)

I just saw that December box is already sold out and they are now accepting for January! That was so fast!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just saw that December box is already sold out and they are now accepting for January! That was so fast!


  Really popular sub!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really popular sub!


 With very limited spots, apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> With very limited spots, apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Dont' know.  Hard to say how many people subbed!


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 31, 2012)

i really wonder how many people they are opening up the subscription too, it seems crazy that november AND december are already sold out!


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so excited! When I signed up, I was slated to get a box in January. I just got an e-mail saying that due to "popular demand", they were able to secure more boxes. I'm supposed to be getting a December box now. I hope I won't be disappointed. =)

This will be my first box. Kicking myself for not signing up sooner!


----------



## Starlet (Nov 1, 2012)

Right now on the site the December subscriptions are open again.  I just signed up (because I was sad I missed December the first time) and my confirmation page did state my subscription would start with December.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 1, 2012)

Geez, I'm terrible.  I just signed up for the December box, but vowed that I will go and cancel some others just so I won't be spending too much money.  In the email it said it will ship the end of December...doesn't that mean it'd be a January box?


----------



## Starlet (Nov 1, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Geez, I'm terrible.  I just signed up for the December box, but vowed that I will go and cancel some others just so I won't be spending too much money.  In the email it said it will ship the end of December...doesn't that mean it'd be a January box?

 
They usually ship out at the end of the month so it will be the December box that is shipped out at the end of December.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Starlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They usually ship out at the end of the month so it will be the December box that is shipped out at the end of December.


 yes


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Stocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! When I signed up, I was slated to get a box in January. I just got an e-mail saying that due to "popular demand", they were able to secure more boxes. I'm supposed to be getting a December box now. I hope I won't be disappointed. =)
> 
> This will be my first box. Kicking myself for not signing up sooner!


 I feel you, but I sub to (3) other boxes that are less expensive.  So I just ordered one box to try it out.  Then I'll go from there.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Starlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They usually ship out at the end of the month so it will be the December box that is shipped out at the end of December.


 Okie doke...thanks for the info!


----------



## angelajude (Nov 2, 2012)

I was on the fence about this box from the mixed reviews from their first release. Their following boxes after looked amazing though! Sad that I missed the cut-off for November but perfect timing because my GlossyBox sub just expired. One month without ANY boxes, eep!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Nov 2, 2012)

Just joined! Getting the Dec box!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angelajude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was on the fence about this box from the mixed reviews from their first release. Their following boxes after looked amazing though! Sad that I missed the cut-off for November but perfect timing because my GlossyBox sub just expired. One month without ANY boxes, eep!


 I've been a subscriber from the beginning, and I actually liked even the first box, but I wasn't locked into the "$150 value!!!!" thing  lot of people were.  All I cared about was getting stuff that I thought were worth at least $35 *to me* regardless of their actual retail value (to use Sample Society as an example:  So they sent out a $26 double-ended lip pencil.  Great, except for the fact that I hate lip pencils and will never use it.  Or Glossybox's $39 lipstick/lipgloss combo in completely wrong colors for me).  

At first, I was lukewarm on pretty much all of the items, but the longer I had them, the more I liked them, to the point where I've used everything except the scrub/lotion (those are winter scents for me) and the lipstick (which I have swapped for some eyeshadow pencils that are much more my speed) (oh, wait, I don't think I've used the green nail polish, but I have a nail polish obsession, and that's an April-to-June shade of green to me, and I do love it, so I'm just waiting for the right time of the year to use it).  I've even found myself looking at pictures of the contents and thinking, "Man, I wish I had received this box" -- and then I realize that I *did* receive it, and I'm actually looking *at my own photos*.


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you get charged in December or when you order?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 3, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## shanny21 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you get charged in December or when you order?


 you get charged when you order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, doll! I bit the bullet &amp; ordered before anyone was able to answer me anyways =P


----------



## JessP (Nov 4, 2012)

Commenting for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 4, 2012)

I have 2 questions.I get my first box in November and it's already paid for. So does that mean I won't get charged until December for December's box?Also I need 1 more referral for a free box. So if my friend signs up for the Dec. box will I get another November box for free or an extra December box?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RainbowClouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 questions.I get my first box in November and it's already paid for. So does that mean I won't get charged until December for December's box?Also I need 1 more referral for a free box. So if my friend signs up for the Dec. box will I get another November box for free or an extra December box?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Your first question:  Right, your next charge will be in Decembmer.  Second question:  You will get whatever the month is after your current paid month.  That is, if you have paid for November and then get a referral bonus, you would not pay for December.  If you signed up for a three-month multi-month subscription period that ends in January, your February box would be free.


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 4, 2012)

Meagonola,

Thanks for answering my questions.Do they give me a choice to pay for  a extra box if I want the free referral one and one I pay for for that month?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RainbowClouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meagonola,
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions.Do they give me a choice to pay for  a extra box if I want the free referral one and one I pay for for that month?


 No.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No.


 JenniferV's got it.  But you can still buy an extra box for December, at least until those sell out:  You would just place an order for a new box and check the box next to "Is this a Gift?"  Gift subscriptions do not auto-renew.  But this will only work for the December box until the December boxes sell out (and after that, it will roll over to January).  But if the plan is to get this for a Christmas present, it's highly possible that it won't arrive in time.  These boxes usually arrive during the last few days of the month (or even the first couple of days of the following month) for me, so I'm expecting the December box to hit my doorstep right around the twelfth day of Christmas (they do *not* start before Christmas!  They start the day *after* Christmas!  [ramble about the three wise men and Epiphany deleted]).


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 5, 2012)

*Thanks again for all your help y'all. I just told my friend to wait to see what she thinks of my boxes first.I already figured mine wouldn't get here until after the first of the next month anyways. I don't know why they don't ship earlier in the month so you actually get the box in the month it's for.*


----------



## NikNik455 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone have a discount code for this? It sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a discount code for this? It sounds pretty awesome!


 I sent you a PM.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a discount code for this? It sounds pretty awesome!


 *REFER5* (not a referral code, just a discount code) will work for anyone for $5 off.  I think that's the only one that works right now.

(And, yay, I just got more referrals!  I've been hit with an absolutely miserable cold moving into a sinus infection RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY VACATION, so this really made my day.)


----------



## xheidi (Nov 7, 2012)

i just subscribed. i always thought they shipped the second or third week of the month, but the december box is shipping at the end of the month?


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 7, 2012)

Did anyone just got the email for the luxury edition box for $100?


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 7, 2012)

Sure did! And when I went to the site, it's down as they're doing some work.  Back in a couple minutes.  Perhaps that's a blessing.  I really don't need to see this!


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone just got the email for the luxury edition box for $100?


I got the email but the site is down when I click on it.  $100?  I can't really justify spending that much, but what if it is AMAZING stuff??


----------



## shammycat (Nov 7, 2012)

I gave in (holiday present to myself). I figure if they're averaging 100+ value for a 35 dollar box, the 100 dollar box is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shammycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave in (holiday present to myself). I figure if they're averaging 100+ value for a 35 dollar box, the 100 dollar box is going to be spectacular.


  I sure hope so, cause I'd be mad as h..if it's tired!  As much as I'd like to and curious, I can't do it.  I went overboard with gift boxes for Yuzen, Klutchclub, naturebox.....  Out of control.  Do keep us posted.


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 7, 2012)

Were you able to sign up for the luxury must have box?! I keep trying but when I press submit with my info it keeps showing an error and asking me to refresh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someone help! I want it!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i am having the same exact error


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 7, 2012)

It's back up!


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you think it;s because it's already sold out? They are only making 1,000 of them afterall..


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry! Thank you for your interest in purchasing our Must Have box. Our ability to place orders is temporarily unavailable. Our team of engineers are working hard to fix the issue, so please check back soon.
​


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 7, 2012)

That's what I got. Worst timing to have this happen to them!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 7, 2012)

Yea was about to buy. I doubt theyll sell all 1,000 by this evening though .These boxes are very expensive....


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 7, 2012)

That's what I got too, worst timing for this to happen to them!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

thats true, i just dont want to risk it, like i would go to sleep much happier having this order in!


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yea was about to buy. I doubt theyll sell all 1,000 by this evening though .These boxes are very expensive....


 You don't think so? I think because there are so few and their past boxes are have been quite successful, that these will be in even higher demand because of such a limited supply.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess if it did sell out, it would be all right. $100 can get you a lot of personally chosen things versus a box of random things at least. If it won't be up tonight (which I doubt it will because of how late it is and it looks like a server error) then so be it. I'd try in the AM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 7, 2012)

It just let me through, but now it's stuck on the loading page where it's processing my order. Just thought everyone should be updated.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

im stuck on the same page now too ughh


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 7, 2012)

Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tried twice! So close but so far.......


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i refreshed and this message is back up

Sorry! Thank you for your interest in purchasing our Must Have box. Our ability to place orders is temporarily unavailable. Our team of engineers are working hard to fix the issue, so please check back soon.
​


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

i was just able to place the order!


----------



## anep21 (Nov 7, 2012)

trying to decide... my order has said processing for like 20 minutes now... trying to decide whether or not to exit and just start a new order.  what to do what to do.....??!!


----------



## anep21 (Nov 7, 2012)

did you stay on the same page and then it eventually went through?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

no i opened a new page and then it went through in a second


----------



## anep21 (Nov 7, 2012)

are you worried you were charged twice?


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

I opened a new window and ordered fast through that one. The old one was still spinning, so I just closed it after the new one went through to the confirmation page.

I doubt it'll charge twice, I checked my cc to see how much was pending and none from the spinning one was, so I figure it's good.


----------



## anep21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Alright... well I just did that too and I'm hoping I don't get charged twice.  If anyone has any issues with that happening please post on this board cause I'm horrible about checking my cc acount


----------



## anep21 (Nov 7, 2012)

I mean I'm sure I'd eventually figure it out but I'd rather know ASAP


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2012)

I just checked my card and it only has one charge pending. =]


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2012)

I work for a company that does quite a few credit card transactions, and I know that our processing company will reject a second charge if it's fewer than either five or fifteen minutes (can't remember which, but I know it's long enough to be annoying to our customer care people and collectors when they have to sit and wait for the timer to run down) after the last one, largely because of this sort of thing: if it's closely-timed, they assume it's a situation where someone accidentally submitted the charge a second time because they weren't sure the first one went through, and the CC processing company blocks the second transaction.  I wouldn't be surprised if their CC processing company did the same thing.


----------



## Reena0884 (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish Popsugar would make our regular December must-have box into the Luxury Edition automatically- like a nice reward for those who subscribe.  Here's to wishing!


----------



## AliMo (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Popsugar would make our regular December must-have box into the Luxury Edition automatically- like a nice reward for those who subscribe.  Here's to wishing!


Me too! And I hope they don't make regular December super lame and gave all the good stuff to the Luxury Edition.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! And I hope they don't make regular December super lame and gave all the good stuff to the Luxury Edition.


  DITTO!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! And I hope they don't make regular December super lame and gave all the good stuff to the Luxury Edition.


 It's gonna be interesting, that's for sure.  I think I may irritated about this!!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 8, 2012)

I just ordered a luxury box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm such a sucker. Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Nov 8, 2012)

crossing my fingers there'll still be luxury boxes next week! i don't get paid until wednesday and this is totally not in my budget until then.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> crossing my fingers there'll still be luxury boxes next week! i don't get paid until wednesday and this is totally not in my budget until then.


 on the site it says there's 352 left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck!


----------



## Brittann (Nov 8, 2012)

I broke down and bought one...it better be amazing!! It will be so hard to wait for it!


----------



## krisashleigh (Nov 8, 2012)

There are 40 boxes left on the website currently, just to let everyone know. If you're on the fence about buying it, better decide now.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krisashleigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are 40 boxes left on the website currently, just to let everyone know. If you're on the fence about buying it, better decide now.


I wish it would just sell out already. I tried to talk my husband into getting it for me since I already spent all my fun money this month. He pulled up something he wanted instead, touche I guess.


----------



## krissy k (Nov 17, 2012)

does anyone have a referral link or discount code?


----------



## JessP (Nov 17, 2012)

> does anyone have a referral link or discount code?


I think the code REFER5 still works for $5 off your first box - it's not a whole lot but it helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the code REFER5 still works for $5 off your first box - it's not a whole lot but it helps!


 It's still being sent out on all of the email I receive from them.  My latest email was my shipping confirmation today!  As for a referral code, we're not allowed to give them out on the forum, but pretty much anyone with a blog (just check out signatures for links!) who has reviewed this box will have a referral link.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

Is anyone else worried there will be repeats in the regular Dec Popsugar box and the luxury one?  I'm subsided to both and would prefer not to receive doubles.


----------



## japolina (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else worried there will be repeats in the regular Dec Popsugar box and the luxury one?  I'm subsided to both and would prefer not to receive doubles.


 I doubt it. They will likely want the first luxury box to be amazing so that they can sell more during the year. When September's box was amazing, they sold out October very quickly.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 18, 2012)

I know I am dreaming for spoilers but these are their best gifts under $30....


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread hoping for some sneak peak updates.  Popsugar doesn't seem to give any, lol!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was disappointed by November's box but I have a feeling December's box will be great...ahhh! I really wish they had some spoilers!


----------



## Freezymama (Nov 19, 2012)

> I was disappointed by November's box but I have a feeling December's box will be great...ahhh! I really wish they had some spoilers!


 I was really disappointed with Oct and Nov. ESP when compared to Aug/Sept. I decided to cancel but I did get the Luxury box. I hope it's a good one. I figured $35 for $100 worth so $100 for $300 worth! Wouldn't that be nice? But if u really think of it would u spend $35 on the items they send u if u were out shopping? I opened it and out it away. There was not one thing in there that I was ready to use like the scarf from the previous box. Popsugar has been slipping.


----------



## Kyleyz (Nov 20, 2012)

December is my last month of the cheap 3 month sub.  It better be great!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed by November's box but I have a feeling December's box will be great...ahhh! I really wish they had some spoilers!


I think that November has been their weakest box so far, not that I hated it. I intend to use everything in it, and I'll enjoy it, but IMO, it just wasn't as good as any of the previous months. I think December is going to be more like September.  A lot of people subscribed with that three month code, and they need a big bang at the end to show everyone that they can still wow us. This is my theory. I think they may have been saving a few things specifically for December. Since it'll come at the end of December, they can't make it Christmas themed exactly, but maybe it will be a de-stressing box. I wonder if we will get something from 21 drops? I notice that brand is doing a lot of promotions right now, Popsugar mentioned them in a video, and some people got samples in Birchbox. It would be a totally appropriate item for a December box. Maybe they'll throw in something that relates to New Years, like a fitness item to help with New Years resolutions, or a planner. I'm just speculating.


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that November has been their weakest box so far, not that I hated it. I intend to use everything in it, and I'll enjoy it, but IMO, it just wasn't as good as any of the previous months. I think December is going to be more like September.  A lot of people subscribed with that three month code, and they need a big bang at the end to show everyone that they can still wow us. This is my theory. I think they may have been saving a few things specifically for December. Since it'll come at the end of December, they can't make it Christmas themed exactly, but maybe it will be a de-stressing box. I wonder if we will get something from 21 drops? I notice that brand is doing a lot of promotions right now, Popsugar mentioned them in a video, and some people got samples in Birchbox. It would be a totally appropriate item for a December box. Maybe they'll throw in something that relates to New Years, like a fitness item to help with New Years resolutions, or a planner. I'm just speculating.


 I've only received two boxes so far (Sept and Nov) but just by looking at all the previous boxes I thought the inaugural July box was the weakest. I would definitely have been disappointed in that one. I agree though - I think December will be more along the lines of September.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only received two boxes so far (Sept and Nov) but just by looking at all the previous boxes I thought the inaugural July box was the weakest. I would definitely have been disappointed in that one. I agree though - I think December will be more along the lines of September.


Really? I wear the nail polishes and lipsticks constantly. Those four items add up to a huge value, and I love them all. Even the green one, which at first I didn't think I'd wear, once I actually put it on my nails, I loved it.

I'm starting to rethink my earlier statement about this box being the weakest so far, since it came in the mail and I used my stylemint credit. I don't know anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Nov 20, 2012)

I try to understand why people do not like November's box but I cannot. I liked everything and I will stay with this sub unless they send me a single rotten egg inside a luxury box, lol;-)

I do not have a doughnut pan and have no idea what a doughnut hole is. My bracelet is small. But I cannot help to like the box, whats wrong with me?

Anyway, now that they have been sending these boxes so close to each other, how can I patiently wait for the end of december???


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I try to understand why people do not like November's box but I cannot. I liked everything and I will stay with this sub unless they send me a single rotten egg inside a luxury box, lol;-)
> 
> ...


 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A doughnut hole is just a little round donut...normally when a person cuts out a donut, the round part of the middle is called the "hole" and they are cooked as well. So you'd just be making little round donuts without holes in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A doughnut hole is just a little round donut...normally when a person cuts out a donut, the round part of the middle is called the "hole" and they are cooked as well. So you'd just be making little round donuts without holes in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I was not sure because I read somewhere a description that you are supposed to squeeze the mix into pan, but I guess commercial ones will press the dough to be quicker.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay, so I have a GENIUS idea.  These subs could have a special "spoiler" section in your account so if you want spoilers you can get them, and if you don't you just don't check it.  Am I living the dream or what?


----------



## shanny21 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wait - why are people saying the December box is coming at the end of the month? I thought they all started shipping by the 7th now. Is it because of that luxury box?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 24, 2012)

they shipped my nov on the 9th but i didnt get it till the 22nd. so maybe people get theirs at the end of the month?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2012)

Blah. I didn't see anything that said December was sold out, so I placed an order for a one-month gift sub for my sister-in-law, and it said the first box will ship in January. I'm going to have to see if I can cancel this since it didn't say up front that the next available box wasn't until January.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 28, 2012)

FYI from Popsugar CS
"The standard Must Have box will be shipped in early December and the Luxury boxes will be shipped soon after and arrive by December 24th at the latest"


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI from Popsugar CS
> 
> "The standard Must Have box will be shipped in early December and the Luxury boxes will be shipped soon after and arrive by December 24th at the latest"


 You would think they would ship the luxury boxes first. One because those cost a lot and two they are guaranteed to be here before Christmas and the regular boxes are not (atleast thats what they advertised). I'm probably just a little irritated because I'm so excited for the luxury box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> eeeekkkk


----------



## fate (Nov 29, 2012)

Did anyone see that they've sold out December _and _January now? It's crazy to me that they're so popular that if you ordered now, in November, you wouldn't get a box until February. I'm glad I've got my subscription!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh wow that is just crazy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually only subscribed for December to give myself a little present, but now I'm feeling worried because what if I love my box so much I will want to re-subscribe and they will probably be already sold out for February at that time!



> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone see that they've sold out December _and _January now? It's crazy to me that they're so popular that if you ordered now, in November, you wouldn't get a box until February. I'm glad I've got my subscription!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2012)

This makes me a little relieved: I accidentally bought an extra January box, so that one will probably be going up for sale once that rolls around.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it's nice they're shipping the regular box first. They know their regular customers are their most important, and they want us to see that they're not jipping ups for the luxury box.

I really think it's going to be a good box this month. That's not a psychic prediction, though. I did have a lucid dream last night, but I forgot to use it to get a spoiler of the December box.

I ended up buying some Algenist serum (that came with a few other Algenist products) with the money that I would have spent on the luxury box. I think that was the best choice for me. I think it's impossible for them to have a box as good as Algenist serum. I hope everyone loves what they get, and no one is disappointed. But I feel like it would be hard not to feel let down after spending that much, I mean for me.


----------



## PBandJilly (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You would think they would ship the luxury boxes first. One because those cost a lot and two they are guaranteed to be here before Christmas and the regular boxes are not (atleast thats what they advertised). I'm probably just a little irritated because I'm so excited for the luxury box  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> eeeekkkk


 Yeah, since the luxury boxes have a guaranteed shipping date I would think they would send those out first. I don't think I will be getting my luxury box before Chrsitmas...I still haven't even received my November box yet!


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, since the luxury boxes have a guaranteed shipping date I would think they would send those out first. I don't think I will be getting my luxury box before Chrsitmas...I still haven't even received my November box yet!


 That sucks. If I didn't get my box for Christmas I would definitely ask for a refund (that's just me though), because its in the agreement when we bought the box. But I'm still excited either way. It's nice to get two boxes this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's december 1st which means i can officially start getting excited about the December box! Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 2, 2012)

I paid for 3 months and now I have 3 months of referrals to use, will my referrals kick in right after my paid sub runs out? Anyone know how that works?


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid for 3 months and now I have 3 months of referrals to use, will my referrals kick in right after my paid sub runs out? Anyone know how that works?


 It will start working automatically.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 2, 2012)

I really want some spoilers, right now, even though I know it's way too soon. As soon as the first box ships, I'll be stalking google images and instagram, and youtube. It happens every month. Pitiful me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 2, 2012)

I want my box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want some spoilers, right now, even though I know it's way too soon. As soon as the first box ships, I'll be stalking google images and instagram, and youtube. It happens every month. Pitiful me.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 2, 2012)

Hahahaha! I was thinking the same thing. Also, whennnnnnnnnnnnn are they going to ship? And whyyyyyy won't they give us spoilers for those who want them? It is good to know I am in fine company


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 2, 2012)

And one more thing...SmartPost is the WORST! My boxes take a magical mystery tour before getting to me.  It can take 8 days for a box to get to me that is only 3 hours away by car! AAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am also one of those that stalks instagram and youtube for spoilers! Haha can't wait!!!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 2, 2012)

My packages do that too with smartpost! So stupid! It gets half hour away from me then it goea three hours away!


----------



## cdelpercio (Dec 3, 2012)

Popsugar seriously needs to get their act together involving payment schedule. I wasn't ready when they changed it to the 7th, and I certainly wasn't ready when they charged me today! It would be nice to get some sort of notification email...


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Popsugar seriously needs to get their act together involving payment schedule. I wasn't ready when they changed it to the 7th, and I certainly wasn't ready when they charged me today! It would be nice to get some sort of notification email...


 No kidding! I just got charged today too


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 3, 2012)

I got charged today too! Along with other bills i was atleast expecting! :/ I was expecting the 7th! Box better be good!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 3, 2012)

I got charged today too! Along with other bills i was atleast expecting! :/ I was expecting the 7th! Box better be good!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine shows that it shipped today. Tracking # is processing. I'm super excited this month because I'm getting both the regular and the luxe box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh yay! I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Dec 3, 2012)

My tracking says "processing" as well! Their billing/shipping has been a bit wonky lately lol. Remember when they billed/shipped on the 25th (or something to that effect)? I love seeing some box action early in the month (yay!), but it would be helpful if they sent "hey we're charging your card soon" emails since they aren't really keeping to a set schedule.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 3, 2012)

Me too! I want a tracking number sooooooooooo bad!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like mine is processing, too.  I checked November's tracking and it took a full 7 days to arrive after shipping so I hope this box gets sent within the next few days.  So wish there were spoilers!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 4, 2012)

I cancelled December after being mad about how they changed things on November. I checked their policy and apparently its anytime they want, they can charge. Since its on or around the 7th according to their policy. FYI anyone who wants to cancel in the future, you have to cancel before the 15th of the previous month. You can still do it after by asking but their official policy is 15th the previous month....

I might come back to Popsugar in a few months after forgetting that I was mad at them. LOL. I can't wait to see what you all get and for the first time I don't have to pretend to avoid spoilers!


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 4, 2012)

I wasn't ready (I rotate my debit cards) and now my box has a billing hold again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had a struggle to give them my money every month! I love the box but these charges whenever they want are getting me down.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 4, 2012)

They seem to like sending out vouchers to websites that have monthly services (popsugar, stylemint).  I wonder how long until they send out one for birchbox or another makeup sub?  I just saw another one of their "lists" today, this one was _44 gift ideas for the girls on your list_ and one was the Birchbox Home Box. 

http://www.dailycandy.com/everywhere/flipbook/140390/Gift-Ideas-for-Girls?featureId=137018&amp;vwink=DC:Email:EDIT:EW:20121204:37:867104:44#slide=16


----------



## fate (Dec 4, 2012)

My tracking is processing too. I didn't even get a tracking number until after the box got to me last month. I hope that doesn't happen again this month. I'm way too excited about it.


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 4, 2012)

I was charged for my box today, I can't wait for a tracking number, I hope this month's box is really good! I've been sticking with it in hopes of getting a box as awesome as September's was. I hate that I missed out on that scarf!!!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got my stylemint mystery box today and i like it! I got a tan and black striped henley and a turquoise tank. Haven't tried on the tank yet but the henley fits great! My third item was a pair of white sunglasses. Kind of out of season but they are cute and i always lose or break mine so another pair is always great!


----------



## stephrae13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was actually one of the winners for a 6 month subscription thing they had on youtube. So I am excited to have 6 months to decide if it is worth subscribing or not.

The one thing I don't like though is that I don't have an account to log in to and I don't know if I will be sent a tracking number or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone know if gifted subscriptions receive shipping info each month?


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone see that they've sold out December _and _January now? It's crazy to me that they're so popular that if you ordered now, in November, you wouldn't get a box until February. I'm glad I've got my subscription!


 I canceled my subscription last month to rationalize getting the luxury box. And because I wasn't super impressed with the October/November boxes. Now that December and January are sold out, I'm having to really restrain myself from resubscribing. That whole scarcity marketing thing works really well on me. Not to mention that it's a little like gambling - I know the next hand/box will be a winner! But I know I'll be happy about unsubscribing if I'm not happy with the luxury box. And if I am happy with it, I'm sure it won't kill me to wait until February for the next regular box. Right? Right?!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled my subscription last month to rationalize getting the luxury box. And because I wasn't super impressed with the October/November boxes. Now that December and January are sold out, I'm having to really restrain myself from resubscribing. That whole scarcity marketing thing works really well on me. Not to mention that it's a little like gambling - I know the next hand/box will be a winner! But I know I'll be happy about unsubscribing if I'm not happy with the luxury box. And if I am happy with it, I'm sure it won't kill me to wait until February for the next regular box. Right? Right?!


 I figured I'd rather just pay the $35/mo (well, I got the three months for $75 deal, so I don't have to handle full price yet) than risk missing an awesome box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Honestly for all these boxes (except July, which totally does not count) I'd pay at least $20 if I knew what was in them in advance, so I don't think I'm really losing anything by staying a subscriber.  I don't think I could live with the regret if I cancelled!

Now, do I really need a box of random stuff once a month that I arguably would not discover/buy if left to my own devices?  That is a whole different discussion.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 4, 2012)

I have ended up really liking some of the things that I was initially 'meh' about. For instance, those socks they sent us are really cool. And the bracelet, I wasn't sure if it really fit my style, until I wore it a few times.

Here is my Popsugar dream December box, not a prediction, just what I wish it would contain:

a calendar or planner

stud earrings made out of some high quality metal

something warm, like a hat or gloves, or a throw

something snacky, like gourmet chocolate

aromatherapy for stress relief or relaxation

Bring on the spoilers!


----------



## JessP (Dec 4, 2012)

I second the gourmet chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 4, 2012)

thats an awesome list. getting a planner would be great!



> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have ended up really liking some of the things that I was initially 'meh' about. For instance, those socks they sent us are really cool. And the bracelet, I wasn't sure if it really fit my style, until I wore it a few times.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine says it shipped yesterday, but the tracking still says processing and I didn't get a ship notification.  IDK.

And I would _love _a planner. A Moleskine seems trendy enough for them to include.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Ladies! I am also subscribed and my first box will be the December box so I am pleased and excited to see it shipped out yesterday. I kept putting off subbing this one due to price but after looking in the past boxes I knew I wanted this box. Can't wait to see what is inside and sharing in the excitement with you all. I agree a planner and some nice gourmet chocolates would be amazing. My planner would have choc. fingerprints on it within 5 minutes of opening the box. haha. Hoping the shipping info updates by tomorrow so we can see when the boxes will arrive.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Hey Ladies! I am also subscribed and my first box will be the December box so I am pleased and excited to see it shipped out yesterday. I kept putting off subbing this one due to price but after looking in the past boxes I knew I wanted this box. Can't wait to see what is inside and sharing in the excitement with you all. I agree a planner and some nice gourmet chocolates would be amazing. My planner would have choc. fingerprints on it within 5 minutes of opening the box. haha. Hoping the shipping info updates by tomorrow so we can see when the boxes will arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha chocolate figerprints! That would be me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 4, 2012)

my previous two boxes' tracking number only poped up about 10 days after the so-called 'shipped on' date, and another 4-5 days before I eventually got my hands on them. I guess I belong to the last batch of shipment because I'm from OR...


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 4, 2012)

They still have 142 mens luxury boxes left. If they put it on sale i just might buy it! I wish they would!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says it shipped yesterday, but the tracking still says processing and I didn't get a ship notification.  IDK.
> 
> And I would _love _a planner. A Moleskine seems trendy enough for them to include.


 The "shipped" date is usually when they billed your card.  It will say "processing" until it actually ships - when things go right, the "processing" will change to a tracking number and you will get an email telling you that it shipped.  however, sometimes people receive the box before they ever get tracking info (and their account never updates on the PopSugar site).


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would totally buy my bf a limited edition box if they were discounted. I'm praying for a promo code to pop up!! Come on pop sugar.. I'm ready  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says it shipped yesterday, but the tracking still says processing and I didn't get a ship notification.  IDK.
> 
> And I would _love _a planner. A Moleskine seems trendy enough for them to include.


 It hasn't shippped. When it's processing, it's being prepared for shipping. Once it actually ships you get your tracking number. I've argued with customer service over their verbage countless times!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 5, 2012)

I so want a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies! I am also subscribed and my first box will be the December box so I am pleased and excited to see it shipped out yesterday. I kept putting off subbing this one due to price but after looking in the past boxes I knew I wanted this box. Can't wait to see what is inside and sharing in the excitement with you all. I agree a planner and some nice gourmet chocolates would be amazing. My planner would have choc. fingerprints on it within 5 minutes of opening the box. haha. Hoping the shipping info updates by tomorrow so we can see when the boxes will arrive.


 Just so you know - even after you get your tracking you won't know when it will arrive pretty much until it arrives. PopSugar uses FedEx Smart Post, which tells you where the box is, but not when it will get to you. VERY annoying! In my experience it always takes 7 days to get to me from the ship date, but it varies depending on where you live and is notoriously slow!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

I got a tracking number for something yesterday. I don't know if it's for this though.. but I have no idea what it is for since I'm only expecting this and Love with Food.


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2012)

> I got a tracking number for something yesterday. I don't know if it's for this though.. but I have no idea what it is for since I'm only expecting this and Love with Food.


 Did you / have you subscribed to Glossybox? A lot of us received an odd shipping notice yesterday as well - we're trying to figure out details over in the GB November thread!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a tracking number for something yesterday. I don't know if it's for this though.. but I have no idea what it is for since I'm only expecting this and Love with Food.
> ...


----------



## fate (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a tracking number for something yesterday. I don't know if it's for this though.. but I have no idea what it is for since I'm only expecting this and Love with Food.


Was it the US fulfillment thing? I got that too and I recently signed up for Love With Food. I can't figure out what that's for though.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup got that email too


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 6, 2012)

If a promo for this pops up, let us know!



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally buy my bf a limited edition box if they were discounted. I'm praying for a promo code to pop up!! Come on pop sugar.. I'm ready


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am new to the site and this will be my first time receiving the popsugar box!

I am super to excited to announce that I received my tracking number!

From what all you lovely ladies say, it may take longer than expected!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Helene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


 Yup, just got mine too! Which means I'll probably get my box next Wednesday.... which means spoilers by Tuesday!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

An actual tracking number? SO jealous! Did they email you or did you just see it on your account page?


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was it the US fulfillment thing? I got that too and I recently signed up for Love With Food. I can't figure out what that's for though.


 I got this also us fulfillment tracking.. thought it was my passport renewal but now that you guys got it too i'm curious if it's related???.. I did sign up for love with food through groupon and this is my first month too, you guys think its that?


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An actual tracking number? SO jealous! Did they email you or did you just see it on your account page?


 They e-mailed me! 

Literally received it about 10 minutes ago

I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my popsugar tracking email as well!!


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my popsugar tracking email as well!!


 Are you on the East Coast?


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Helene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you on the East Coast?


 yes In Jersey, this is my 2nd box.. last time i got my tracking took about 7 days to get to my house


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got my tracking email as well....

The package weight is.....

3.3 lbs!


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes In Jersey, this is my 2nd box.. last time i got my tracking took about 7 days to get to my house


 I'm in CT, so I expect mine to be about the same!

Super Excited!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm..how does that weight compare?  (No email for me :-( )


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

My package is also that weight!


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

last month it was 2.4lbs.. what was september's???


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 6, 2012)

got my tracking info as well!! AHHhhh I'm so excited for my first box!


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> last month it was 2.4lbs.. what was september's???


 I believe it was 3.1 lbs!


----------



## Helene (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe Septembers weighed 3-4 lbs


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm..how does that weight compare?  (No email for me :-( )


 It's about a pound of chocolate truffles or 24 jars of 0.5 eye cream heavier than last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellyb85 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my popsugar tracking email as well!!


 Me too! I am in NJ &amp;  I can't wait normally it is seven days for me as well so maybe the 12th!?- my Mom is coming to me for Christmas this year and she lands next Sunday! So Popsugar and my best friend in the same week Christmas awesomeness! 



> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this also us fulfillment tracking.. thought it was my passport renewal but now that you guys got it too i'm curious if it's related???.. I did sign up for love with food through groupon and this is my first month too, you guys think its that?


 I too received this, curiouser and curiouser.....


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my tracking info, too. In my junk mail, of course.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 6, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no tracking email for me. Really sucks that evn though they are on the west coast they take their time shipping to us in the west coast and east coast people get it first. I'd love to surprise myself but hard to avoid spoilers when I am a week behind everyone! *sigh* Okay rant over! Lol


----------



## casey anne (Dec 6, 2012)

So, I am going to be spoiler free this month.  I ordered the December box for my sister as part of her Christmas gift and my hope is to open mine with her over the phone together!!  Being spoiler free is going to be tough!


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I am going to be spoiler free this month.  I ordered the December box for my sister as part of her Christmas gift and my hope is to open mine with her over the phone together!!  Being spoiler free is going to be tough!


 I wish you luck!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish you luck!


 haha, thank you.  This is going to be tough but I think opening together with my sis wins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elb622 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm on the east coast and haven't gotten my tracking # yet....BOO HOO


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got a tracking number!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 6, 2012)

I am getting nervous... I will receive 3 regular boxes and 1 luxury...Was supposed to get 2 and signed up when they opened for january, but they changed it and it turned out I will be getting another dec box, better be good. may be i will sell these two, i don't know yet, depends how much i like them.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 6, 2012)

I would contact them, they should either transfer it to a different month or give you a refund.



> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting nervous... I will receive 3 regular boxes and 1 luxury...Was supposed to get 2 and signed up when they opened for january, but they changed it and it turned out I will be getting another dec box, better be good. may be i will sell these two, i don't know yet, depends how much i like them.


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 6, 2012)

How is love with food?  thinking of subscribing?


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got my tracking email..how do we get spoilers?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> How is love with food? Â thinking of subscribing?


 It's pretty decent worth the money


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this also us fulfillment tracking.. thought it was my passport renewal but now that you guys got it too i'm curious if it's related???.. I did sign up for love with food through groupon and this is my first month too, you guys think its that?


 I also have the email for the us fulfillment tracking.  I don't know what it's for and I haven't received my tracking number for my December box yet.  I'm double excited for this box and the luxury box!



> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I am going to be spoiler free this month.  I ordered the December box for my sister as part of her Christmas gift and my hope is to open mine with her over the phone together!!  Being spoiler free is going to be tough!


 Every month I try to be spoiler free.  I never look at the photos but sometimes when I'm reading the boards other people will comment on items from the photos which gives me an idea of what's in the box.  I like to be surprised but it's so hard when there is so much spoiler temptation.  We can do this!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

I am beginning to suspect that they will be shipping the regular and luxury boxes together for those who bought both. And maybe using faster shipping because of their guarantee


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am beginning to suspect that they will be shipping the regular and luxury boxes together for those who bought both. And maybe using faster shipping because of their guarantee


 I just got a response from CS today and they said they'd be sending the luxury boxes a few days after they shipped out the regular boxes this week. I was hoping to get both at the same time too...


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a strange feeling that since the Luxury boxes are "guarunteed" by December 24th that they're not going to use SmartPost... if that's the cast it kind of bothers me, since it would mean less of the $100 is going towards the contents!! I guess we'll see.....


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

I doubt they would use smartpost but I don't thiink that would impact the value of the contents. Plus I would be really unhappy if it didn't come before Xmas and smartpost annoys me in general


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 7, 2012)

I leave to visit the fam in MI on Dec 20th in the evening, so hopefully both arrive before then!  It would KILL me to have that waiting at home until I come back on the 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would think many people are in the boat since so much holiday travel happens, so I'm really hoping they try to get everything out today and over the weekend.


----------



## JessP (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I leave to visit the fam in MI on Dec 20th in the evening, so hopefully both arrive before then!  It would KILL me to have that waiting at home until I come back on the 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would think many people are in the boat since so much holiday travel happens, so I'm really hoping they try to get everything out today and over the weekend.


 Ha! I'm leaving to visit fam in MI on the 20th, too! Well, I'm taking a red-eye out on the 19th and get there on the 20th lol but funny regardless. I feel the same way about these boxes - hope they arrive before then!


----------



## JessicaLittle (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered my first pop sugar box and I'm supposed to get it this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a little confused as to why they say it shipped on the third but the tracking information is still processing.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 7, 2012)

Their FAQ says that it should arrive an estimated 5-10 business days after they ship. I, too, am going out of town soon and hope that it gets here before I leave, as I'm not sure when I'll be back, and when I do get back I have to prepare for school AND renovations so I'm wondering if I'd even have the time to rip it open and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaLittle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my first pop sugar box and I'm supposed to get it this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a little confused as to why they say it shipped on the third but the tracking information is still processing.


Moved your post to the Popsugar thread.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I'm leaving to visit fam in MI on the 20th, too! Well, I'm taking a red-eye out on the 19th and get there on the 20th lol but funny regardless. I feel the same way about these boxes - hope they arrive before then!


 Yeah, gotta love the West Coast red-eyes into DTW (not).... they suck so much but are usually cheaper and save a bunch of time!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice! Woot woot!


----------



## lindadotcom (Dec 7, 2012)

The December box will be my first box.  I signed up for a 3 month subscription.  I can't wait!  For those of you that have been receiving must have boxes for a while...what is your opinion?  Is it worth it?  Pleased, disappointed...still waiting for a WOW?

Thanks.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 7, 2012)

I signed up for this back in November, right before they sold out. Still haven't received any inkling of tracking info! Grr


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 7, 2012)

Still no tracking for me...:-(  I LOVE popsugar, I hate FedEx SlowPost and the way popsugar is slow to post tracking numbers.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindadotcom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The December box will be my first box.  I signed up for a 3 month subscription.  I can't wait!  For those of you that have been receiving must have boxes for a while...what is your opinion?  Is it worth it?  Pleased, disappointed...still waiting for a WOW?
> 
> Thanks.


 I kind of equate it to being a gambling addict... sometimes its a winner, sometimes it's a loser, but I can't cancel because what if the next one is AMAZING?!?!! But all in all I'm totally pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2012)

> I kind of equate it to being a gambling addict... sometimes its a winner, sometimes it's a loser, but I can't cancel because what if the next one is AMAZING?!?!! But all in all I'm totally pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I absolutely LOVE popsugar! Every single one of the boxes I've received have been totally justifiable price wise! It's also a very nice treat and will continue to subscribe every month. I've been with them since the very first box and I am more and more impressed each month. Plus, my experience with their customer service is SUPERB! Love this company.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay I am loving popsugar right now! Just came home from a long day of work to a unexpected fedex package. I wrote popsugar about my melted lip gloss and they said that they would be happy to replace it and it would take two weeks. And it's not even two weeks yet and it's here! Plus they sent it through Fedex Express and it was very well packaged!

The best part? I got two bonus items I was not expecting! The yes to cucumbers towelettes that you guys got back in september and a ILIA lipstick in the color In MY Room.

It also had a handwritten note apoliginzing. Can't beat handwritten nowadays!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has that hapened to anyone? Get replacement items with bonus items? Now if only I would get my shipment email! lol


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 7, 2012)

November was my first box and i was so hesitant about it i have really gotten so much out of it for only $30!

Except for the dvd and the spices but i'll get to them eventually! haha

Loved my mystery box from stylemint but cancelled my subscription as soon as it shipped and plan on ordering a nice picture on canvas soon of the family from canvas pop


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2012)

> Okay I am loving popsugar right now! Just came home from a long day of work to a unexpected fedex package. I wrote popsugar about my melted lip gloss and they said that they would be happy to replace it and it would take two weeks. And it's not even two weeks yet and it's here! Plus they sent it through Fedex Express and it was very well packaged! The best part? I got two bonus items I was not expecting! The yes to cucumbers towelettes that you guys got back in september and a ILIA lipstick in the color In MY Room. It also had a handwritten note apoliginzing. Can't beat handwritten nowadays!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has that hapened to anyone? Get replacement items with bonus items? Now if only I would get my shipment email! lol


 They were sending my box to the wrong address (because their website wouldn't accept my new address and no one returned my email about updating it in the system) and so I didn't receive my boxes for two months. Well, I finally wrote them multiple emails and they responded by sending me the October and November boxes! So awesome! They are the greatest!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were sending my box to the wrong address (because their website wouldn't accept my new address and no one returned my email about updating it in the system) and so I didn't receive my boxes for two months. Well, I finally wrote them multiple emails and they responded by sending me the October and November boxes! So awesome! They are the greatest!


 They send you both boxes after finally previously receiving them?! That is awesome except for the two months you were forever waiting! lol


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindadotcom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The December box will be my first box.  I signed up for a 3 month subscription.  I can't wait!  For those of you that have been receiving must have boxes for a while...what is your opinion?  Is it worth it?  Pleased, disappointed...still waiting for a WOW?
> 
> Thanks.


 Overall I've been pleased with PopSugar.  August was my first box.  Some of the items were great, some were meh, but overall I still enjoy receiving it.  Plus I've got my "dirty santa" items taken care of from items that were nice but I didn't want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine finally shipped. =D


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

mine is in nevada right now


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is in nevada right now


 Same here. If it is the same as last month, the next update should be when it arrives in NJ (around tuesday/wednesday) then delivered to NY the following day. I have a great feeling about this month's box!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 8, 2012)

Ugggghhhhh! Where are the spoilers? I'm going nuts.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugggghhhhh! Where are the spoilers? I'm going nuts.


Me too!!!! I try not to look, but I always end up knowing what's in the bag before it arrives.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine is still in Cali!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Dec 8, 2012)

mine still haven't shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyone in california get their tracking?


----------



## becarr50 (Dec 8, 2012)

No shipping for me either. I'm in Kentucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 8, 2012)

No ohio tracking for me yet. Past boxes have taken 7-9 days to get to me, so this is going to be a really long wait.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2012)

Still processing and I'm in Michigan...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 8, 2012)

Illinois and no tracking....


----------



## OiiO (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still processing and I'm in Michigan...


 Same here, I'm in MI too.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 9, 2012)

Arkansas ... no email yet and no tracking in my account. 

Going to try to stay spoiler-free again this month ... but it is so hard!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 9, 2012)

Why even try to be spoiler-free when peeking is so fun? Mine is always one of the last boxes to arrive, so that would be pretty hard for me anyway. But peeking helps me be happier with the contents. I get to anticipate each item, specifically. I get to research them individually, and figure out what the retail prices are, look at reviews, etc. For instance, those Vino wine glasses we got are pretty cool, but I might not have thought so on seeing them for the first time in my box.

I just know this month's box is going to be good. I don't want to wait for the Mayan apocalypse. I want to know, right now!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 9, 2012)

No tracking for me either in Washington state. I'm thinking Monday last month it took them 7 days after charging me to ship...


----------



## JessP (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why even try to be spoiler-free when peeking is so fun? Mine is always one of the last boxes to arrive, so that would be pretty hard for me anyway. But peeking helps me be happier with the contents. I get to anticipate each item, specifically. I get to research them individually, and figure out what the retail prices are, look at reviews, etc. For instance, those Vino wine glasses we got are pretty cool, but I might not have thought so on seeing them for the first time in my box.
> 
> I just know this month's box is going to be good. I don't want to wait for the Mayan apocalypse. I want to know, right now!


 Hehe I agree! Sometimes it's fun to see if I can try and go spoiler-free with these subs, but I really just like knowing in advance if I can - especially for the reasons you mentioned above. Hope this month is fantastic!


----------



## fate (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahh I want my tracking. I'm in California. But then again last month the tracking didn't come until _after_ I had received the box.


----------



## brokenship (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I am loving popsugar right now! Just came home from a long day of work to a unexpected fedex package. I wrote popsugar about my melted lip gloss and they said that they would be happy to replace it and it would take two weeks. And it's not even two weeks yet and it's here! Plus they sent it through Fedex Express and it was very well packaged!
> 
> ...


 There was a mix up with my November box billing/shipping, so I ended up not getting charged and therefore not getting the box. I emailed them about it hoping I could just pay then for the box, but they said since there was a glitch in the system that month they would send me out a box free of charge..... which would have been awesome if they had actually done that. Its been a month now and no box or shipping info.

On another note I'm extremely excited for December, mine's still processing though (Texas).


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in Michigan too...still processing for me as well.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 9, 2012)

> There was a mix up with my November box billing/shipping, so I ended up not getting charged and therefore not getting the box. I emailed them about it hoping I could just pay then for the box, but they said since there was a glitch in the system that month they would send me out a box free of charge..... which would have been awesome if they had actually done that. Its been a month now and no box or shipping info. On another note I'm extremely excited for December, mine's still processing though (Texas).


 Hmm a month? Maybe email them again?


----------



## casey anne (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also have the email for the us fulfillment tracking.  I don't know what it's for and I haven't received my tracking number for my December box yet.  I'm double excited for this box and the luxury box!
> ...


It's so hard!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 9, 2012)

My box has been "processing" for six days already!  At least I know I am in good company though


----------



## KelBel (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been "processing" for six days already!  At least I know I am in good company though


Mine shows in transit and in Nashville TN!  No estimated delivery date tho - I live in Maine.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KelBel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine shows in transit and in Nashville TN!  No estimated delivery date tho - I live in Maine.


 We don't get estimated delivery with SmartPost... you just get it when you get it - SO annoying!! Mine is taking a different route than usual.... normally it goes from Watsonville, to Sacramento, to New Jersey, to my doorman in NYC, but this month I guess it's taking the scenic route because it's already stopped in Reno and Salt Lake!! Hopefully that doesn't mean it's taking longer to get to me :/


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol scenic route. Mine is still lounging about "processing"...Anyone who also bought the Lux box get a tracking number?


----------



## cmello (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol scenic route. Mine is still lounging about "processing"...Anyone who also bought the Lux box get a tracking number?


 my december box is in Reno.. since friday.. i'm in Jersey so hoping by Wed it will make its way here via boat/train/buggie..

my lux box still says TBD!!.. 15 days till Xmas hope Santa is hand carrying it over.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

Still says processing and that it shipped 12/3/2012.  No tracking #. *If *it really shipped on 12/3 I should get it this week. But I have a feeling it hasn't actually shipped.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still processing and I'm in Michigan...


 I'm in OH...still processing. Sigh...hard to be patient.


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 10, 2012)

What I (stupidly) thought was an email with tracking info for PopSugar was actually for Love With Food. It didn't have any information so I didn't know. Hopefully my Love With Food will be here by the end of today or tomorrow!


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 10, 2012)

I ordered a December box in October, but have had some recent budget constraints and I canceled my account in November. Now I'm not sure if I'll still receive this box or not. When I login, it says December box processing.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alicat130* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered a December box in October, but have had some recent budget constraints and I canceled my account in November. Now I'm not sure if I'll still receive this box or not. When I login, it says December box processing. 

I'm pretty sure we will still get it, because they charged my credit card in full when I subscribed.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm also in the camp of "processing" yet a ship date of Dec 3 listed.  Maybe I'll just get a pleasant surprise on my doorstep this week!


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally got an email with a tracking number from them. No updates on where it is since the 7th.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 10, 2012)

I am in Ohio too and still have no tracking information.  I am really concerned this will not be here by Christmas and I ordered the Luxury box. I have real doubts either one of these will be before Christmas. This is really starting to get on my nerves. I would rather pay for shipping to go regular UPS or Normal FedEx. This is really awful. There is no rhyme or reason to how they send them as far as location. You think they would send the farthermost points first.  Aggravating....


----------



## shanny21 (Dec 10, 2012)

Woohoo! Just got my shipping notice, it's been "processing" since the third. Looks like it actually left their warehouse on the 7th. Wish they put an expected delivery date!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Got a tracking # too, but like Sammie, no updates since the 7th...   Ahhh SlowPost...


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 10, 2012)

I am in Louisiana and I just got my tracking number literally like 1 minute ago. The funny thing is I get two boxes and one is shipped to my work city and the other to my home city but my home one which is in a suburban area is shipped like a week later than the work one which is in a bustling metropolis.


----------



## Dthomas74 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just received my tracking number and the fed ex site says that the box left California on December 8th.  I assume I will see it this week....


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Since mine has had no updates since the 7th, I am gonna guess it has not left yet....


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we will still get it, because they charged my credit card in full when I subscribed.


 Yep, I just got my shipping notice. I can't wait to see what's in the box.


----------



## SanzoHelein (Dec 10, 2012)

Just received my "On It's Way" email! I am in Missouri.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 10, 2012)

ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## mstlcmn (Dec 10, 2012)

Me too! Finally...now to keep myself from peeking....


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

Color me green with envy.


----------



## chatwithcat (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here and found MUT by searching for PopSugar. I'm really liking the site and the discussions, and I can't wait for the Dec box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Dec 10, 2012)

Same here. I am in IN. Now the wait for Fed Ex Smartpost!


----------



## Helene (Dec 10, 2012)

ahhh! 

I am in CT and the package just arrived in my state!

Hopefully tomorrow!

Cross your fingers and hope for spoilers tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine has been in NV for like 3 days now


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

I soooo want someone to get theirs today.  I think in any case someone will get theirs tomorrow for sure!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 10, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still processing...


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 10, 2012)

It's kind of ridiculous how much I've been refreshing my PopSugar Instagram search today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Oooh! I want to obsess with you! Do you have a link?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

(I do not really understand instagram yet..)


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 10, 2012)

This will be my first month to receive the Popsugar Must Have box! I am DYING to see some spoilers!!!


----------



## elb622 (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally got my tracking number!!!  Now time to obsess


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 10, 2012)

My box has been in Nashville for 3 days and each time I look for it to update I just wanna




. LOL I want my box so much. My b-day is Dec 12th so I am praying it will be here before Wednseday.  It is my little gift to myself which maybe sounds selfish but I live with 3 males who are clueless as to what I would like. Last year I got a gift card to GameStop (my sons knew that it would end up being spent on them because I barely touch video games) and a gift card to Sears sooooo .... come on Pop Sugar! LOL


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 10, 2012)

FINALLY got a tracking number. It says the information was "sent to FedEx" Friday night, but doesn't show actually being picked up yet. I may be back to being one of the last to receive mine again this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

That may be but SlowPost has been really intermittent about their tracking in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## xheidi (Dec 10, 2012)

still no tracking for me. i guess i won't be able to get it before i leave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elb622 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been in Nashville for 3 days and each time I look for it to update I just wanna
> 
> ...


 LOL!  I know what you mean.  It's just me and my 3 and 4 year old boys, so I'm sure the GameStop gc's will start before long.  Popsugar is my gift to myself each month.  Kindof a  you're special and doing a great job reminder for myself.  BTW...Love the mad a hell smiley.


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Dec 10, 2012)

got my shipping email too!! though it will still prob take about a week like it did last time. I'm in ohio!! i hope its s good box and we don't get jipped because fi the "luxury box" which BTW did those go out yet? EEP!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 10, 2012)

> (I do not really understand instagram yet..) Kind of hard to explain but if you open up instagram and push the bottom right button, that will take you to your profile. Up above in top right corner you will see a magnifying glass which is the search button, push that then there are two buttons to search under users and tags. Push tags which means seacrching hast tags then you can type in whatever you wamt to search pics of in this case popsugar or popsugarmusthave Â


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been frantically refreshing this thread, my e-mail, and my popsugar account hoping there will be something. A spoiler, a tracking #, anything! Plus some stranger mail man was here earlier with an arm full of packages, but he couldn't have had time to stuff anything into the mail boxes in the time I saw him (and I had been out maybe 5 minutes prior to check the mail, he wasn't there) so I'm thinking he was one of those package-only delivery guys.. After I checked my mail box, I pout-fully walked back to my place and saw him take off, so I don't think he delivered any real mail, which is annoying. I'm expecting this, Love with Food and some stuff from eBay. Blargh!!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 10, 2012)

Doing this on mu phone so i messed up and ot qouted it weird but hope you get the gist


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Aww thank you fancy!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dec 10, 2012 1:52 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
WILLINGTON, CT
 
This was my newest update as of 5 mins ago. I live in CT sooo maybe tomorrow??? YAY!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lyndsey Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my shipping email too!! though it will still prob take about a week like it did last time. I'm in ohio!! i hope its s good box and we don't get jipped because fi the "luxury box" which BTW did those go out yet? EEP!


 I need to tell you one thing.  The fact that you used EEP! brought me a silly amount of happiness, as EEP! is totally my happy/excited noise 

EEEEP!


----------



## sheilarlz (Dec 10, 2012)

I should get mine tomorrow! Woohoo! It's about 3 hours from home.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Aww thank you fancy! Â


 No prob!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been in Nashville for 3 days and each time I look for it to update I just wanna
> 
> ...


  Omg... I'm half cracking up/half crying for you... your sons got you a giftcard to GameStop?!! I hope you get your box for your birthday and I hope it's AMAZING!!


----------



## elb622 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine is in Ellenwood, GA which is about 2 hours from me.  Last month it showed in Ellenwood for 3 days before I finally got it.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Omg... I'm half cracking up/half crying for you... your sons got you a giftcard to GameStop?!! I hope you get your box for your birthday and I hope it's AMAZING!!


 HAHA! I honestly could not blame them because they were 7 and 10. So my hubby (who really is an awesome man) got an earful for that one. LOL I usually don't ask for anything but after that fiasco I have learned to speak up.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Someone needs to get theirs today!!!!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm still in the processing camp hopefully I will get a shipping email soon! I still haven't been home yet to open last months! lol


----------



## japolina (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notice emailed today. It was shipped on Saturday. I'm in Florida so I don't expect to see it until next monday.


----------



## steph90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today! It says as of Saturday it's in Sacramento, CA. I can't wait! This is my favorite subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 10, 2012)

I always see people mentioning their boxes sitting in Sacramento. I live in Sacramento and always feel like I am one of the last ones on here to get mine. So strange. I feel like they should add a spoiler page. Let us decide if want to look or not!!


----------



## pixiesoap (Dec 10, 2012)

You do decide if you want to look at the spoiler or not on here. They usually include a field of info that is shown with just 1 link saying "warning spoiler".

So if you don't want a spoiler, don't click on the link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheilarlz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Mine is in Ellenwood, GA which is about 2 hours from me.Â  Last month it showed in Ellenwood for 3 days before I finally got it.


 Mine is in Ellenwood too. Where are you from?


----------



## Marshie (Dec 10, 2012)

I think she means on the PS site.



> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do decide if you want to look at the spoiler or not on here. They usually include a field of info that is shown with just 1 link saying "warning spoiler".
> 
> So if you don't want a spoiler, don't click on the link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Have any of you guys seen this?

http://www.popsugar.com/Sugar-Shout-Out-Dec-3-2012-26175899


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm... Maybe some spoilers for the dec box or the Luxury box- a girl can dream...


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 10, 2012)

> You do decide if you want to look at the spoiler or not on here. They usually include a field of info that is shown with just 1 link saying "warning spoiler". So if you don't want a spoiler, don't click on the link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry, I should have mentioned that I meant that in regards to their website. I know how it works on here, I just meant they should do like Ipsy, include a spoiler section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

I wish they would do that....


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 10, 2012)

I am not sure if you guys know popsugar has a sample squad I will link you directly they have a live sample going on now for the Olay 4 in 1 cloths. It s to try and sample products. Just click the request sample and wait a little bit to get an email saying it will be sent. Just thought I'd share with you popsugar fans and since they are related enjoy! https://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

> I am not sure if you guys know popsugar has a sample squad I will link you directly they have a live sample going on now for the Olay 4 in 1 cloths. It s to try and sample products. Just click the request sample and wait a little bit to get an email saying it will be sent. Just thought I'd share with you popsugar fans and since they are related enjoy! https://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


Just signed up for this last week! I have the Olay wipes on the way, yay!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 10, 2012)

I signed up today saw it on fb! Yay for free samples!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not sure if you guys know popsugar has a sample squad I will link you directly they have a live sample going on now for the Olay 4 in 1 cloths. It s to try and sample products. Just click the request sample and wait a little bit to get an email saying it will be sent. Just thought I'd share with you popsugar fans and since they are related enjoy!
> 
> https://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


 Thank you!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

Boo. So a few days ago I e-mailed them saying I didn't have a tracking number even though it says it shipped on 12/3/12, because I am impatient. They got back to me



> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your email! While I do not have an exact date for you, your December Box is currently being packaged at our shipping facility and should be shipping out within the next few days. Once your box has shipped you will receive an email from us with your tracking number and all the information you need as you eagerly await its arrival.
> 
> ...







Hopefully it gets here before I go out of town.


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 10, 2012)

> Boo. So a few days ago I e-mailed them saying I didn't have a tracking number even though it says it shipped on 12/3/12, because I am impatient. They got back to me :violin: Hopefully it gets here before I go out of town.


 That's their standard response. I told then that they need to change the verbiage and not have the word "shipped" anywhere until it has and of course I got no response


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 10, 2012)

I totally agree with you. That's very deceitful. I cancelled pretty much right after I paid for December anyway, but their customer service is pretty weak, IMO. If this box wows me, I'll consider signing back up.


----------



## vugrl (Dec 10, 2012)

Both of my boxes are still processing...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 10, 2012)

I have not received an email yet but I checked the web site and a tracking number is posted.  It left on Friday and as of Saturday is in Sacramento.  It hasn't been updated since 12/08  I'm going to try my hardest to be spoiler free!


----------



## pixiesoap (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, I should have mentioned that I meant that in regards to their website. I know how it works on here, I just meant they should do like Ipsy, include a spoiler section


Sorry, my bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got tracking email today! So hard to wait! And my luxury box is processing! Ahhhhh!

  Nov 7, 2012 Luxury Edition
Active
n/a
Shipping
Shipments
Charged
Shipped On
Tracking
Luxury Edition
$100.00
12/10/2012
Processing


----------



## chrissymarie (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up today saw it on fb! Yay for free samples!


 How did you sign up? I dont know how to request the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen Ray (Dec 10, 2012)

I really want a spoiler!!!


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 10, 2012)

> How did you sign up? I dont know how to request the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 go to the link posted above and sign up and request the sample


----------



## pugslypoodle (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait you paid 100.00 for you luxury box i had to pay 8.00 dollar tax how did you get out of that.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fancyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> go to the link posted above and sign up and request the sample


 The best part I think it's going to be a full size product. I like all things Popsugar-related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 10, 2012)

I went to the link and signed up, but no place to request the sample! I wonder if they took it down??


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 10, 2012)

No tax for me...maybe it depends on whether Popsugar operates out of your state, or state law?


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tax for me...maybe it depends on whether Popsugar operates out of your state, or state law?


 Exactly - I believe they operate out of both CA and NY. I have to pay tax here in San Diego.


----------



## cmello (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got tracking email today! So hard to wait! And my luxury box is processing! Ahhhhh!
> 
> ...


----------



## RucheChic (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pugslypoodle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait you paid 100.00 for you luxury box i had to pay 8.00 dollar tax how did you get out of that.


 its depends on  what state you live in it has nothing to do with popsugar.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 11, 2012)

Me too! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ginamarie88 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine just entered NYC after being in NV since the 7th! Soo excited hope I get it today!!


----------



## elb622 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sheilarlz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is in Ellenwood too. Where are you from?


 I live in Manchester, GA.  My box is 2 hours away and it says it will be delivered 12/14.  BOO


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

Theres a picture up on Instagram!!!! #popsugarmusthave ...hard to tell exactly whats in there but you can see a couple things!!


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

whats in it !!!!


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Theres a picture up on Instagram!!!! #popsugarmusthave ...hard to tell exactly whats in there but you can see a couple things!!


 I saw the pic too. Not sure how I feel about it... but I know I'll probably be more excited about it once I get it.


----------



## andi813 (Dec 11, 2012)

My box has been in Sacramento since 12/6/. I'm getting ansty and I don't want to be spoiled. It's my first box and I'm excited.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats in it !!!!


 It's hard to tell but it looks like some clear Bodum tea mugs and a Tea Forte sampler pack, plus some other things that are indistinguishable... My boyfriend loves tea sooo looks like I may be re-gifting!!


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the 2 things you can actually make out. Now if only it would ship.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2012)

Not impressed with what I'm seeing in the picture.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh i'm very excited about the stuff you can actually see! i LOOOOOVE those Bodum mugs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine *finally* left Watsonville last night.  It usually takes it a week to get to me (central AR) so I'm going to try not to even think about it!  I will check the tracking Thursday but I doubt I get the box before Monday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zandalee (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I can identify a mystery item as I just ordered them for the girls at work!

It looks like a Pinch Mimimergency Kit. 

http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/minimergency-kit-for-her-p1.aspx
Makes me happy because I didn't get one for myself and was kind of regretting that!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 11, 2012)

I *think* one of the items is this:


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I *think* one of the items is this:
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

What is the link to the instagram pic?


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

Ooh I'm totally excited with what you can see in the pic (and hope you're right Jennifer! That would come in handy!). My boss loves the two items in the large box and uses them regularly so I may gift those to her - I've been wanting to try one out for a while, though, so I'm not sure lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's the picture from the instagram:






http://statigr.am/p/344056547519875707_22696137


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you! I'm gonna see what I can figure out


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

doesn't look like there is a lot of items in it or is it just me?? i see 4 maybe 5. I wonder if there is any coupons like last month?


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 11, 2012)

feeling underwhelmed being that this is my first box... but holding out hope!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm actually REALLY excited about those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I absolutely LOVE Tea Forte teas but they're so expensive, glad I can get a sampler from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And those cups will come in handy too.


----------



## dietblack (Dec 11, 2012)

Just checked my tracking and mine has been delivered!  I wish I wasn't at work so I could be home to open it.  I noticed that this month weighs significantly less than last month.  Only 3.2 lbs.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

I only see 3 categories represented so far..


----------



## vugrl (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the mugs and the tea! 

Edit: Please use spoilers or white out the letters.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dietblack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my tracking and mine has been delivered!  I wish I wasn't at work so I could be home to open it.  I noticed that this month weighs significantly less than last month.  Only 3.2 lbs.


 Huh??? Last month was 2.4 lbs... unless maybe you got the one with the full size shampoo/conditioner..


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the mugs and the tea! 



There are people on here that don't want to know!!! (Not me, of course.. ha!) Try to use spoiler warnings... you do it by clicking the black quote box in the upper right corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dietblack (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh??? Last month was 2.4 lbs... unless maybe you got the one with the full size shampoo/conditioner..


 On my November shipping fedex said 5 lbs, but they could be wrong.  Either way I'm still excited!


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I *think* one of the items is this:
> 
> ...


----------



## celicacutie (Dec 11, 2012)

Grrrr...I am not a tea (or coffee) drinker so that will be useless to me. Guess it will be a stand-by xmas gift.

Edit: Please use spoilers or white out letters.


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get why this girl wont reply to the questions of what's in it  on instagram!!!


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Hahah I know!!! I keep going back to check



> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get why this girl wont reply to the questions of what's in it  on instagram!!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get why this girl wont reply to the questions of what's in it  on instagram!!!


 hahaha poor thing didn't know what she was getting herself into when she tagged it I guess


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahah I know!!! I keep going back to check


 she had time to post a picture... come on


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

There are 3 items on the right side of the pick yet to be identified.
The crown insignia on that one box looks familiar-shaving cream is coming to mind but i hope i am wrong
The big box on the far right is clearly food since it has nutrition facts, and it ends in "MINT"
The stripey box in the upper right hand side with the american flag, i have no idea


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Figured one out (i think)

peppermint bark from williams sonoma
http://www.yumsugar.com/Best-Food-Items-December-2012-26124861?slide=3


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 11, 2012)

For those of you not familiar with the double-walled Bodum stuff, it is expensive and awesome.  We've been eyeing their glasses forever and just never pulled the trigger.  If you don't like coffee or tea, they are still great for cold drinks - the air space between the inner and outer walls insulates whatever you have in there, keeping it either colder longer or hot.  Also, that prevents condensation when you are sipping something icy!


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figured one out (i think)
> 
> ...


----------



## SanzoHelein (Dec 11, 2012)

My package is IN TRANSIT! However, it's coming from Sacramento to St. Louis via SmartPost = LONG WAIT. Betting it will be next week before I get it since it's the holiday season. Poo!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine is stuck in Northern CT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Southern CT. Seriously a 2 hour drive so come on and gimmie my box Fedex



!! LOL


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Here are some links of interest:

http://www.yumsugar.com/Best-Food-Items-December-2012-26124861?slide=3

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-12-Ounce-Double-Glass-Strainer/dp/B003D3NC1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245337&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=bodum+tea+mug

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Petite-Ribbon-Sampler/dp/B003LEDB58/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245394&amp;sr=1-2-catcorr&amp;keywords=tea+forte+sampler

http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/minimergency-kit-for-her-p1.aspx

http://www.yumsugar.com/Best-Food-Items-December-2012-26124861?slide=3

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-12-Ounce-Double-Glass-Strainer/dp/B003D3NC1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245337&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=bodum+tea+mug

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Petite-Ribbon-Sampler/dp/B003LEDB58/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245394&amp;sr=1-2-catcorr&amp;keywords=tea+forte+sampler

http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/minimergency-kit-for-her-p1.aspx


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

I think there is word

"MILK" on one of the boxes. Makes sense-goes with tea?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

which box?


----------



## SanzoHelein (Dec 11, 2012)

Yuck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Dec 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say "thanks" for all of the spoiler warnings!  It's been easy to avoid finding out what's in my box so far.  I know I'll probably break down in the next day or two and peek, but so far...I'm holding out!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

I am going to tinkle in my trousers if we really receive those clear mugs! I have been wanting one ever since my husband bought me a flowering tea pot. And he bought that last Christmas! Popsugar! You guys know me soooo well! *humps Instagram pic*

Edit: Please use spoilers or white out letters


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which box?


 the long one to the right - like it seems to me its almond milk? lol


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Popsugar! You guys know me soooo well! *humps Instagram pic*


Hahaha I completely agree, and this is my favorite post about Instagram ever.


----------



## SanzoHelein (Dec 11, 2012)

L'Occitane??


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

ohhhh darn, you may be right.  please someone get their box already!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhhh darn, you may be right.  please someone get their box already!
> 
> That was in reply to Kerryliz


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

I want my box now!!! Oh, I'm curious if any of you all can answer this. If I signed up for a three month subscription, when it runs out does it go month to month? Because I will have a serious mental breakdown if I don't continue receiving my boxes from popsugar.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

Ladies! This forum is blowing up right now! I'm so glad I found a group of women who are just as enthusiastic as I am. I thrive with each of your excited posts!


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want my box now!!!
> 
> Oh, I'm curious if any of you all can answer this. If I signed up for a three month subscription, when it runs out does it go month to month? Because I will have a serious mental breakdown if I don't continue receiving my boxes from popsugar.


 Hahaha yes - don't worry, once your three months are up it automatically switches to month to month


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

> Hahaha yes - don't worry, once your three months are up it automatically switches to month to month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank the LORD! I was going to cry. But you just made my day! Thanks boo.


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

i can't believe this girl on instagram still didn't reply!!!!!!! this is killing me


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to say "thanks" for all of the spoiler warnings!  It's been easy to avoid finding out what's in my box so far.  I know I'll probably break down in the next day or two and peek, but so far...I'm holding out!


 Me too!  I am totally trying to hold out, but I keep coming back on MUT...


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 11, 2012)

Check this out y'all!!  Free samples!!!  Yaay!

PopSugar Must Have Chat http://sample-squad.popsugar.com/samples/beauty link



 *Sample Squad*
sample-squad.popsugar.com


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2012)

Ugh my box has been in Utah since Sunday!  Get to Wisconsin now!!!


----------



## Helene (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is stuck in Northern CT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Southern CT. Seriously a 2 hour drive so come on and gimmie my box Fedex
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on that!!! 





Central Connecticut here...


----------



## pugslypoodle (Dec 11, 2012)

I live in pa and my box went from MD to WV. MD is closer to me ugh! On the bright side estimated date was shown wont get mine until Friday.  Great start to the end of finals.


----------



## xheidi (Dec 11, 2012)

so my box is shipped and got my tracking #!

it was actually shipped yesterday. i can't wait.

it should come any day now...


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

Got my shipping email! My box has left Sacramento so now I'm hoping it quickly finds it way to San Diego! Jump-roping sheep of joy lol --&gt;


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 11, 2012)

I really hope there is more in this box than what is shown in that picture!

The mugs look pretty, and I will certainly drink the tea, but to me, this box is supposed to me more interesting than mugs, tea and food.

I know there may be that emergency kit thing, which is cute, but I doubt that I will ever use it. It looks more like a present to give someone who is hard to shop for. I'll put it in my glove compartment.

I think we need a book, a cosmetic item, or something we can wear to round this out. Also, no planner?

I am hoping there is more in the box than this.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope there is more in this box than what is shown in that picture!
> 
> ...


----------



## japolina (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am with you!  I have always said that Popsugar has my number but I am afraid they lost my number and gave it to
> ...


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 11, 2012)

Marianella antioxidant moisturizing milk bar

Pinch mini emergency kit
2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs
Tea Forte sampler
Bogdon's peppermint poles
$30 code for Rent the Runway

OK, so Instgram girl just posted the Spoilers!!!!!! Not sure what to think.....


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

theres one more item wonder what it is


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Marianella antioxidant moisturizing milk bar
> 
> ...


 whatttt.. disappointed here and BB also threw that rent the runway code!!
whats a milk bar??? soap?
fingers crossed for the lux box


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Marianella antioxidant moisturizing milk bar
> 
> ...


 I can't escape rent the damn runway. Not really impressed with this...


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt.. disappointed here and BB also threw that rent the runway code!!
> 
> ...


 i'm not loving the rent the runway code, i'll never use it - but i'm ok with the rest.  just wish there were one more thing (planner or scarf - something along thsoe lines)


----------



## lindadotcom (Dec 11, 2012)

oh that list is disappointing...

and this was my first box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i was hoping for something in the holiday mode...maybe something sparkly to wear on the wrist or ears...and something for the new year...like a planner that others have suggested.

hmmmm...


----------



## lindadotcom (Dec 11, 2012)

still thinking about this...

or some fancy chocolates.

also, not a fan of coupons...


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whatttt.. disappointed here and BB also threw that rent the runway code!!
> 
> ...


 i am disappointed as well....


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> whatttt.. disappointed here and BB also threw that rent the runway code!!
> ...


UGH!

Are they kidding me with a Rent the Runway code? BS. I just got one of those from a $10 box, and I'm guessing that even if I could pool them together, they still wouldn't equal a rental of dental floss.

Also, soap? This is the holiday box. What were we, naughty? I'm going to complain this month, and that is unusual for me. Soap and tea and some mugs, is not a cupcake for breakfast.

BTW - That Bed Bath &amp; Beyond comment made me laugh.
I hope I'm wrong, but I'll bet the luxury box is going to look like a "good" monthly box and no one is going to be happy about it. Fiasco.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs[/SIZE]

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-12-Ounce-Double-Glass-Strainer/dp/B003D3NC1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245337&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=bodum+tea+mug

[SIZE=12pt]Tea Forte sampler[/SIZE]

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Petite-Ribbon-Sampler/dp/B003LEDB58/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245394&amp;sr=1-2-catcorr&amp;keywords=tea+forte+sampler

[SIZE=12pt]Pinch mini emergency kit[/SIZE]

http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/minimergency-kit-for-her-p1.aspx

[SIZE=12pt]Marianella antioxidant moisturizing milk bar[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.marianellasoap.com/index.php?page=categoryproducts&amp;storeid=42&amp;sess=store42&amp;categoryID=309&amp;subcatID=&amp;subsubcatID=[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Bogdon's peppermint poles[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.worldmarket.com/product/bogdons-peppermint-sticks.do[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]$30 code for Rent the Runway[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.renttherunway.com/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*What happened to fitness this month?[/SIZE]


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude, RTR had a $50 off your first purchase the other day on their own website, that coupon is BS.  I hope they didn't screw the regular popsugar box just because they put out a luxe box and stuck all the cool shit in there :/ 

That being said I do like the home items/food items they put in this month's box but I'm still probably going to cancel.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs[/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

But I LOVE that kind of stuff! I really hope the luxe box rocks, cause this one is not doing it for me.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

to say nothing if the "bag" component ever makes it back to ps boxes, sigh..


----------



## dietblack (Dec 11, 2012)

Shucks!  I was really looking forward to the fitness aspect. I've actually started working out with the yogalosophy dvd and not just saying I'm going to.  

At least I've started to love tea recently.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

RTR is still having the $50 off your first rental. Whatevah...


----------



## RDolph (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been a subscriber since the beginning, and this is the first box I have ever been "enh" about.

 The only thing I am hoping is that the RTR code can be used to buy stuff too, not just rent...


----------



## page5 (Dec 11, 2012)

I like a couple of items in the the box but the overall value seems low.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

"Oh and something called a Goswype. It's an antibacterial microfiber cloth for eyeglasses or a smartphone"

she just updated


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Oh and something called a Goswype. It's an antibacterial microfiber cloth for eyeglasses or a smartphone"
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 11, 2012)

I just did some math.

mugs $30
pinch kit $13
soap $14
tea (if 20 bags) $16
Bogdon (if 20 sticks) $3.29
Rent the Runway GC ($0 because BS)
equals $76.29

I realize that is more than I paid, but I'm still mad. This is the most boring, unluxurious box they have ever sent. I watched their gift guide video and they had picked out cool stuff, none of it was soap or tampons or tea.


----------



## dietblack (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Oh and something called a Goswype. It's an antibacterial microfiber cloth for eyeglasses or a smartphone"
> ...


----------



## elb622 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm with several of you.  This box gets a big ole BOOOO from me!! I figured with it being Christmas time they would be extra generous and have some really special items.  I guess it's just not my cup of tea...pun intended


----------



## dietblack (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did some math.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

I am with you ladies. Aster seeing the pic, I was - I have only one question "why"...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Oh and something called a Goswype. It's an antibacterial microfiber cloth for eyeglasses or a smartphone"
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did some math.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs[/SIZE]

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-12-Ounce-Double-Glass-Strainer/dp/B003D3NC1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245337&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=bodum+tea+mug

[SIZE=12pt]Tea Forte sampler[/SIZE]

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Petite-Ribbon-Sampler/dp/B003LEDB58/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245394&amp;sr=1-2-catcorr&amp;keywords=tea+forte+sampler

[SIZE=12pt]Pinch mini emergency kit[/SIZE]

http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/minimergency-kit-for-her-p1.aspx

[SIZE=12pt]Marianella antioxidant moisturizing milk barhttp://www.marianellasoap.com/index.php?page=categoryproducts&amp;storeid=42&amp;sess=store42&amp;categoryID=309&amp;subcatID=&amp;subsubcatID=[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Bogdon's peppermint poles[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.worldmarket.com/product/bogdons-peppermint-sticks.do[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]$30 code for Rent the Runway[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.renttherunway.com/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Goswype[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.goswype.com/[/SIZE]


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am with you!  I have always said that Popsugar has my number but I am afraid they lost my number and gave it to
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like fun.


LOL!


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 11, 2012)

considering these items I am wondering if they devoted their energy to the luxury box this time around more so than the monthly


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 11, 2012)

This is truly a disappointment &amp; I'm the girl that's never disappointed ;-(  Boo Hoo!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

I am disappointed too. Worse, this is the month I get two regular boxes because of how my subscription got handled. :-(


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngelaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> considering these items I am wondering if they devoted their energy to the luxury box this time around more so than the monthly


I really predict that the luxury box is going to look like exactly the box we expected to get for the monthly box this December. Monthly people will be mad that they got neglected for the luxury people. And the luxury people are going to be mad, because they paid $100 for a box that looks like the monthly box.

I hope I'm wrong, for the sake of the luxury box people, but I am cancelling.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

I didnt want to but i gave in a peeked the spoilers and i got the rent the runwaycupon in my birch box. so its like now i have 80 dollars worth of something i don't even think i am going to be able to use.


----------



## xheidi (Dec 11, 2012)

wow seriosuly? that's what is in our boxes? that sucks.

i think i'm gonna cancel. i thought this month's box would be awesome, but guess not.

i don't really see anything worth my money that's worth my money.

it's my first box too..


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 11, 2012)

hmm I am not sure either, I am now getting nervous! I ordered one for me and one for the hubby as a surprise but I sure hope it's not all whiskey stones and whatnot like that which would only be used by a seriously cosmopolitan guy and not a regular Joe like most of us probably have.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really predict that the luxury box is going to look like exactly the box we expected to get for the monthly box this December. Monthly people will be mad that they got neglected for the luxury people. And the luxury people are going to be mad, because they paid $100 for a box that looks like the monthly box.
> ...


i will litterally cry if that happens since i bought both him and her


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone actually _happy _with the box?  I am wondering...


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, to me personally a bar of soap is like the lowest value skincare product that they could find. I get it, it's a nice brand and all.. but seriously, SOAP?

I will use the mugs and tea, but I don't think I'm excited about anything else... But now that I've cancelled my subscription, you all are going to have an amazing box in January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Box sounds very meh! Thank god I still have the luxe one to look forward to.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

In other news, I just checked and both luxe boxes are now processing....


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 11, 2012)

> Just out of curiosity, is anyone actually _happy_ with the box?Â  I am wondering...


 I'm not happy. I feel like they were too focused on the luxury edition being spectacular and neglected their regular subscribers. That's just my bitterness talking lol


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 11, 2012)

I totally feel ripped off for December, they totally let this box go to the wayside, I bet the Luxury box will be good but not worth the $100 price tag. I'm wondering if I should cancel now. I haven't been happy with any of my boxes.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been reading this today checking out the spoilers (really was going to try and wait for my box, but couldn't!) and decided to join the convo. This is my first box... I wasn't sure I wanted to spend $35 a month for this but after seeing previous boxes I thought it would be worth it. I'm a bit disappointed in this month's box. Especially being my first one! I really hope they get better or I'll be canceling. I may use the mugs... we'll see. I have plenty already! I'm not a fan of hot tea, so I may be selling that box to coworkers. The minimergency kit may be handy. I'll probably take the peppermint snacks to work to share. The other stuff... eh. I can take it or leave it. Not what I was hoping for in my first box.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

It is a bad sign when I am immediately thinking of people I could give the stuff to.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs[/SIZE]

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Bistro-Double-Wall-Insulated-10-Ounce/dp/B005OQWCME/ref=pd_sim_hg_1

Just found the actual item..


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a bad sign when I am immediately thinking of people I could give the stuff to.


 HAHAHA! I am doing the same exact thing!!!!! Just can't figure out who would actually want the soap.......


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why even try to be spoiler-free when peeking is so fun? Mine is always one of the last boxes to arrive, so that would be pretty hard for me anyway. But peeking helps me be happier with the contents. I get to anticipate each item, specifically. I get to research them individually, and figure out what the retail prices are, look at reviews, etc. For instance, those Vino wine glasses we got are pretty cool, but I might not have thought so on seeing them for the first time in my box.
> 
> I just know this month's box is going to be good. I don't want to wait for the Mayan apocalypse. I want to know, right now!


 When everyone is excited, it makes *me* excited to get my box ... but when everyone starts posting how disappointed they are in this or that, I get bummed out about the box even if it may have been items I would have been perfectly happy with otherwise!  LOL.  I've still been happy overall, and wind up getting spoiled on at least part of the box since not everything makes it under a cut.  But I'm weak and I see that this thread has totally blown up since yesterday ...  so it looks like I am going to be spoiled!  My box just made it to Sacramento this morning so I won't get it until Friday or Monday anyway ...  I'll either be *really* excited to get it, or have gotten over my disappointment!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 11, 2012)

I would have much preferred if it was the

Quote: 
mugs that were in the other link, where you could actually steep the tea leaves in....

I'm so disappointed this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Bistro-Double-Wall-Insulated-10-Ounce/dp/B005OQWCME/ref=pd_sim_hg_1

Just found the actual item..


----------



## reet (Dec 11, 2012)

This is my first box and I am somewhat disappointed. I wanted a yoga item since that was what pulled me in! I do like tea...and chocolate items are always good, but I think I'm trying to be optimistic about it. Now I wish I ordered a luxe box but $100?!!? Really?! I had canceled but I may resubscribe just in the hopes of getting fitness stuff for January, if the prediction is correct (New Years Resolutions?). Boooo... I was blown away from what I saw in the September and October Boxes, I wish my first box was more like those....


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been reading this today checking out the spoilers (really was going to try and wait for my box, but couldn't!) and decided to join the convo. This is my first box... I wasn't sure I wanted to spend $35 a month for this but after seeing previous boxes I thought it would be worth it. I'm a bit disappointed in this month's box. Especially being my first one! I really hope they get better or I'll be canceling. I may use the mugs... we'll see. I have plenty already! I'm not a fan of hot tea, so I may be selling that box to coworkers. The minimergency kit may be handy. I'll probably take the peppermint snacks to work to share. The other stuff... eh. I can take it or leave it. Not what I was hoping for in my first box.


 I couldn't agree more with everything you said. I am in the exact same boat.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes! Because most of the items would be kind of lame or weird to give. Like a bar of soap?  Who is gonna be stoked about that?  And I only know one person who might actually be pleased with the tea stuff.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 11, 2012)

> Just out of curiosity, is anyone actually _happy_ with the box?Â  I am wondering... [/quot I will hold judgement until I actually get the box and see everything. I can find a use for everything, so I am not too worried, but I was hoping for more. I did buy both luxe boxes and I am terrified that they won't be any good. I am hoping I won't be sorry I made that decision.


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm actually somewhat okay with this box. While there is nothing I'm going absolutely crazy over, I know I'll get good use out of some of the items. Plus, I know a lot of us sometimes feel differently once we actually receive the box and can test out/use the items!

I do agree, though, that it's a bit of a letdown compared to past boxes and also with it being the holiday season and all. That said, I'm even more excited for the Luxury Box and hope that it blows this one out of the water times ten!


----------



## reet (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay so I just tried to resubscribe but the price went up. I had originally signed up in October I think, and they charged me a total of $32.63, and now it cost $38.06 (with tax)? Now I have to think about resubbing because it's not $30 dollars but closer to $40. Oh and I just noticed that renewing my sub means starting with a Feb box, so I won't be able to get the Jan box after all. Hmmm valentines things....for $40....

Well back to studying for finals!


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a rough idea as to what the box is worth (without listing the items please!!!) ??  I'm still spoiler free, but I'd like to know how much this box is worth...


----------



## japolina (Dec 11, 2012)

I think it is still a fun box. Not the best one ever but certainly light years ahead of the first month's.


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

And in all honesty, I'm actually _really_ excited for the

GoSwype thing to use on my iPhone - I'm constantly cleaning off the screen to avoid breaking out on my cheeks - typing/swiping/tapping on your phone and then placing it on your face is just not a good combination lol. So yay for this item!


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all!  This is my first post...  After seeing everyone rave about the boxes, I went ahead and signed up myself (won't get my 1st box until February)...  I also purchased two of the December boxes as gifts for family members, but now after seeing the contents, I am worried they will be disappointed.  I figured out of any month to 'hook' or 'wow' subscribers, it would be December!!  I also bought the lux box for my boyfriend just out of curiosity, and am kind of worried that box will be a bust too...


----------



## lolitam (Dec 11, 2012)

I was really excited when I saw the instagram pic because I know someone who can totally use the two identifiable items in the pic.   Now that I spoiled myself and know the full contents, I'm still happy about everything.  It will probably be like the socks box month, where I was sort of "meh" about getting it but ended up really liking everything.  LOVE those socks!



> Originally Posted by *reet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I just tried to resubscribe but the price went up. I had originally signed up in October I think, and they charged me a total of $32.63, and now it cost $38.06 (with tax)? Now I have to think about resubbing because it's not $30 dollars but closer to $40. Oh and I just noticed that renewing my sub means starting with a Feb box, so I won't be able to get the Jan box after all. Hmmm valentines things....for $40....
> 
> Well back to studying for finals!


 When you signed up originally, maybe you used a $5 off coupon code for new subscribers?  As far as I know, it has always been $35 for a month, but the tax is relatively new and depends on your location. 



> Originally Posted by *reet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first box and I am somewhat disappointed. I wanted a yoga item since that was what pulled me in! I do like tea...and chocolate items are always good, but I think I'm trying to be optimistic about it. Now I wish I ordered a luxe box but $100?!!? Really?! I had canceled but I may resubscribe just in the hopes of getting fitness stuff for January, if the prediction is correct (New Years Resolutions?). Boooo... I was blown away from what I saw in the September and October Boxes, I wish my first box was more like those....


 I have two unopened copies of the yogalosophy (sp?) dvd because we have two popsugar subs in our household.  I don't know if you have a trade list or anything but I would consider trading one of the dvds for something!


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 11, 2012)

about $112.93


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a rough idea as to what the box is worth (without listing the items please!!!) ??  I'm still spoiler free, but I'd like to know how much this box is worth...


 about $112.93


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> about $112.93


 Thank you!!


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 11, 2012)

Just received my first box. Here's a pic:






 
I'll use everything but the runway discount.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 11, 2012)

My (first) Popsugar box:

Click for pic:


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!


 no problem, I'm totally avoiding work and calculated it using the links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is still a fun box. Not the best one ever but certainly light years ahead of the first month's.


 I do agree that it's lightyears ahead of the first month, and I'm not TOTALLY dissapointed (the tea/mugs will definitely get a lot of use at my house), but I also definitely wouldn't call it a "fun" box... the whole fun of PopSugar is it's supposed to be indulgent... and to quote someone else, nothing in there comes close to having a cupcake for breakfast. Here's hoping the Luxury box wows the pants off all of us!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 11, 2012)

The box is kinda MEH. I was hoping for something like the bracelet again and the cool codes from last month. But I do like the

[SIZE=12pt]2 Bistro double wall thermo-glass mugs[/SIZE]

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-12-Ounce-Double-Glass-Strainer/dp/B003D3NC1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355245337&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=bodum+tea+mug


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not sure if you guys know popsugar has a sample squad I will link you directly they have a live sample going on now for the Olay 4 in 1 cloths. It s to try and sample products. Just click the request sample and wait a little bit to get an email saying it will be sent. Just thought I'd share with you popsugar fans and since they are related enjoy!
> 
> https://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


 Thanks for sharing!  I signed up!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And in all honesty, I'm actually _really_ excited for the
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no problem, I'm totally avoiding work and calculated it using the links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol, and I'm avoiding work by looking at MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 11, 2012)

This was in my Minimercency Kit

The tubes are lip balm, hair spray, nail polish and breath drops


----------



## PBandJen (Dec 11, 2012)

You can buy jewelry and high end makeup items on the website!


----------



## reet (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really excited when I saw the instagram pic because I know someone who can totally use the two identifiable items in the pic.   Now that I spoiled myself and know the full contents, I'm still happy about everything.  It will probably be like the socks box month, where I was sort of "meh" about getting it but ended up really liking everything.  LOVE those socks!
> 
> ...


 I did post a trade list on the Beauty Box Trade Thread but I don't have my own trade link yet (haven't quite figured out how to make one..). I would love to trade for one of those DVDs! Maybe I'll send you a list of everything I have in a PM tomorrow (after my finals lol).

And you may be right about the new subscriber discount, I don't remember what had happened, but that could explain the $5 difference. Thanks for clarifying that for me! The hard part now is deciding whether I want to resub...


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, and I'm avoiding work by looking at MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds like my daily routine! (multiple times a day, I might add....)


----------



## brennn (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anybody know if the RTR code has to be used for a rental or can it be used for a purchase?  Then I'd actually use it! They have some Lancome, Stila &amp; some cute jewelry pieces for sale.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can buy jewelry and high end makeup items on the website!


 Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while, but decided to finally join and chime in.

I was VERY glad to see that these items are also available from RTR. I love the concept of their service, but just don't see myself using it.

I'm not upset about the box overall, but not overwhelmed either. This will be my 4th box -- the amazing September one was my first. I also bought the Luxe box, so fingers and toes are all crossed that it was worth the splurge!


----------



## jac a (Dec 11, 2012)

i think i maybe one of the few that is super stoked about this box! i haven't received my tracking# yet but i can not wait for the box to arrive. i love teaforte, they are one of my favorite brands. anything "home" related excites me 



 i purchased one of the pinch emergency kits for my wedding last year and for my wedding party; they were actually really useful and i keep it my car for just-in-case moments.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

What is sort of funny is that my boyfriend and I having joking that there is some sort of conspiracy to get me to drink tea.  In the last 6 weeks I have received A LOT of it. Then what was the first spoiler I saw? Tea.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 11, 2012)

I also hope RTR is a gift card and not a coupon code!  That would make things better


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 11, 2012)

Sigh, I canceled my sub this month to get the luxury box and of course this one looks better than the last two boxes to me. (Though this is possibly because I'm not getting it.) Thing is, I'm a big

tea drinker
 and I've actually thought about buying

one of those emergency kits.
Fingers crossed that the luxury box kicks it out of the park.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Same. I am not using the Birchbox one (that one is $50 off a $125 rental) because I have no intention of renting a $75 dress, if I'm spending that much money I'd rather buy it.



> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also hope RTR is a gift card and not a coupon code!  That would make things better


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 11, 2012)

How about this - gift whatever you don't like and you can use the money you would have spent on buying those presents on buying something nice for yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

Woohoo I got my tracking!! Today has been great, I'm pretty sure I aced my stats final, I put in my application to nursing school, and now this!

NGL, I think I will be happy with this box.

I have a sporadic obsession with bars of soap, and I love the good smelling ones. Hopefully this one smells wintery!

I've been on the fence about buying Sephora's mini emergency kit, so that settles that

The tea mugs look cool, and we drink a lot of tea

I've always wanted to try tea forte teas.. I think they're the makers of those mint-teas that are good

Peppermint is my favorite flavor of junkfood

The only thing I don't really care about is the rent the runway code.. Hopefully I can use it to buy something other than clothing, because I don't want to rent something someone else wore, if I wanted used clothes I'd go to goodwill (and I do, often) plus I just bought a new pair of jeans and 3 shirts today


----------



## brokenship (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a bad sign when I am immediately thinking of people I could give the stuff to.


 So sad, but I thought the exact same thing. I was so excited for this month, but honestly I am so disappointed.... I can usually turn it around and justify enjoying most of the box (this is my third month), but there's nothing really redeeming about this month.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Way better picture of the box

https://twitter.com/kateritchie/status/278567326612332544/photo/1


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

> Way better picture of the box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love the contents this month!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe, JUST MAYBE, she was missing an item or two?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It happens.... 

A girl can dream, right?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

> Maybe, JUST MAYBE, she was missing an item or two?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â It happens.... A girl can dream, right?Â


 That would rock!


----------



## accorn (Dec 11, 2012)

Ugh, last month's box was okay- I ended up really liking the gorjana bracelet and the lip gloss.  And using the code for stylemint worked out as well. The other things I easily can use, just not excited over

But this month I don't see a whole lot I can even talk myself into- I use my keurig for tea...

I should cancel and probably will but I know as soon as I do January's box is going to be amazing- I need to step away from that mentality.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm going to be really upset if the Luxury box is amazing because I didn't get a chance to sign up for it.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe, JUST MAYBE, she was missing an item or two?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It happens....
> 
> A girl can dream, right?


 Hahahaha I was just coming here to post that I had a mid-work daydream that she was missing something awesome!!

That being said, I'm a huge fan of Rent the Runway - have used them several times and seriously cannot say enough good things about them - but I agree that I really hope its a gift card, not a "$30 off your rental of $XXX" ...I won an $80 gift card at their "Our Runway" launch party two months ago and have been waiting for the right occassion to use it... it'd be even nicer to add $30 to that!!


----------



## cmello (Dec 11, 2012)

so nobody else go their box??? mine says expected date 12/13 its already in my state, hoping for tomorrow. I would love to know about the rent the runway deal also if its a giftcard??


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 11, 2012)

So each month for PopSugar, I calculate the value of the box _to me_.  Basically, if I saw this stuff in a store this is how much I'd pay max to have it (or if I saw the whole box on a shelf what I'd pay total after knowing what's in it) - generally I don't factor in retail value at all.  That helps me determine if I should keep my subscription.  Nov-Jan were purchased at once for $75 (there was a code floating around at the time), so while I'm happy that everything ends up being worth over $25 to me, as long as everything stays over $35 I'll keep my sub.

For example, here's how Nov broke down for me:

Yoga DVD: $5 since I don't do yoga currently, but will probably try this at least a few times to mix things up

Doughnut mix: $3, they were very tasty

Bracelet: $10

Spices: $9 (I like to cook quite a bit, so they're more valuable to me than most people)

StyleMint code: $10 (I got two pieces of jewelry that I will wear, but then again I buy most of my stuff from Claire's because I lose stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Thank you cards: $6 - good letterpress notes are worth at least a buck each, and I can always use these

CanvasPop code: $5, since I'll still have to outlay some cash for a canvas I don't know that I'd otherwise buy

Lip macaron: $2

Total: $48- definitely a win

Here's Dec (based on spoilers):

Bodum mugs: $10.  I really am looking forward to these, but we'd never pay retail.  However, if I ever saw them for $5/ea I'd snap them up
Tea: $5 (assumes 10 bags).  I've had this tea before and it really is good.  And I like tea.
Glass wipe: $1.  I wear glasses plus have a smart phone, therefore this will be useful
Peppermint sticks: $0.  They just seem ok, so I don't think I'd normally purchase them even if on sale or otherwise super cheap.
Face soap: Assuming it's suitable for sensitive skin like mine, $5.  It looks all-natural and of high quality, but I'll probably get annoyed with having to deal with a bar of soap after a few weeks and chuck it.
Emergency kit: $5.  I'll keep this at work and I'm sure will use it.
RTR code: $0 if toward a rental only, $15 if I can use it to buy items in the store.

Total: $26 (or $41 - it remains to be seen).

The RTR code will make or break this as a "good" box to me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

> so nobody else go their box??? mine says expected date 12/13 its already in my state, hoping for tomorrow. I would love to know about the rent the runway deal also if its a giftcard??


 Unfortunately I haven't gotten my box and its been sitting in Sacramento since the 7th. It needs to make its happy ass to NY, pronto!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 11, 2012)

> So each month for PopSugar, I calculate the value of the box _to me_.Â  Basically, if I saw this stuff in a store this is how much I'd pay max to have it (or if I saw the whole box on a shelf what I'd pay total after knowing what's in it) - generally I don't factor in retail value at all.Â  That helps me determine if I should keep my subscription.Â  Nov-Jan were purchased at once for $75 (there was a code floating around at the time), so while I'm happy that everything ends up being worth over $25 to me, as long as everything stays over $35 I'll keep my sub. For example, here's how Nov broke down for me: Yoga DVD: $5 since I don't do yoga currently, but will probably try this at least a few times to mix things up Doughnut mix: $3, they were very tasty Bracelet: $10 Spices: $9 (I like to cook quite a bit, so they're more valuable to me than most people) StyleMint code: $10 (I got two pieces of jewelry that I will wear, but then again I buy most of my stuff from Claire's because I lose stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Thank you cards: $6 - good letterpress notes are worth at least a buck each, and I can always use these CanvasPop code: $5, since I'll still have to outlay some cash for a canvas I don't know that I'd otherwise buy Lip macaron: $2 Total: $48- definitely a win Here's Dec (based on spoilers):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I agree, I'm excited for this box but I don't think it's the best one yet. I expected something more like Septembers since Christmas is right around the corner. I think they might have preferred their Luxury customers more this month.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So each month for PopSugar, I calculate the value of the box _to me_.  Basically, if I saw this stuff in a store this is how much I'd pay max to have it (or if I saw the whole box on a shelf what I'd pay total after knowing what's in it) - generally I don't factor in retail value at all.  That helps me determine if I should keep my subscription.  Nov-Jan were purchased at once for $75 (there was a code floating around at the time), so while I'm happy that everything ends up being worth over $25 to me, as long as everything stays over $35 I'll keep my sub.
> 
> ...


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha. I did the same, with the same values except
> ...


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Dec 11, 2012)

so have any of US gotten our boxes, or just various people through twitter and instagram? i am ALSO VERY CURIOUS about the...

... RTR card. like most of you I also got the $50 off $125 one in my BB. I actually would probably use it even if it is just for rentals BUT i dont want a minimum purchase! If it was worth like $20 and no minimum I'd love to rent a great clutch for NYE!!! I need one badly! so if anyone does know the details on that RTR code please post in here!! also i am REALLY EXCITED about the Pinch Provisions!!! LOVE THOSE GUYS!! throw it in your glove compartment and you will be so glad one day you have it!! 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 11, 2012)

If we can buy, I am so excited then!



> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think i maybe one of the few that is super stoked about this box! i haven't received my tracking# yet but i can not wait for the box to arrive. i love teaforte, they are one of my favorite brands. anything "home" related excites me
> 
> ...


----------



## CLovee (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey girls!  The unidentified box is the Marianella antioxidant moisturizing milk bar, and the stripped box is Bogdon's peppermint poles. This is my first box and I'm bummed out, I really though December would be better than any.  I missed out on the Luxury box for her but was able to get the Luxury for my man.  Hope it's worth it!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a bad sign when I am immediately thinking of people I could give the stuff to.


 I did the same thing ....  gift for dad, check ...   dirty santa gift for work, check ...


----------



## lolitam (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
Since you have yours in hand (yes?) can you report back on the RTR coupon?


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't decide to sign up.. For the amount of money, I would rather go buy my own homegoods. Hopefully people won't be too disappointed by the luxury $100 box.... It better be AMAZING because $100 buys A LOT of stuff!


----------



## alilcheeky (Dec 11, 2012)

I really really wanna read through this forum but I'm so scared to get a hint or spoiler.  I was the kid who found my Christmas presents early and unwrapped the corner to take a peek and ruined the surprise and fun of it all.  Trying so hard not to do it here, 25 years later haha.  At least I finally got my "initializing" confirmation from FedEx...hurry and get to Colorado!!!


----------



## gingerjenny (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought these boxes were supposed to be worth $100 retail? This is my first month. I like the contents but I thought the value would be a tad higher.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love tea so these are perfect for me. the reviews on amazon for the mugs said they break easily so be careful with them


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alilcheeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really wanna read through this forum but I'm so scared to get a hint or spoiler. * I was the kid who found my Christmas presents early and unwrapped the corner to take a peek and ruined the surprise and fun of it all. * Trying so hard not to do it here, 25 years later haha.  At least I finally got my "initializing" confirmation from FedEx...hurry and get to Colorado!!!


 Haha! I remember the age when I realized I could just look at my parents' receipt box... I was very upset to find the only thing that I could actually tell what it was was a coat! I stopped looking after that...


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

I think it is likely that I have gotten so used to popsugar delighting me right out of the gate that I have gotten a little spoiled.  For example, their wonky processing/tracking/no spoilers for those who want them, and customer service that takes forever to get back to you and then gives you canned answers, seemed sort of tolerable because I knew I would be giddy in the end. So when I was not giddy, it was that much more annoying. If they remedied those issues, and I stopped being quite so much of a spaz, all of this could have gone better. 

Also, I really look forward to the fitness, beauty, and entertainment items,  in part because I am fitness freak, but also because it the well-roundedness of the box is part of what makes it happy for me. So to have those elements missing was a disappointment. 

Lastly, I really had high hopes for the December box because that seems to be the sub box showstopper, and I was so glad I was getting two. Now, I have double the stuff, which I am not as excited about.  No doubt I will find much to love and play with, but I have always been just SO pleased  with their boxes that it was a little shock to my system.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought these boxes were supposed to be worth $100 retail? This is my first month. I like the contents but I thought the value would be a tad higher.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 11, 2012)

After looking at the spoiler, this is the box I can say that I really am disappointed in since they started it. Of course, this is my first box I am actually getting! All the others I have found items that I would love to have, but I cannot see anything in here that I would be excited to get! It just seems like it should 2-3 more items in it! I hope that other people are thrilled by it though! Because we all like different stuff!


----------



## Jesipae (Dec 11, 2012)

I like this box better than July's (haha) and October's, which were the only two boxes I've gotten, so I've learned not to expect much. The way they sell out I've gotten really sporadic boxes. That being said, this is definitely not worthy of a December box, looks like something you'd get from your grandma, not anyone trendy. Thanks grandma, look what your $25 got me! Thank you all for sharing pics, links, and prices! I like knowing what I'm getting.

I'm really into tea right not and drink it every day. If you don't drink tea, this isn't exciting at all. I also break everything so I'm guessing these mugs will last me until the end of January if I'm lucky. Um, yeah...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

I am actually not disappointed by this box.I am looking forward to trying and using most everything. Of course I will  have a more accurate opinion once I see it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That being said, I do agree that this certainly isn't the best PS box by far. And since it is December that isn' the best marketing move on their part.

Many people will be receiving this box as a gift, so you would think that would want to entice those people to become subscribers.

Hello?!

Plus many of us will be looking to cut down on our subs after the New Year, when the reality of all the holiday spending sets in and all the stuff we've accumulated keeps on accumulating....

so they would have been wise to WOW us a bit more.

Plus where is the creativity?

I could think of a zillion things they could have done that would have made this more exciting.

The holidays are supposed to be excessive, indulgent, glittery, sparkly over the top,.... not practical.

Which is what this box ultimately is.

But it's a practical I will use. 

So for that reason I am not too disappointed.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 11, 2012)

Momentary sidetrack:

Curious if anyone is doing the deal from wantable? I am interested but I do not know anyone to gift the two to who would be excited about it. If you are interested, let me know on the wantable thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130135/wantable-winter-boxes/30#post_1980198


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually not disappointed by this box.I am looking forward to trying and using most everything. Of course I will  have a more accurate opinion once I see it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I am so with you.  It seems alot of these subs are getting tired and are not living up to their desctiption!  I'm going to be cutting back on the subs right away!  I know I'll be crying come January when I get my bills.  Really disappointed as the sub was really talked up.  I don't need anymore dang teas, all the subs give teas.  I have more than I can drink!  I could've used the $35 towards my CC bill!!  arrggghhh!!!!  Not happy.


----------



## steph90 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Momentary sidetrack:
> 
> Curious if anyone is doing the deal from wantable? I am interested but I do not know anyone to gift the two to who would be excited about it. If you are interested, let me know on the wantable thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130135/wantable-winter-boxes/30#post_1980198


 I did the deal and gave one of the free boxes to my mom. Mine should be here tomorrow and I think my mom will get hers tomorrow too. I looked around at wantable before the offer but wasn't sure if I wanted to sign up or not. After hearing about the deal though I figured it would be worth the try since two other people get a free box as a gift.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay, I love spoilers!  (I have zero patience).  I know a lot of folks were wanting more flashy, fun stuff versus the practical items, but I'm actually thrilled about practicality!  I'm hoping to get blown away by the items in the Luxury box now, though.  I got both the man and woman luxury box.. yes, I know I have a problem.  I am a popsugar addict.  I've cut back on everything else just to fund this ridiculous addiction!  But it's so much fun!  I actually cancelled all of my other "little" box subscriptions (Birchbox HAD to go; I'm so tired of their teeny samples that I can pick up for free at the mall), Eco Emi (love them, but there's only so many lotions and soaps I can collect), and even one of my son's craft boxes (KiwiCrate) had to go.  I'm still keeping BabbaBox for him, though.  And Wittlebee for one more month.  Is it really bad when I'm cutting back on boxes for my kid to fund my popsugar addiction?  Hmm.. maybe that's a sign.  I'm a horrible mom, natch.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, I love spoilers!  (I have zero patience).  I know a lot of folks were wanting more flashy, fun stuff versus the practical items, but I'm actually thrilled about practicality!  I'm hoping to get blown away by the items in the Luxury box now, though.  I got both the man and woman luxury box.. yes, I know I have a problem.  I am a popsugar addict.  I've cut back on everything else just to fund this ridiculous addiction!  But it's so much fun!  I actually cancelled all of my other "little" box subscriptions (Birchbox HAD to go; I'm so tired of their teeny samples that I can pick up for free at the mall), Eco Emi (love them, but there's only so many lotions and soaps I can collect), and even one of my son's craft boxes (KiwiCrate) had to go.  I'm still keeping BabbaBox for him, though.  And Wittlebee for one more month.  Is it really bad when I'm cutting back on boxes for my kid to fund my popsugar addiction?  Hmm.. maybe that's a sign.  I'm a horrible mom, natch.


 You are hilarious!

One day you kid will see this post on the internet and bring it in as "evidence" for his shrink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you get the Luxury Box for Him for YOU? Or for a HIM?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow all of the posts here made me really scared of this box but I got those mugs last christmas and they're great quality so I wouldn't discount the total of my box based on those at all. This box is kind of perfect for me, I'm really surprised. I think I might actually stay subbed for January and February since it's the only sub I have at the moment. I understand why other people would be upset.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow all of the posts here made me really scared of this box but I got those mugs last christmas and they're great quality so I wouldn't discount the total of my box based on those at all. This box is kind of perfect for me, I'm really surprised. I think I might actually stay subbed for January and February since it's the only sub I have at the moment. I understand why other people would be upset.


 I'm staying subbed. I am happy. Would rather have mugs than a bracelet that doesn't fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are hilarious!
> 
> ...


 Umm... I AM married so I COULD say that I got it for the husband, but the truth is, I got it for myself (I like man-stuff too, darn it!).  I'll give him whatever I don't want.  I think it'll provide some great stocking stuffers for him!  He doesn't need to know about the box, so I'll have to hide it until then.  I'm hoping for some nice leather items or some cool electronics (for me) and maybe some snacks and electric razor for him?  I can't wait!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Umm... I AM married so I COULD say that I got it for the husband, but the truth is, I got it for myself (I like man-stuff too, darn it!).  I'll give him whatever I don't want.  I think it'll provide some great stocking stuffers for him!  He doesn't need to know about the box, so I'll have to hide it until then.  I'm hoping for some nice leather items or some cool electronics (for me) and maybe some snacks and electric razor for him?  I can't wait!


 That is GENIUS! You keep that good stuff and save the stuff you don't want for HIM!

Why didn't I think of that?

I would have loved a leather something or a cool gadget or a unisex-ish fragrance or bar tool or iPhone/ipad case (you know there will be one) etc...

I need more androgynous kind of stuff to balance out all the glitter and sparkle I have in my life!

Brilliant move!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

> Umm... I AM married so I COULD say that I got it for the husband, but the truth is, I got it for myself (I like man-stuff too, darn it!). Â I'll give him whatever I don't want. Â I think it'll provide some great stocking stuffers for him! Â He doesn't need to know about the box, so I'll have to hide it until then. Â I'm hoping for some nice leather items or some cool electronics (for me) and maybe some snacks and electric razor for him? Â I can't wait!


 Lol I did the same I'm gonna raid it for what I want and give the bf what i don't lol


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am a coffee drinker more than a tea kinda gal, however my mom in law is a huge tea kinda lady so the tea AND mugs will go to her along with a couple of other things for X-mas. Taking the work off my back in buying more gifts is a good thing since I am a mom of 2 younger kids and honestly get migranes just thinking of taking them to the mall. LOL Still waiting on my box and hoping I will see it tomorrow. The peppermint bark will go in my hubbys stocking because he loves that stuff. Looks like a fun box over all but I have to admit I thought it would be at least a touch more flashy seeing it is for the holiday season. Maybe that is just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pixiesoap (Dec 11, 2012)

I had to so check the spoilers, this is my first box.

Do I love and wish I new more about popsugar earlier, yes as I did like the other boxes but I am not really totally disappointed. I am viewing it as getting some things valued more than I paid and maybe some items I have never seen or thought to treat myself to. Anything I really don't want I can give away as gifts I am sure.

I look forward to seeing the luxe boxes, unfortunately (well not unfortunately) we have been credit card free for a few years, so I couldn't budget that in. We have them, empty and not using them. This will be our 4th yr of cash and carry x-mas and I love it.

I am sure to be banking some cash maybe for the next one! Till then, this is my current only subscription and my first box so going to try it out for a while but after the new years I might also try LBB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 11, 2012)

this month's box was really nice! not as much stuff as previous months, but the stuff was bigger. i'm also dying to get the luxury box already!!!

i wonder if RTR is combinable because i got a $50 with my birchbox and another 30 puts me at 80!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

12/11/2012  -  Tuesday
4:22 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  WATSONVILLE, CA
12:00 am Picked up
  SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO, CA
 - 
  12/10/2012  -  Monday
2:15 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx

Hopefully this gets here this week. If I can drive to north of Watsonville in 12 hours, these FedEx drivers can get it to me this week!





I just took my last final of the semester, and I could really use some cheering up.
























Hopefully Santa will recognize that I've been good this year and give me a passing grade.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzzellzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this month's box was really nice! not as much stuff as previous months, but the stuff was bigger. i'm also dying to get the luxury box already!!!
> 
> i wonder if RTR is combinable because i got a $50 with my birchbox and another 30 puts me at 80!


 

Is the RTR card a gift card or a coupon code??


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine says estimated delivery December 14th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you know of any boxes for kids over 6?


----------



## Lily Huang (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a photo of my box!

TBH i was pretty disappointed cause it's December, end of the year, holidays and this box really did not live up to the hype. Still deciding if I should continue my subscription ....


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know of any boxes for kids over 6?


 I know of: http://www.littlepassports.com and http://www.theyoungscientistsclub.com/

I can't vouch for either of those since my kiddo is only 4, but they both look interesting for older kids!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

Santa listened!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Santa listened!


 Good job!  Congrats, and celebrate with some Pop Sugar goodness.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait for my PopSugar and LoveWithFood boxes to get here! I am so excited about everything.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 12, 2012)

RTR has Spanx you can buy!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know of: http://www.littlepassports.com and http://www.theyoungscientistsclub.com/
> ...


 I just got sent a Little Passports Box to review (and I'll be giving one away!) and I believe they are targeted for kids 5+?  I need to look into the other one!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LunaFaerie79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a coffee drinker more than a tea kinda gal, however my mom in law is a huge tea kinda lady so the tea AND mugs will go to her along with a couple of other things for X-mas. Taking the work off my back in buying more gifts is a good thing since I am a mom of 2 younger kids and honestly *get migranes just thinking of taking them to the mall*. LOL


 Okay, story time!  Behind a spoiler because this could be kind of triggery for some people (there is gunfire involved).

A little over seven years ago (the Sunday before Thanksgiving, if I recall correctly), there was a shooting spree at a mall in Tacoma (it was some guy who had been doing meth instead of sleeping for a week, so he was in an *awesome* state of mind).  To this day, whenever I drive by it, I remember that horrible day because I was living in Seattle, and it was all over the news -- but then this afternoon, there was a shooting at the mall a couple of miles down the road from where I live now that I go to frequently because it's probably the largest in the area and easy to get to since it's pretty much a straight shot down one road for me.  The gunman ran through Macy's and the food court, apparently shooting a semiautomatic and wearing a hockey mask and bulletproof vest, and he killed two people and injured a third person before he turned his gun on himself.  Until today, this mall was best known as the one where Tonya Harding used to practice her skating.  And about a year and a half ago, there was a shooting near another mall here, and a fourteen-year-old kid died, although that one sounds like a targeted killing (some guys walked up to a kid, shot him and only him a whole lot of times, and ran away).  The Tacoma shooting and the one at Clackamas today seem to be random and not with any specific targets.
Moral of the story:  Avoiding malls is a good thing to do whether you have small kids or not.  Also, I'm starting to think that they may become panic attack triggers for me, which is just *awesome* because I have to walk by one every day to get to work (on the other hand, that's at about 6:30 in the morning, and this sort of thing just doesn't seem to happen at that time of day).  Maybe I'll be okay if I can just avoid it when it's crowded.

ETA:  As for this box, I got mine for free due to referrals, so I ordered a second one for my sister-in-law, but now I'm kind of regretting getting it for her -- because I kind of want to keep the second one for myself!  She doesn't know I ordered it, plus I have something else coming for her (a clock from Little Black Bag) that I could return, so I'm torn.  I'm also not sure if she will really understand/appreciate this collection of stuff, but I'm also not sure I really care whether she gets it.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 12, 2012)

Yikes!

The worst thing that's happened at the mall nearest me, that I know of, was when some dumb broad left her kid in the car with the valet (but took her dog inside) while she went shopping for a while.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 12, 2012)

^ so sad! I am still kind of in shock. (I live in the area too( I work in retail and it scary that these thinga do happen.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 12, 2012)

I posted pics of my box....what happened


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh boy...I posted pics of my box 12 HOURS ago. Can't repost them from my phone and I'm not home right now....sorry


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 12, 2012)

What happened in Oregon is terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just can't believe what people are capable of.... In regards to the box, I looked at the spoilers and there's not one thing I want for myself and will be gifting the items to my parents. I also purchased the luxury box for women and if I paid $108 for stuff I don't want like that in the Dec box, then I think I might seriously consider canceling. I'm happy to have more gifts to give my parents but it sucks that I was so looking forward to this and now I'm honestly disappointed with the box for the first time. Also, it'll definitely make me think twice about dropping $100 on a mystery box since I'm kind of pissed at the December box and that one cost me about a third of the price of the luxury boxes.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you live in fear, they have won and you're forever their hostage.


----------



## ginamarie88 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone this was my firs box with must have and I was wondering if I could get some help one of my mugs was cracked when I received it (imagine my disappointment this being my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) does anyone know how I contact popsugar to explain the situation? I'am very disappointed that this happened with my first box and hope they can send me a new one or at the very least reimburse me for the box if they can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone else received a damaged mug? Any help would be great...thanks!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 12, 2012)

So sorry your mug was damaged. 



  Last month, my box was missing the Mor lip macaron, so I emailed them, and they were quick with a very nice response offering to replace the missing item. It took a couple of weeks, but I received a Fedex package with the lip macaron, along with a bonus item and a handwritten note of apology. It was very tastefully done. Hope that helps!


----------



## KelBel (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RTR has Spanx you can buy!


Also jewelry, makeup and scarves.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree, as we all know some months are good and some are not. They are not going to be able to please everybody.  I am happy with because it is something different, yes I think there were high expectations for Dec and it really isn't a holiday box so to speak.  I will probably have a different opinion if the Luxury box arrives and it isn't good.


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, as we all know some months are good and some are not. They are not going to be able to please everybody.  I am happy with because it is something different, yes I think there were high expectations for Dec and it really isn't a holiday box so to speak.  I will probably have a different opinion if the Luxury box arrives and it isn't good.


 I agree with this sentiment completely. I am happy with the box as well. It's not October's box, but it's a good box, nonetheless. I sent a December box to my sister as a gift, and she will be thrilled with it's contents. Now the luxury box....for that price I'd better be blown away!


----------



## ginamarie88 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! I sent an email hope to hear from them soon!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ginamarie88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you so much! I sent an email hope to hear from them soon!


 Great! I hope they send you a replacement and *extra* goodies too!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh, goody!
I will be able to use the code!



> Originally Posted by *KelBel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also jewelry, makeup and scarves.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 12, 2012)

That is how I feel too. I like it. I don't have the Dec box yet, but from the spoilers I like it. I love the emergency kit. I actually purchased one of these from Mr &amp; Mrs a couple of years ago for my daughter. I think they are a great thing. It gives me a chance to try things I would not normally buy. I have liked all the boxes so far.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 12, 2012)

That was good hint. There are things on there that you can buy with the coupon like makeup and jewelery.  Thanks!


----------



## gejag (Dec 12, 2012)

â€‹I don't mind knowing in advance what is in the box so I watched a youtube video this morning. (my box is on it's way) 
If you don' want any hints STOP READING NOW.

I was disappointed  bummed that there is no bling or clothes, or soft girly things, or makeup or perfume.........  I was soooo looking forward to something special for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   and it is nice, but all rather boring.   Nothing I would go out and buy myself and would really never give as a gift either.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 12, 2012)

Did someone verify that the Rent the Runway card can be used on things besides the rental of a dress?


----------



## shammycat (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzzellzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this month's box was really nice! not as much stuff as previous months, but the stuff was bigger. i'm also dying to get the luxury box already!!!
> 
> i wonder if RTR is combinable because i got a $50 with my birchbox and another 30 puts me at 80!


 The Birchbox one requires it to be used on a purchase/rental greater than $125 : (

I'm really hoping the Pop Sugar one is just actually a gift card.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Hi everyone this was my firs box with must have and I was wondering if I could get some help one of my mugs was cracked when I received it (imagine my disappointment this being my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) does anyone know how I contact popsugar to explain the situation? I'am very disappointed that this happened with my first box and hope they can send me a new one or at the very least reimburse me for the box if they can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone else received a damaged mug? Any help would be great...thanks!


 Popsugar has the best customer service- send them an email and rest assured they'll send you out new mugs no problem.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only person who did this, but I'm using this month's PopSugar box for gifts for xmas for my friends and family.  I work two jobs and have a pretty busy/full life (but who doesn't?), so I don't have a lot of time for gift shopping.  I've already stashed away a few items from the Oct and Nov box to give as holiday gifts.  It just makes life easier for me, to have all this sent to my house and I don't have to run around buying items.  I'll probably give away 80% of this box.  I know my folks will love the mugs and tea.  I always give away the food items (I'm on a clean eating regimen), so my bf gets the goodies.  I think the emergency kit and swype towel will make a cute gift for friends.  So I'm not bummed at all, the way I look at it is: I get a box full of gifts for $35, shipped to my house, if I bought all these things independently it would have cost much more,  I just have to wrap them.    

The only thing I'm sort of bummed about is bar soap.  I think bar soap is awful, but I know some people love it.  I'm new to buying subs, and popsugar boxes, but I sort of anticipated ebay-ing at-least one item from each box that I know I won't use and can't give away as a gift.  This month I'll probably ebay the soap, but that throws a little cash my way to offset the cost of the box each month.  

Now the lux box... I'm hoping that 80% of the items for ME, and if it doesn't arrive in time for xmas, it'll def be all for ME!


----------



## ginamarie88 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks again I'm still waiting for a reply hope to hear from them soon I am anxious about it.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 12, 2012)

I am so impatient to hear about the RTR code!!!!!  Rental only or gift cert?  I love shopping for free stuff!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the code is $30 off a rental, so we can't buy anything with the code. There might be fineprint saying otherwise but that's what it looks like from this video:

 
Despite what I said earlier looking back at the october and september boxes makes me feel a bit jealous, it's like they halved the size of this month's box. I want to stay on because January and February might be amazing (new year resolutions, valentine's day) but I almost feel like I could have just bought something I really really wanted with the extra $35. I really hope that it's not rental only, I have no use for a rental. Why on earth would they follow up the stylemint gcs with rental-only coupons? :[


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so impatient to hear about the RTR code!!!!!  Rental only or gift cert?  I love shopping for free stuff!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  I keep seeing people post about all the things they sell on the website but that won't matter (to me at least) unless we can use the card on those items!


----------



## cmello (Dec 12, 2012)

no one else got their box??? mine should be arriving tomorrow


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> no one else got their box??? mine should be arriving tomorrow


 Mine has been sitting in Sacramento since the 6th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 12, 2012)

What size are the mugs?  5, 10 or 15 oz?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got mine- I was shocked it arrived a whole 2 days early!!  Anyways- its not as bad as it appeared in the spoilers- I'm still not excited


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

My box arrived!!!!!!

Opening now...........

Great news!!!!!! The RTR $30 acts like a gift certificate.

I just called Rent the Runway customer service to confirm!!!
 
So we can use it to buy anything from their site as well!!!!!  
How great is that?!!!!!! 
Let me know if you have any questions.....

oh yeah....

My soap is not the Milk flavor that was talked about earlier.

It's Aura Elena.   So it looks like everyone is getting a different scent!


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice and my box is 15 minutes away from me. I could have it today or tomorrow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> I just got mine- I was shocked it arrived a whole 2 days early!!Â  Anyways- its not as bad as it appeared in the spoilers- I'm still not excited


 Inform us on how the RTR code works. Please?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> My box arrived!!!!!! Opening now...........


 How does the RTR code work?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What size are the mugs?  5, 10 or 15 oz?


 The mugs are 10 oz


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

Soooo excited about the RTR code! Nail polish, here I come!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Inform us on how the RTR code works. PleaseIt wasn't clear from the gift card that was in the box. So I just called CS at Rent the Runway.
She asked for my code to double check and then said it is like a gift certificate. So just enter it as a gift code when you check it. It's good for anything...rentals or buying accessories...make-up etc.  
So happy! 
So good news for all!....

Rent the Runway isn't going to know what him them. lol


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gifRent the Runway isn't going to know what him them. lol


 Oooooh man.....hopefully they have a decent stock!  I've been eyeing up the stila and Lancome.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooh man.....hopefully they have a decent stock!  I've been eyeing up the stila and Lancome.


 The gift code expires on 3/31/13, so we have time for them to stock up and then stock up again.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

Is anyone else weirded out by the Rent the Runway idea?  I'm OCD, so that's probably the issue, but I'm just not a fan of the idea of renting a piece of clothing (regardless if it's expensive designer clothing) that someone else (or many folks) have worn (and sweated in, and possibly gotten bodily fluids on.. you get what I mean).  How well are these items cleaned between wears?  And even then, you have to worry about the chemicals associated with excessive dry-cleaning; when I purchase a big-ticket dress, I usually wear it a few times before I get it cleaned.  I don't know, this just isn't something that works out for my OCD self, lol.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 12, 2012)

The RTR code is NOT working on makeup and accessories. I just tried to use mine on Stila and it said it could not be applied to the item in my cart. I'm going to try calling CS and see if they can process it


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else weirded out by the Rent the Runway idea?  I'm OCD, so that's probably the issue, but I'm just not a fan of the idea of renting a piece of clothing (regardless if it's expensive designer clothing) that someone else (or many folks) have worn (and sweated in, and possibly gotten bodily fluids on.. you get what I mean).  How well are these items cleaned between wears?  And even then, you have to worry about the chemicals associated with excessive dry-cleaning; when I purchase a big-ticket dress, I usually wear it a few times before I get it cleaned.  I don't know, this just isn't something that works out for my OCD self, lol.


I never even thought about that. I don't have a code, but I've been semi-following you guys talk about it, and that is a really good point. . . . I wonder why no one else thought of it:/


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The RTR code is NOT working on makeup and accessories. I just tried to use mine on Stila and it said it could not be applied to the item in my cart. I'm going to try calling CS and see if they can process it


 Yes call Customer Service. The girl I spoke to took my code down to check and see if it would act like a gift card. She assured me it was good towards ANY purchase on the site, including  accessories etc.  

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for clearing that up!  I am much more excited now!


 I hope I cleared it up....someone just posted they were having difficulty using the code to buy makeup.

Fingers crossed the customer service agent I spoke to was accurate. She sounded like she knew what she was doing...she inputted my code to double check.

But yes, the box is good. I am much happier with it in person!

So I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh and one more thing about the box....

the tea sampler is really nice!

10 infusions...each a different flavor! Some herbal...some organic...some green tea...some black tea...some fruity.   It's a really good variety!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inform us on how the RTR code works. Please?


 Ok- so the RTR code looks like the BB but a little different-  it says $30 off your next rental- does not give a minimum amount.

Honestly this is not worth a penny to me- the rest of the box is ok- the tea sampler is cool looking!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok- so the RTR code looks like the BB but a little different-  it says $30 off your next rental- does not give a minimum amount.
> 
> Honestly this is not worth a penny to me- the rest of the box is ok- the tea sampler is cool looking!!


 Did you speak to CS at RTR?

I called a few minutes ago and was told we could use the code to purchase ANYTHING on the site.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> Did you speak to CS at RTR? I called a few minutes ago and was told we could use the code to purchase ANYTHING on the site.


 Honestly, if it has to be used towards a rental that really sucks. I hope you're right and CS at RTR told you the right thing. Because if Popsugar really sent out that terrible of a coupon I will be truly disappointed. They've sent coupons in their other boxes but only as add ins not. The broke down scarf coupon was great(50 percent off an item is a good deal.) The promo code for ____mint group was awesome. I really hope this isn't one of those terrible 30$ off 150$ promo codes. It'll feel like a really low blow from Popsugar.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and one more thing about the box....
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just tried to buy makeup- a stila set and no luck :-(


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> I just tried to buy makeup- a stila set and no luck :-(


 Dislike!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tasted them?
> no. But a friend who is a huge tea lover raved about the brand.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

If any of you all are on popsugars sample squad, they have a new sample to request. Get it, girls!


----------



## meaganS (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If any of you all are on popsugars sample squad, they have a new sample to request. Get it, girls!


 I had never heard of that before. Thanks!


----------



## meaganS (Dec 12, 2012)

I feel like month after month, the boxes are just ok. Totally not worth $35/month. There has only been one great box so far (Sept) and the rest have been bad. I've either traded or ebay'd the majority of my stuff. What a bummer!


----------



## RDolph (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm a huge tea drinker. They are nice teas. The best part is that they use full leaf tea, and the pyramid bags give the tea room to expand, so it makes for a better brew than most people are used to. And you can infuse them more than once, since they are full leaf.


----------



## cmello (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If any of you all are on popsugars sample squad, they have a new sample to request. Get it, girls!


 I tried to request the sample but it doesnt't say you sample has been request etc it takes me to another page to sign up..but i'm already signed up.

how do you do it?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like month after month, the boxes are just ok. Totally not worth $35/month. There has only been one great box so far (Sept) and the rest have been bad. I've either traded or ebay'd the majority of my stuff. What a bummer!


 I really like this box! It's a happy box once you get it!

Even if the customer service agent at RTR was incorrect, I still like it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a huge tea drinker. They are nice teas. The best part is that they use full leaf tea, and the pyramid bags give the tea room to expand, so it makes for a better brew than most people are used to. And you can infuse them more than once, since they are full leaf.


 so you can use each one for more than one cup?

They look wonderful!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

btw..site not sight. (duh!)

it won't let me go back and edit.


----------



## RDolph (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so you can use each one for more than one cup?
> 
> They look wonderful!


 Yup! Follow the instuctions of the tea bag for brewing time, and you should be able to get at least two cups out of each.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Soooo excited about the RTR code! Nail polish, here I come!


 nail polish?  I'm suddenly much more excited about this code!  I've never checked out the RTR site, guess I could do that over the next week while I wait on mine to get here ....      /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If any of you all are on popsugars sample squad, they have a new sample to request. Get it, girls!


 I just went and it's still the sample for the Olay, do you have a link?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> Same thing happened to me. So I just went back to the sight..clicked on the sample. And this pop up window appeared saying.... CONFIRMED Â  Your name has been added to the list of candidates to receive this sample.


 Yeah, I just signed in again and went to the sample section and requested the sample then a pop up said "confirmed". If you tried and aren't sure if it went through go to your account settings and to the right of the screen it will tell you if you've requested any samples.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> I just went and it's still the sample for the Olay, do you have a link?


 http://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


 Thanks, it's still showing the only sample is Olay and I've signed up for that one.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> nail polish? Â I'm suddenly much more excited about this code! Â I've never checked out the RTR site, guess I could do that over the next week while I wait on mine to get here .... Â  Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will only purchase if the RTR code in the box is like a gift card but I really want the orange polish they have featured.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

> Thanks, it's still showing the only sample is Olay and I've signed up for that one.


 Well, the Olay sample was new to me. Sorry for the wrong info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the Olay sample was new to me. Sorry for the wrong info.


 It's totally okay, I just got excited and thought they added something else!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the Olay sample was new to me. Sorry for the wrong info.


 No...thank you for posting. My sample request from the other day didn't go through...so you totally helped me out!

Thanks!


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay I read my shipping notice wrong and I'm SUPER IRRITATED. Why was my box picked up in South San Francisco (15 minutes from me!!!!) and sent to Sacramento?? It departed Sacramento at like 4 this morning. Why on earth would they ship something so ass backwards??


----------



## page5 (Dec 12, 2012)

Without the RTR code this box is worth far less than the $100 promised.

 We have two glass mugs, 10 tea bags, a cleaning cloth, a bar of soap, and a mini emergency kit. Not fun or amazing IMHO.

Does anyone recall the cancellation policy? The above items are not worth $35 to me.


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Without the RTR code this box is worth far less than the $100 promised. We have two glass mugs, 10 tea bags, a cleaning cloth, a bar of soap, and a mini emergency kit. Not fun or amazing IMHO.
> 
> Does anyone recall the cancellation policy? The above items are not worth $35 to me.


 Subscriptions for more than one month (e.g., three-, six-, or 12-month subscriptions) cannot be canceled during the subscription period. Month-to-month subscriptions can be canceled during the subscription period, but only after receipt of the first monthâ€™s box. If you would like to cancel your month-to-month subscription after receiving the first box, then make sure to do so by the first of the month; otherwise you will continue to be billed for the following monthâ€™s box. There are no cancellation fees.

In order to cancel your subscription, simply go to your Account Page and under the "Subscriptions" tab, click "Billing." On the "Billing" page, click "Cancel." You will be prompted to confirm whether or not you want to cancel. Please note, clicking "Cancel" will disable the auto-renewal feature on your account, but will not affect your current order. For example, if you have a three-month subscription, you will still receive all three boxes, but no additional boxes. Also, any referral bonus boxes as noted on your account settings page will be placed on hold after you cancel your account, as you need to have an active subscription in order to receive any of your referral bonus boxes.

Subscriptions for more than one month are prepaid until the month indicated on your account and are nonrefundable. Canceling your subscription by the first of the month indicated on your account will stop any further credit card charges, and your subscription will not convert to a month-to-month subscription. If you have any questions, then please contact us at [email protected].


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. So, maybe I'll get it next week.

After sleeping on it, I'm inclined to wait until I get the box, before deciding what to do next. I think I was really expecting them to give us a really great holiday box this month, and it's underwhelming. Considering this is the first time I'm disappointed with them, I think I should give them another month to make it up to me.

Please keep us updated on the RTR codes and what is successfully purchased with them. I think that one item could make the box a lot better if it is actually useful.

Meganola, I'm sorry the mall shooting has you spooked about malls. I was just at that mall last week, and I know someone who works there and was present when it went down. I am planning on going back sometime this month to use a gift certificate. I'm also going to see the Hobbit premier when it first comes out. I refuse to let it keep me from the things I enjoy in life, you know?


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm going to cancel. I'll reserve judgment until I see the luxury boxes, but it seems like they put all the good stuff in them.


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm really upset, because of a billing issue they were not able to hold a December box for me






I don't know whether to be angry or upset... Either way, I'm completely not happy right now...


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I read my shipping notice wrong and I'm SUPER IRRITATED. Why was my box picked up in South San Francisco (15 minutes from me!!!!) and sent to Sacramento?? It departed Sacramento at like 4 this morning. Why on earth would they ship something so ass backwards??


 Fedex does the same thing to me.  They ship it from Watsonville (3 hours north of me) to Sacramento (6 hours north of me) to City of Industry (3 hours SOUTH of me!).. then it takes several more days to get to Chino (which is half an hour from City of Industry, but still 3 hours south of me), and then finally comes to my city.  It's ridiculous, and it seems to take longer than anyone else's shipping even though the location they ship from is only 3 hours away from me!  Pisses me off, really, because I get my box dead last and when there are coupon options to other websites, the good stuff has usually been selected by everyone else.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2012)

I have checked my shipping info everyday since the 6th and my box has literally sat in Sacramento since that day. Very frustrating.


----------



## AngelinaMomof2 (Dec 12, 2012)

*POPSUGAR DECEMBER SPOILER MESSAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just saw a youtube video on the December Popsugar 2012 box, was posted today. Pretty nice box i have to say im personally only a little disappointed there were no make-up items or clothing fashion items for it being the holidays i think that should have been included but it is nice if you like other stuff. 

Tea Forte samples, Bistro glasses, cute emergency kit in a make-up bag for us ladies, soap bar and chocolate covered peppermint sticks.

Not bad i guess i was hoping for another scarf or a lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy Holidays
Edited to include spoiler.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

Feeling pretty underwhelmed for my first box. But that may or may not change when I receive my box.


----------



## brennn (Dec 12, 2012)

Quote: Feeling pretty underwhelmed for my first box. But that may or may not change when I receive my box.
Same here.  Especially if that RTR code doesn't work as a gift card.  I just liked the balance of fitness, beauty, food, lifestyle, etc items that they seemed to be going with in the last few boxes, &amp; while this covers some of the categories it's just not as well rounded as some of the previous boxes that lured me into signing up.


----------



## cobainrls (Dec 12, 2012)

I can not find the link on youtube. Can you link it by chance?


----------



## brokenship (Dec 12, 2012)

Some people are hoping for a spoiler free box.... you should really hide this and be more considerate.

Edit: That didn't quote AngelinaMomof2 for some reason.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  Especially if that RTR code doesn't work as a gift card.  I just liked the balance of fitness, beauty, food, lifestyle, etc items that they seemed to be going with in the last few boxes, &amp; while this covers some of the categories it's just not as well rounded as some of the previous boxes that lured me into signing up.


 I'm really hoping that RTR code works as a gift card. But it seems that nobody has a definite answer on that yet so I guess we'll see. But I definitely agree, this is not a well-rounded box and that's why I was so excited to sign up... =(


----------



## lindadotcom (Dec 12, 2012)

I finally got a tracking number!  This is my first box, and even though I have read all the spoilers and watched the youtube I am soooooooo excited!  Box is in Sacto.

Can't wait!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm really glad to see RTR is a gift card! So I may be more pleased with my first box than I originally thought =) wish I could get an update on shipping... Haven't seen anything new since it departed Sacramento. I'm excited to hear what's in the luxe boxes too to see if I want to get the next one! =)


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't beleive how much everyone is hating on RTR! I use them any time I have a wedding or any kind of formal event to go to and have been SO happy every time... and this way I end up spending less than I would for something I would probably only wear once anyway, and I get to wear $1000+ dresses and look absolutely amazing! Plus their customer service is honestly the best I've ever delt with...blows PopSugar out of the water


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't beleive how much everyone is hating on RTR! I use them any time I have a wedding or any kind of formal event to go to and have been SO happy every time... and this way I end up spending less than I would for something I would probably only wear once anyway, and I get to wear $1000+ dresses and look absolutely amazing! Plus their customer service is honestly the best I've ever delt with...blows PopSugar out of the water


 Thanks for the feedback - I'm a bit hesitant regarding RTR only because I've never used the service before. I'm glad to hear a good review about their rental system and customer service!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

I just spoke to RTR again. They confirmed (for the 2nd time) that the code can be used for ANYTHING. To purchase accessories...or for a rental....whatever you want. If the website doesn't take the code, they said to leave the items in your bag and call CS and they will manually apply the code.

They can't place the order for you, but they can input the code to make sure it works.

They do have AMAZING customer service and it's a FANTASTIC company!

I am going to place my order later tonight or by tomorrow morning.

I will report back and let you all know how it worked out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the feedback - I'm a bit hesitant regarding RTR only because I've never used the service before. I'm glad to hear a good review about their rental system and customer service!


 They are a truly fantastic company with an AMAZING reputation.

They are are not only LOVED by fashionistas all over the country,

they are touted by FORBES as being one of the best and innovative new companies.

I highly reco them. 

Who knows you may even want to pick up a NYE dress instead of an eyeshadow palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to RTR again. They confirmed (for the 2nd time) that the code can be used for ANYTHING. To purchase accessories...or for a rental....whatever you want. If the website doesn't take the code, they said to leave the items in your bag and call CS and they will manually apply the code.
> 
> ...


 How nice of them!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine's in the city I live in...I'm hoping for a tomorrow delivery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 12, 2012)

how about clothing?


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone have theirs? Any pics yet?


----------



## shammycat (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't beleive how much everyone is hating on RTR! I use them any time I have a wedding or any kind of formal event to go to and have been SO happy every time... and this way I end up spending less than I would for something I would probably only wear once anyway, and I get to wear $1000+ dresses and look absolutely amazing! Plus their customer service is honestly the best I've ever delt with...blows PopSugar out of the water


 Their size selection is really disappointing. It'd be great to see any plus size options on their site.


----------



## LizzieC (Dec 12, 2012)

I didn't get the December box, as I unfortunately signed up too late!  However, I don't think I would have been all that thrilled. 

I'm posting because I was a Rent the Runway campus rep two years ago, so I know a LOT about the company and how it works.  Here are my insights:

1.  The concept is great and Jennifer and Jenny are incredibly nice!   They seemed very sincere when they came to my campus to host a fashion show.

2.  The dresses are in great condition, they won't send you a dress that has noticeable stains or has been damaged.

3.  They do dry clean between rentals, and the one time I rented (I've had friends tell me about their rentals as well) the dress was impeccably clean.

4.  HOWEVER, don't be fooled by the prices that you see.  I was excited about the BB code for $50 off, because I still have $50 credit from when I was a rep.  I choose a $125 dress... and was appalled when I was reminded during checkout that shipping is THIRTY FIVE DOLLARS?!?!?  I live in North Carolina, which is not terribly far from NY either.  The concept is great, but this hidden fee stops me from renting every single time.  I can do a $75 dollar rental... but when that becomes over $100 because of shipping... I'm going to Nordie's.

My advice... just use the GC on beauty products, jewelry, or intimates so you will actually get your money's worth.  Shipping is only $4 for those items.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the December box, as I unfortunately signed up too late!  However, I don't think I would have been all that thrilled.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your insight!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am excited because we can use it to buy things like accessories. I hear they sell Spanx- which I wouldn't normally buy but think I want to try!



> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't beleive how much everyone is hating on RTR! I use them any time I have a wedding or any kind of formal event to go to and have been SO happy every time... and this way I end up spending less than I would for something I would probably only wear once anyway, and I get to wear $1000+ dresses and look absolutely amazing! Plus their customer service is honestly the best I've ever delt with...blows PopSugar out of the water


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the December box, as I unfortunately signed up too late!  However, I don't think I would have been all that thrilled.
> 
> ...


thanks for this information. do you happen to know the shipping for in nyc?


----------



## gingerjenny (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got my box today and i'm really happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizzieC (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks for this information. do you happen to know the shipping for in nyc?


 I don't... and there's a chance it may still be the flat rate of $35.  My advice would be to pick a dress and go through to the checkout phase, and it should say how much shipping will be, before you actually pay.


----------



## yjk98 (Dec 12, 2012)

I still have a $30 Canvaspop code and a $25 Tracie Marty Skin Care Salon code from previous boxes that I don't plan on using.  Would anyone like to trade codes?  I've liked all of the other codes we've received so far.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd love to get another StyleMint code. Feel free to message me if you have one available to trade/sell. I have movie tickets, various gift cards as well as a large trade list available.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 13, 2012)

I havent received my box yet.....and have to say I'm pretty bummed out. I thought it would be safe to check out the forum, since we have spoiler warnings. Unfortunately many people are referring to specific in the box (without using the warning). I personally enjoy receiving my box and having a surprise.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havent received my box yet.....and have to say I'm pretty bummed out. I thought it would be safe to check out the forum, since we have spoiler warnings. Unfortunately many people are referring to specific in the box (without using the warning). I personally enjoy receiving my box and having a surprise.


 Unfortunately spoilers aren't a requirement so many people don't use them :/ I mean people do come to these forums to talk about the box...spoiling out everything would be pretty tedious! BUT, major cred to you for trying to keep this stuff a surprise. I just can't not click spoilers, lol.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havent received my box yet.....and have to say I'm pretty bummed out. I thought it would be safe to check out the forum, since we have spoiler warnings. Unfortunately many people are referring to specific in the box (without using the warning). I personally enjoy receiving my box and having a surprise.


 I'm trying to do the same thing.  At first it was easy because pretty much everyone used those spoiler boxes and the white out section but as the days went on less people were using them as more people received their boxes they were more open with talking about the products.  I haven't looked at any spoilers but I have picked up about three of the items in the box which I'm bummed about but since I haven't seen any photos it's still somewhat of a surprise.  I will just have to stay away from this board until my box comes.  It's hard but I really want to be surprised.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 13, 2012)

I never quite understood why anyone would look at these forums (Birchbox, Glossybox, Ispy, Popsugar, etc) expecting to not see spoilers?  I'm not trying to be rude at all but I don't understand the point of looking at these particular forums if you don't want to see them.  *I'm curious what those of you who are looking on here that DO NOT want spoilers are expecting to see or find out?*  What kind of information are you looking to gain by looking at these threads?  Maybe there should be a thread for each sub that is simply FAQ?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2012)

Personally, I hate the spoiler tags in here -- because if I'm on here during the day, I'm on my phone, and I can't read the whited-out stuff, and I can't highlight and white stuff out or use spoiler boxes. I actually prefer it when there are unwhited spoilers (either in a box or just flat-out displayed in a post like regular text) then I can actually *see* them, and I can't put stuff under a spoiler during the day.


----------



## teegardenbr (Dec 13, 2012)

This seems like a sub I really want to get in on! (Although my boyfriend would disagree strongly. hehe) Does anyone know if they offer any first time discounts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 13, 2012)

Ugh! I want my box already, it says it's due for delivery tomorrow, but I'm hoping for an act of god and it comes today!


----------



## lolitam (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This seems like a sub I really want to get in on! (Although my boyfriend would disagree strongly. hehe) Does anyone know if they offer any first time discounts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There is a $5 off one box for new subscribers but I can't remember what it is...  I think it used to be REFER5 but now it might be REFERFRIEND ?    I know I am super helpful, but I just wanted to let you know that there is indeed some sort of discount available.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone successfully used the $30 off towards the beauty products- I've contacted their CS and still no luck!! Thanks Gals


----------



## rwoody1234 (Dec 13, 2012)

> I never quite understood why anyone would look at these forums (Birchbox, Glossybox, Ispy, Popsugar, etc) expecting to not see spoilers?Â  I'm not trying to be rude at all but I don't understand the point of looking at these particular forums if you don't want to see them.Â  *I'm curious what those of you who are looking on here that DO NOT want spoilers are expecting to see or find out?*Â  What kind of information are you looking to gain by looking at these threads?Â  Maybe there should be a thread for each sub that is simply FAQ?


 i totaly agree! the reason why i come here is the spoilers. when i want to be spoiler free, i do one simple thing, i avoid this website. easy peasy! also i am looking forward to the box, i do not think it is bad, for the value i am happy. and very much looking forward to drinking some holiday egg nog in my new...


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This seems like a sub I really want to get in on! (Although my boyfriend would disagree strongly. hehe) Does anyone know if they offer any first time discounts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


REFERFRIENDS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really glad that I watched the video. Now that I've seen the items a little better, and we've heard that the code can be used for anything, this is making the boxes look a lot less horrible. I still think they dropped the ball, though.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Dec 13, 2012)

also i can not wait for my babycakes rotating donut maker, i was one the fence about getting one but kohl's is just too awesome. soon i will be enjoying donuts with a few of the items from this months box... so excited!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 13, 2012)

So I just got off the phone with CS at RTR and they will not allow us to apply the $30 gift code towards saleable items- only towards rentals- you can rent assessories with it.  This is an utter disappointment- IMO the card is worthless.  If anyone wants my code is totally yours- just PM me .


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got off the phone with CS at RTR and they will not allow us to apply the $30 gift code towards saleable items- only towards rentals- you can rent assessories with it.  This is an utter disappointment- IMO the card is worthless.  If anyone wants my code is totally yours- just PM me .


That is the dumbest thing ever, truly worthless. The idea of renting clothing grosses me out (despite shopping at thrift stores) for some reason. I would have been happier with a box of tampons than that.


----------



## elainecad (Dec 13, 2012)

What a waste. Not going to  use my code. And I am so sick of tea in my boxes. Hopefully I can use the mugs for hot chocolate.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Dec 13, 2012)

> So I just got off the phone with CS at RTR and they will not allow us to apply the $30 gift code towards saleable items- only towards rentals- you can rent assessories with it.Â  This is an utter disappointment- IMO the card is worthless.Â  If anyone wants my code is totally yours- just PM me .Â


 wow that realys sucks! what about what they told the other girl? she talked to cs twice, whats going on here!


----------



## elainecad (Dec 13, 2012)

Can you still use it for cosmetics, etc?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> wow that realys sucks! what about what they told the other girl? she talked to cs twice, whats going on here!


 I did call twice. The second time I spoke to someone named Hanna. I didn't get the name of the first person I spoke with though.

Both of them asked me for the code (which I gave them) and said it should be good for any purchase on the site. Hanna said to call customer service if there was an issue and they would make sure the code works.

I haven't had time to purchase anything yet. But I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havent received my box yet.....and have to say I'm pretty bummed out. I thought it would be safe to check out the forum, since we have spoiler warnings. Unfortunately many people are referring to specific in the box (without using the warning). I personally enjoy receiving my box and having a surprise.


 If you've read all the way into the 20+ pages of posts, my opinion is it's just not reasonable to assume that people are going to "spoiler" alert at this point so far down the line.  If you truly want a surprise, stay off the sites and just wait for your box to arrive.  I could see checking in, to see if there are any shipping issues, etc. but really...once you reach 20+ pages of posts, you're going to have to assume that the cat is out of the bag by then.


----------



## elainecad (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a Stylemint code I am not going to use if anyone wants it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

I would like it!


----------



## elainecad (Dec 13, 2012)

message me, also have a canvas pop I am not going to use.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

Done!


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 13, 2012)

I probably won't use my RTR code to buy or rent anything.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Dec 13, 2012)

Ill take anyones RTR code if they arent using it. I'm going to be placing an order in the next month for a trip to vegas and probably a rental for new years so you'd be my favorite person ever if you regifted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;33


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Dec 13, 2012)

Ill take anyones RTR code if they arent using it. I'm going to be placing an order in the next month for a trip to vegas and probably a rental for new years so you'd be my favorite person ever if you regifted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;33


----------



## Eleda (Dec 13, 2012)

My shipping updated. Its 30 min from me know, but I will only get it on saturday. It's quite the opposite of "smart"post.


----------



## eliz901 (Dec 13, 2012)

I created an account just to say that I would love someone's canvas pop code. I haven't received my December box yet, but my RTR code is absolutely up for grabs. Anyone interested in a trade?


----------



## SanzoHelein (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with everyone. I don't drink tea. I don't use mugs. I won't use RTR. I HATE peppermint. Can I return this thing?


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw the peppermint things at Safeway. The box is tiny, and about $3. They also had peppermint Kahlua though which I need to go back and get. To drink with hot chocolate in the mugs once I receive them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Dec 13, 2012)

from the sound of it, i'm glad i canceled 8 days ago before getting this box


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThey also had peppermint Kahlua though which I need to go back and get. To drink with hot chocolate in the mugs once I receive them.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a big time tea lover and tea snob, so I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThey also had peppermint Kahlua though which I need to go back and get. To drink with hot chocolate in the mugs once I receive them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have to agree. By the time that the boxes start arriving, most people are pretty much spoiled who are on here. I sorta feel the gloves are off by then.



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you've read all the way into the 20+ pages of posts, my opinion is it's just not reasonable to assume that people are going to "spoiler" alert at this point so far down the line.  If you truly want a surprise, stay off the sites and just wait for your box to arrive.  I could see checking in, to see if there are any shipping issues, etc. but really...once you reach 20+ pages of posts, you're going to have to assume that the cat is out of the bag by then.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 13, 2012)

After watching the video, I'm feeling a bit better about the box! I'll be disappointed though if the RTR code is only for rentals... because I won't be using that. Possibly something else to sell or give away at work! My tracking STILL hasn't updated since it departed Sacramento... and it doesn't show a delivery date. Only the date it shipped. Hoping it just randomly shows up soon! (Today would be great! lol)


----------



## Sunflowerr (Dec 13, 2012)

i still have thee canvas pop code, if you still want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowerr (Dec 13, 2012)

okay i have a weird question, ?

how much does thee december box weigh?

because mine says it weighs 5.1 lbs is that right ? just making sure.        /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

â™¥


----------



## AliMo (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havent received my box yet.....and have to say I'm pretty bummed out. I thought it would be safe to check out the forum, since we have spoiler warnings. Unfortunately many people are referring to specific in the box (without using the warning). I personally enjoy receiving my box and having a surprise.


I feel for you. I totally understand, because I did that for September, October and half of November. Half for November because I gave in at some point and I spotted half of the box on a picture and I was like ohh well I give up! Before this month, it was safer the first few days that the boxes came in but then after more people got boxes we all kinda just silently agreed to give up. This month that silent agreement kind of got lifted earlier.

I think people look at the forum even though they want to be spoiler free so that they can see the shipment time of boxes and also people's reactions. Also smartpost is so odd that it is fun to vent and show the ridiculous paths it has gone on before hitting our homes. At least that's why I was spoiler free but checking the forums. Plus it was an instant group of people who understood the excitement, whereas family and friends might look at me like I was crazy.

However, knowing spoilers is fun too! I still don't know if I like spoilers or surprise...both have been good.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay i have a weird question, ?
> 
> ...


 Wow 5.1?! Mine says it's 3.3 lbs...


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

I know some of you are looking for the CanvasPop code and I'd be willing to trade since I don't think I'm going to use mine. If anyone is interested please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you've read all the way into the 20+ pages of posts, my opinion is it's just not reasonable to assume that people are going to "spoiler" alert at this point so far down the line.  If you truly want a surprise, stay off the sites and just wait for your box to arrive.  I could see checking in, to see if there are any shipping issues, etc. but really...once you reach 20+ pages of posts, you're going to have to assume that the cat is out of the bag by then.


 I just want to say that this past month this forum has blown up with new posters, wheras previous months it was usually the same (much smaller) group (which I'm fairly certain wldflowur was part of), chatting and speculating over what might be in the box, getting excited for it together, and then once they came collectively witching how it wasn't as good as September's, but I think that until this month we were all fairly respective of spoiler alerts at least until most people had gotten their boxes, which was SO not the case this month. I'm definitely all for being spoiled, but just because googling "popsugar spoiler" takes you to this page doesn't mean that's what it's here for.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 13, 2012)

I find I am less likely to be disappointed and like my boxes if I know ahead of time!



> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel for you. I totally understand, because I did that for September, October and half of November. Half for November because I gave in at some point and I spotted half of the box on a picture and I was like ohh well I give up! Before this month, it was safer the first few days that the boxes came in but then after more people got boxes we all kinda just silently agreed to give up. This month that silent agreement kind of got lifted earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 13, 2012)

OMG my box just took a detour to Pennsylvania.... on what planet is that on the way from NJ to Manhattan?!?!?! Haha this is the first time SmartPost has screwed me, it's usually been pretty consistant despite how slow it is... now I feel everyone's pain!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

SlowPost is the WORST!  They kill me.  And yet, soooooo many subs use them


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery. After taking a lengthy detour in Reno, it was delivered to my post office and processed fairly quickly. I didn't think I'd get it until Saturday.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Dec 13, 2012)

I cancelled my subscription. As much as I'll appreciate the stuff in the box, I can't believe that RTR code is useless. I also hate slow subscriptions, and FedEx transferred my package to USPS instead of just delivering it. I guess I still have goodies co. to look forward to but I was really hoping for some party makeup or something glittery this month.


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like my box should arrive tomorrow maybe


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 13, 2012)

And no act of god, so my box will probably be here tomorrow. And I'm cancelling now.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

Got my box today! Debating whether I should rush and use everything like NOW... as in NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW or wrap it and put under the Xmas tree


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 13, 2012)

just canceled. I just can't justify the $35 a month anymore. Sadly, this sad box will be my last box.


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 13, 2012)

Luckily I got 6 free month thru referrals but When it runs out I don't think I would pay for this box anymore it's kinda high and I rather get smaller beauty subs! May e try to keep spreading referrals ladies!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2012)

> I created an account just to say that I would love someone's canvas pop code. I haven't received my December box yet, but my RTR code is absolutely up for grabs. Anyone interested in a trade?


 I have two canvas pop codes if you want them for your RTR code.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

So I have been thinking a lot lately about Tinkerbell Cosmetic Kits as they probably half the reason makeup kits (I am looking at you Benefit Cabana Glama) make me giddy as a grown-up. Did a little hunt and found this video.  Prepare yourself to die of cuteness:


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have been thinking a lot lately about Tinkerbell Cosmetic Kits as they probably half the reason makeup kits (I am looking at you Benefit Cabana Glama) make me giddy as a grown-up. Did a little hunt and found this video.  Prepare yourself to die of cuteness:


 I couldn't help it and kept looking at that peacefully sleeping cat in the back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2012)

I know!!! That kitty is happypants! I want you to know that I am playing with a new kit as her video plays in the background.  Life has come full circle.  Also, I am totally going to go buy the kit so I can get her look.

No, I am actually not, but darn it IS tempting!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just want to say that this past month this forum has blown up with new posters, wheras previous months it was usually the same (much smaller) group (which I'm fairly certain wldflowur was part of), chatting and speculating over what might be in the box, getting excited for it together, and then once they came collectively witching how it wasn't as good as September's, but I think that until this month we were all fairly respective of spoiler alerts at least until most people had gotten their boxes, which was SO not the case this month. I'm definitely all for being spoiled, but just because googling "popsugar spoiler" takes you to this page doesn't mean that's what it's here for.


 Well I'm of the opinion that if you go looking for trouble you'll find it.  I guess if folks are upset that they "found out" what was in the box after reading 20+ pages of posts then maybe there could be a harder push for comments to contain spoiler warnings, but I still think if you're reading that far into the posts...you're asking to find out, at-least some of the content.  I think it's probably a good idea to assume if you go any social site, no matter how many people contribute to it, that you'll probably end up finding out what's in the box.  

Last month I got the Pop Sugar November box reveal email BEFORE I even got my box, there it was sitting in my inbox and no real way to avoid at-least glancing at it.  So, it really doesn't make sense for me to get all upset over finding out before getting my box.  I also live on the east coast, so I'm one of the last people to get the box, which is why I'm not bothered by those who don't post spoiler warnings.  Luckily I'm one of the first to get the Ispy bag, but they dangle spoiler carrots, where PS does not.

That being said, I really would like to be surprised by the lux box.  I might not be able to stop myself from seeking out spoilers, but I do kind of want some surprise in it.  If I find out because I came on and read posts on the MUT, I wouldn't be mad at people for not posting warnings.  It's my own fault for going looking around in the first place.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find I am less likely to be disappointed and like my boxes if I know ahead of time!


 I agree, I also plan how I'll gift or use the items.  Knowing doesn't necessarily take away from the "wow" factor and fun I get from unboxing.  But I could see how some truly want the surprise factor.  I still think if you're that wrapped up in wanted a surprise/no knowing, should probably take caution and avoid all discussion boards and social media around the box.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 13, 2012)

Allright, I got my box!  I am going to try the code item later and will report back!


----------



## Sunflowerr (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow 5.1?! Mine says it's 3.3 lbs...


 



yeaa, and i know i didnt order the luxury box forsuree!!! so im confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 13, 2012)

> Allright, I got my box! Â I am going to try the code item later and will report back!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You got a pink kit! I love it! That's the color I'm hoping for! =) just saw my box arrived in Lenexa... Which I'm guessing means I won't get it til Saturday or Monday. Boo. =P


----------



## brokenship (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG my box just took a detour to Pennsylvania.... on what planet is that on the way from NJ to Manhattan?!?!?! Haha this is the first time SmartPost has screwed me, it's usually been pretty consistant despite how slow it is... now I feel everyone's pain!!!


 Mine went from New Mexico up to Kansas when it's supposed to be coming down to Texas.... I honestly don't understand their shipping!


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SanzoHelein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with everyone. I don't drink tea. I don't use mugs. I won't use RTR. I HATE peppermint. Can I return this thing?


 I will buy your box off of you if you're not interested!!!!  PS totally screwed me over this month and I can't seem to pin anybody down to give me a non-cookie-cutter response.


----------



## page5 (Dec 13, 2012)

Got my box today even though the shipping hasn't updated.

The RTR card specifically states "$30 off your next rental". I am doubtful they will allow us to use it toward a purchase when it clearly states "rental".


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 13, 2012)

I would be totally interested in buying someones December box off of them if they do not want it.  You can e-mail me at (Email deleted per Terms of Service.) if you are interested!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will buy your box off of you if you're not interested!!!!  PS totally screwed me over this month and I can't seem to pin anybody down to give me a non-cookie-cutter response.


 What was the problem?


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just want to say that this past month this forum has blown up with new posters, wheras previous months it was usually the same (much smaller) group (which I'm fairly certain wldflowur was part of), chatting and speculating over what might be in the box, getting excited for it together, and then once they came collectively witching how it wasn't as good as September's, but I think that until this month we were all fairly respective of spoiler alerts at least until most people had gotten their boxes, which was SO not the case this month. I'm definitely all for being spoiled, but just because googling "popsugar spoiler" takes you to this page doesn't mean that's what it's here for.


 I think you're a little confused by the fact that MakeupTalk is a COMMUNITY, then. It's free to join and ANYONE is allowed. So regardless of anyone's reasoning for joining, they are allowed to do so and the point of these forums and threads is to talk and to speculate about the boxes we are receiving. I understand if you want everything to be a surprise, but at that point you shouldn't log into the thread. Understandably so, people started slipping with spoilers around page 14 or 15 or so, I believe, but this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box. The rest of the community shouldn't have to wait until you get your box to stop white-ing stuff out or adding a spoiler tag. Spoilers are posted out of courtesy, so being mean about them not being posted isn't going to make anyone want to use them that isn't doing so. Until it's a rule here on MuT, not necessarily everyone is going to follow and maintain that simple courtesy to others. Being mean (on either side) isn't going to improve the situation. You can simply ask others to use spoilers in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the problem?


 There was a billing snafu on their end and by the time it got worked out and fixed they had released my December box to someone else.  They admitted fault but for some reason I can't pin anyone down to rectify the situation.  So at this point in time I'm willing to buy the box off of someone else.


----------



## Casey Ann (Dec 13, 2012)

This was my second box (first one was sept) and although I wasn't thrilled at first, I will use everything in the box. I am getting the luxury box and am extremely excited about that.  I am praying it is worth the $100 price tag! I won't use the RTR code though, if anyone has the stylemint code from last month I would happily exchange my RTR code.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay i have a weird question, ?
> 
> ...


mine is just over 3 lbs


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 13, 2012)

mine was out for delivery today but the post office decided not to deliver it. ihope they dont make this one sit at the post office for a week for no reason like they did with my last box


----------



## AliMo (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My previous boxes had the weight change when it transferred from FedEx to USPS. Maybe that's what happened here. I think perhaps they re-weigh it or something and it's not accurate.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 13, 2012)

Dec 13, 2012 3:26 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
PHOENIX, AZ
 
woohoo!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 13, 2012)

I tried to place an order on RTR for make-up and the code says:

"No products in your cart are eligible for this discount"

Then I added a dress rental and the code applied no problem.  So this code is ONLY for RENTALS.  Lame!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine was out for delivery today but the post office decided not to deliver it. ihope they dont make this one sit at the post office for a week for no reason like they did with my last box


 Could you maybe go to the PO &amp; ask for it? I know it's like finding a needle in a haystack, but they let me do that once.


----------



## Marshie (Dec 13, 2012)

OMG mine too!

Dec 13, 2012 2:36 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
PHOENIX, AZ


> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dec 13, 2012 3:26 PM
> Arrived at FedEx location
> ...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you maybe go to the PO &amp; ask for it? I know it's like finding a needle in a haystack, but they let me do that once.


well last time i asked for like 4 redeliverys which never happened, i got very mad and called the 1800 number for usps. they assured me it was out for delivery even though both the mail man and the truck mail man came. So i kinda gave them some strong words and when i got to the post office someone was waiting for me assuring me it was indeed out for delivery. i kinda lost my mind and went nuts on them, and then they found it 5 mins later in the back!!! It is such a hassle! i do not have this issue with any other subscrtiption. I know that if i go down there they will just give me the run around.






They are supposed to only scan a package if it really out, if they are scanning it it means it is in their hands and they put it back on the shelf. which is crazy right? It also then makes it hard for them to go in the back and look because according to all scans its out. =


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're a little confused by the fact that MakeupTalk is a COMMUNITY, then. It's free to join and ANYONE is allowed. So regardless of anyone's reasoning for joining, they are allowed to do so and the point of these forums and threads is to talk and to speculate about the boxes we are receiving. I understand if you want everything to be a surprise, but at that point you shouldn't log into the thread. Understandably so, people started slipping with spoilers around page 14 or 15 or so, I believe, but this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box. The rest of the community shouldn't have to wait until you get your box to stop white-ing stuff out or adding a spoiler tag. Spoilers are posted out of courtesy, so being mean about them not being posted isn't going to make anyone want to use them that isn't doing so. Until it's a rule here on MuT, not necessarily everyone is going to follow and maintain that simple courtesy to others. Being mean (on either side) isn't going to improve the situation. You can simply ask others to use spoilers in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree with this--and honestly,even though I do spoilers myself the spoilers can be a pain in the butt if you want to dig around for previous months of a sub to see what the boxes look like. I joined PS recently and it took a while to click on spoiler after spoiler link in MUT for some box from September that was "spoiled" months ago.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 13, 2012)

So... I have my box and it's a big fail and not at all worth what I paid for it. The mini-emergency kit is brown. _Brown*, *_people.  I don't like the way the soap smells and while the mugs/tea/candy will get used, they are not at all what I expected in my Must Have box. In fact, this box seems more suited to my mother, who is in her 60s. Super disappointing. Thanks, PopSugar.


----------



## navywife1107 (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if you will be able to use a coupon code and the "Gift Card" from our boxes for Rent The Runway?


----------



## xheidi (Dec 13, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want their canvas code or rtr code, let me know by pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (Dec 13, 2012)

My shipping info says 3.3 lbs.  I have not received the box yet.


----------



## reet (Dec 13, 2012)

So I had posted earlier that I was somewhat disappointed in the contents of this box, and I still think some of the items aren't super exciting, but overall, since receiving the box today, I am pleased. I think I got a bunch of stuff I wouldn't normally purchase for myself, like luxury soap, and the mugs and tea are high quality. The peppermint chocolate is only alright, nothing too special, and I think the code is worthless to me if I am limited to rentals. I saw a sparkly dress perfect for new years eve, but of course, the dates are all booked. I'm impressed with the mugs, and to me, they make my box worth the price. I just re-subscribed to get the Feb box, but put my name on the Jan waitlist, so now I'm excited for that! My box actually came a day early, but I think because I am in CA and the box came from Gilroy, CA or somewhere. It was dumb that Fedex sent it from South SF to Watsonville to Sac, and back down to the East Bay where I am.

I hope I get a Jan box! And I can't wait to see what you guys get in your Luxe boxes!!


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My previous boxes had the weight change when it transferred from FedEx to USPS. Maybe that's what happened here. I think perhaps they re-weigh it or something and it's not accurate.


  
 
 
Shipment Facts
Hide
Tracking number 61297642161120806968 Reference SPI25367660-1-G Dimensions 14x14x14 in. Purchase order number 1576 Packaging Package 
Service FedEx SmartPost Weight 8.2 lbs Total pieces 1 Invoice number SPI25367660-1-G 
 Yes, I agree, look at my box weight according to Fedex SmartPost! It said 8.2 lbs, but I received the same box as everyone else has gotten.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I had posted earlier that I was somewhat disappointed in the contents of this box, and I still think some of the items aren't super exciting, but overall, since receiving the box today, I am pleased. I think I got a bunch of stuff I wouldn't normally purchase for myself, like luxury soap, and the mugs and tea are high quality. The peppermint chocolate is only alright, nothing too special, and I think the code is worthless to me if I am limited to rentals. I saw a sparkly dress perfect for new years eve, but of course, the dates are all booked. I'm impressed with the mugs, and to me, they make my box worth the price. I just re-subscribed to get the Feb box, but put my name on the Jan waitlist, so now I'm excited for that! My box actually came a day early, but I think because I am in CA and the box came from Gilroy, CA or somewhere. It was dumb that Fedex sent it from South SF to Watsonville to Sac, and back down to the East Bay where I am.
> 
> I hope I get a Jan box! And I can't wait to see what you guys get in your Luxe boxes!!


 I SO agree with you! I liked my box a zillion times better when I got it. I wouldn't necessarily purchase all the stuff for myself either, but if I got it as a gift I would be happy and actually use it! Which is why I am re-gifting a few of the items. LOL.

I really like PS. And if this is a so-called "bad box" for them...then I am THRILLED. Can't wait to see what a great box is!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mommof2Teens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cdelpercio (Dec 13, 2012)

i don't want my rtr code if anyone would be willing to trade for a stylemint code? pm me!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... I have my box and it's a big fail and not at all worth what I paid for it. The mini-emergency kit is brown. _Brown*, *_people.  I don't like the way the soap smells and while the mugs/tea/candy will get used, they are not at all what I expected in my Must Have box. In fact, this box seems more suited to my mother, who is in her 60s. Super disappointing. Thanks, PopSugar.


 Yep, unfortunately I agree completely. I'm gifting everything to my fifty-something parents. I will almost certainly cry if the luxury box is of the same quality. I don't want to sound so whiny but I'm not having a what some might call bountiful Christmas and I feel like I got almost like a bait and switch with the previous boxes and this one. These boxes are/were my only gifts and the only reason I could afford them was because I budgeted to the extreme. I feel screwed over and I know it sounds dramatic but I was really looking forward to getting something fun since I'm having a really bad month.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 13, 2012)

Forgot to add on my previous post, my RTR code is up for grabs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brennn (Dec 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yep, unfortunately I agree completely. I'm gifting everything to my fifty-something parents. I will almost certainly cry if the luxury box is of the same quality. I don't want to sound so whiny but I'm not having a what some might call bountiful Christmas and I feel like I got almost like a bait and switch with the previous boxes and this one. These boxes are/were my only gifts and the only reason I could afford them was because I budgeted to the extreme. I feel screwed over and I know it sounds dramatic but I was really looking forward to getting something fun since I'm having a really bad month. 
I'd have to say I agree with you on the bait 'n switch.  I signed up because I had seen all the earlier boxes and rationalized it by thinking even if I didn't like a particular item from the months I had seen, I could always easily think of a friend or family member who would.  This December box is my first one and I can't think of anyone who would like the items, myself, my friends or even my fifty something parents either.  I was just so underwhelmed when I opened the box.  I cancelled immediately. I've quickly realized this is not the service for me.

 

My giant pet peeve...I can't stand when something is called a "gift card" or a "reward" when it clearly isn't.  I didn't pay for this box to get a coupon (which is what it is. a coupon.) to another business where I have to make another purchase out of pocket. Especially if I have to spend a certain amount of money to apply said coupon. As another poster here mentioned, the shipping cost to rent a dress is more than the discount we've been given.  Coupons &amp; discounts are great &amp; save me (and all of us) loads on money on purchases I/we want to make. Just be honest with what they are.  This coupon for a dress rental inherently has zero value to me; negative value if I actually use it.  I'd have to spend -at least- over double the cost of the box to rent a dress, ship it to me &amp; at the end of the day, I have to send it back. [Not a dis on the RTR service, but the inclusion of this discount as an item I paid for].  

.  

If the issue is sorted that this can be applied as a gift card on purchases, then I've spoken too soon (&amp; you can all shame me for it), but it's not looking promising at the moment.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 14, 2012)

> I'd have to say I agree with you on the bait 'n switch. Â I signed up because I had seen all the earlier boxes and rationalized it by thinking even if I didn't like a particular item from the months I had seen, I could always easily think of a friend or family member who would. Â This December box is my first one and I can't think of anyone who would like the items, myself, my friends or even my fifty something parents either. Â I was just so underwhelmed when I opened the box. Â I cancelled immediately. I've quickly realized this is not the service for me. Â  My giant pet peeve...I can't stand when something is called a "gift card" or a "reward" when it clearly isn't. Â I didn't pay for this box to get a coupon (which is what it is. a coupon.) to another business where I have to make another purchase out of pocket. Especially if I have to spend a certain amount of money to apply said coupon. As another poster here mentioned, the shipping cost to rent a dress is more than the discount we've been given. Â Coupons &amp; discounts are great &amp; save me (and all of us) loads on money on purchases I/we want to make. Just be honest with what they are. Â This coupon for a dress rental inherently has zero value to me; negative value if I actually use it. Â I'd have to spend -at least- over double the cost of the box to rent a dress, ship it to me &amp; at the end of the day, I have to send it back. [Not a dis on the RTR service, but the inclusion of this discount as an item I paid for]. Â  . Â  If the issue is sorted that this can be applied as a gift card on purchases, then I've spoken too soon (&amp; you can all shame me for it), but it's not looking promising at the moment.Â


 I completely agree re: the RTR coupon code. It's completely worthless to me as well and when doing the math, has no great value that would even make me consider using it (especially because the idea of renting anything like clothes is not something I would ever do). Furthermore, it's a coupon and nothing more. To add it to the value of the box or refer to it as a gift card is deceptive and is bound to make more than a few subscribers angry. I'm hoping the luxury box will be better since that money is already long gone but I'm also canceling. As you said, I don't think this is the service for me and with this box, that has been made all too clear.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 14, 2012)

This Rent the Runway company is EVERYWHERE right now! They are doing a great job marketing themselves. Birchbox, popsugar and I just saw that they have a free $25 giftcard on the WRAPP app. I personally am not a fan and probably won't be using my code. I got really excited when i saw that we would be able to use it on makeup and accessories and then got really bummed to see it was not the case.

Anyway it really sucks that popsugar decided to count this lame useless $30 card as part of the $100 vaule when clearly is is worthless since they are giving them out free everywhere. *sigh*


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 14, 2012)

And $30 shipping?!? I spend $30 on my dresses instore and i keep them in my closest forever! lol. But really though I have no where to go that i need a $1000 dress and even if i did i bet i could pull the look off at a much cheaper price...

I just wanted some nail polish with my code! LOL. I have an addiction.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 14, 2012)

Re: spoiler discussion. I personally find it helpful to see the spoiler before I get my box. I am actually still "surprised" when I see the items being revealed. This month I had the exact same reaction as back in July...anyway, I also helps to find out regarding this RTR code, that it is not working, I'll have 3 and wonder if I'll be able to combine them...so I can "rent" something for say "irony" $20 and pay like $70 for shipping and then spend time returning...yeah, unless we can use them to buy stuff, I am really not feeling these coupons.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 14, 2012)

You changed your name!



> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're a little confused by the fact that MakeupTalk is a COMMUNITY, then. It's free to join and ANYONE is allowed. So regardless of anyone's reasoning for joining, they are allowed to do so and the point of these forums and threads is to talk and to speculate about the boxes we are receiving. I understand if you want everything to be a surprise, but at that point you shouldn't log into the thread. Understandably so, people started slipping with spoilers around page 14 or 15 or so, I believe, but this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box. The rest of the community shouldn't have to wait until you get your box to stop white-ing stuff out or adding a spoiler tag. Spoilers are posted out of courtesy, so being mean about them not being posted isn't going to make anyone want to use them that isn't doing so. Until it's a rule here on MuT, not necessarily everyone is going to follow and maintain that simple courtesy to others. Being mean (on either side) isn't going to improve the situation. You can simply ask others to use spoilers in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coldrose (Dec 14, 2012)

oh man, i was excited when the one poster said the rtr code could be used to buy stuff. I already picked out the stila lip glosses! When my box gets here, i'm still going to call them and try though.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *coldrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man, i was excited when the one poster said the rtr code could be used to buy stuff. I already picked out the stila lip glosses! When my box gets here, i'm still going to call them and try though.


Same here.  There have only been a few reports on either side of the issue, so I'm going to try anyway.  If it doesn't work for me personally I'll be writing PopSugar a very stern email about how they value the contents of their boxes, because I completely agree they couldn't count that $30 as part of the overall value.


----------



## Mommof2Teens (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could this possibly be for the Luxury Box? Even the dimensions seem bigger.


 Nope, my luxury box has different dimension and a different weight as well. So strange!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindadotcom (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried to place an order on RTR for make-up and the code says:

"No products in your cart are eligible for this discount"

Then I added a dress rental and the code applied no problem.  So this code is ONLY for RENTALS.  Lame!


----------



## Jules712 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm with a lot of you ladies on here and definitely feel I got the bait 'n switch.  Seeing unboxing videos on YouTube from months prior to November, I was super excited to be a part of this service.  The things they're including are not at all what I expected.  I wrote PopSugar a very lengthy email last month with my thoughts on the November box (and will be doing the same for December).  I was especially upset about the bracelet not fitting last month.  They did rectify the situation for me and I was happy about that and looking forward to my December box.  I think I got my expectations a little high since this was a holiday box.

For those that got the luxury box, I am still holding out hope for you.

I'm giving this service one more month and if it's terrible, I'm going to cancel immediately.

I completely agree with the poster that was talking about these gift certificates we're getting that are supposed to be like some prize.  If I can't use the RTR code on a purchase, it's completely useless to me.  I mean I got $25 just for signing up on their site.  It's a joke.  Last month the Canvas Pop promo was a joke, especially with the high shipping.  I still got something, but it's not really a gift when I'm shelling out more money to redeem it, you know?


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have to say I am really disappointed too. I had already cancelled the box before I saw spoilers, since my finances are going to look different next year. 

After getting the same kind of gift card in my birchbox this month as well (where birchbox is 1/3 of the price) I am really disappointed with the RTR gift card. Plus, they don't have any dresses over size 16. There are plenty of designers out there that are now making plus size dresses. 

I was really excited about getting this month's box, but now I have already deleted my shipping notice and don't care when it arrives.


----------



## ginginginger (Dec 14, 2012)

I, too, am quite disappointed with the box. I put too much hope in the December box... assuming that they were going to have extra goodies or something. BUT I can't get myself to cancel my subscription because I'm hoping they'll redeem themselves on the January bag. Since it's a new year, I hope they'll have a lot of "fresh" start goodies such as organizational stuff like planners or organizers! I love those.. and I would love to see them in the January box. I'm torn!

Btw, I have a canvas pop and RTR code that I am willing to trade for a stylemint code!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2012)

Out of curiosity, will RTR combine a bunch of dresses in one rental with one shipping fee? BC then I could see it being worth it, if you had a friend getting married and a bunch of people rented dresses together on one account, or you rented a few for the wedding weekend, etc. 

I wonder if a plus-size-only dress rental company would make a lot of money--a lot of the plus size women I know hate shopping around, trying to find the right clothes for special events and stores don't really cater to them enough. Wish I had the time and money to start a business like that.


----------



## cmello (Dec 14, 2012)

my gf who uses RTR all the time told me that normally the dresses she orders are over $100-$150 so there is no shipping charge, She thinks only under $100 is where they charge the huge shipping charge!!!  This is unfortunate because I don't plan on renting a used dress for over the $75 price, oh well. I'm still overall happy with the box not overjoyed but since i have the flu this week the teas and mugs are coming into good use. Also I plan on gifting the minimergency kit for my secret santa at work.  Now where is my damn luxury box!!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe they slacked on this box because they had such a surge of demand starting in Sept?  If they're sold out two months in advance, there's no need to really make subscribers as happy.... if you unsub, there is someone waiting to take your place.  Unlike BB, these aren't free samples provided by companies (though I'm sure they are sold to PopSugar at a ridiculously low wholesale rate), so you get a much higher profit margin sending $100 value boxes over $150, and you'll still have the same number of subscribers.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 14, 2012)

Woohoo - I got my box today. I'm with a lot of you: I'm somewhat disappointed. It could've been a lot better! But now that I have my box, it's okay. I'll definitely use it all. Except for the RTR thing.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 14, 2012)

I've just emailed PopSugar to clarify the RTR issue. I'll let you know what they say. If they actually get back to me, since I'm also writing about how disappointed I am in this box.


----------



## page5 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jules712* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with a lot of you ladies on here and definitely feel I got the bait 'n switch.  Seeing unboxing videos on YouTube from months prior to November, I was super excited to be a part of this service.  The things they're including are not at all what I expected.  I wrote PopSugar a very lengthy email last month with my thoughts on the November box (and will be doing the same for December).  I was especially upset about the bracelet not fitting last month.  They did rectify the situation for me and I was happy about that and looking forward to my December box.  I think I got my expectations a little high since this was a holiday box.
> 
> ...


 How did they rectify the bracelet that didn't fit for you? 

I wrote them an email about the same problem and they told me "thanks for the feedback and to try and stretch the bracelet because leather will stretch". 

I am not impressed with their CS.

And, I am not impressed with the December box and the coupon they are masquerading as a gift card.


----------



## shammycat (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, will RTR combine a bunch of dresses in one rental with one shipping fee? BC then I could see it being worth it, if you had a friend getting married and a bunch of people rented dresses together on one account, or you rented a few for the wedding weekend, etc.
> 
> I wonder if a plus-size-only dress rental company would make a lot of money--a lot of the plus size women I know hate shopping around, trying to find the right clothes for special events and stores don't really cater to them enough. Wish I had the time and money to start a business like that.


 I know I'd rent from a plus-size dress rental company. There's so many wonderful 500+ dollar gowns in Nordstroms/Bloomingdales that I'd love to wear for an evening but can't justify purchasing outright.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone have an actual email address for their customer service? I submitted something through the form and checked the box to be sent a copy of it, which I've not received. So I wonder if it actually went through.


----------



## uzbekgirlie75 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to trade my RTR code for a canvaspop discount. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Sweetchica (Dec 14, 2012)

At least you have an estimated arrival date... Mine says N/A I'm assuming I will get Monday fingers crossed


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 14, 2012)

I am n/a too, though I think it will be Monday or Tuesday


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 14, 2012)

Also, had the RTR code been for more than just rentals, I would have totally made this box for me, even though there is no fitness stuff.
As for the spoiler thing, I am one who wants spoilers as they make me enjoy both the box and the waiting process.  That said, I totally use the spoiler tags because I respect those who do not want to be spoilers. Though if seeing spoilers would ruin my experience, I would stop checking the minute someone posts that they got their tracking number.


----------



## Jules712 (Dec 14, 2012)

> They tried to tell me the same thing about it stretching and I told them that it was off about 2 inches. They finally fixed it by sending me some extra goodies from prior months boxes. I also ended up getting rings to fix the bracelet at Michael's so it all worked out. I wrote them an email about the same problem and they told me "thanks for the feedback and to try and stretch the bracelet because leather will stretch".Â  I am not impressed with their CS. And, I am not impressed with the December box and the coupon they are masquerading as a gift card.Â





> How did they rectify the bracelet that didn't fit for you?Â  They tried to tell me the same thing about it stretching and I told them that it was off about 2 inches. They finally fixed it by sending me some extra goodies from prior months boxes. I also ended up getting rings to fix the bracelet at Michael's so it all worked out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Dec 14, 2012)

if anyone wants more, you can get those mugs and the teaforte stuff at tj maxx for pretty cheap. that's where i always get mine


----------



## javagirl87 (Dec 14, 2012)

also if anyone wants more RTR, wrapp.com has free $25 gift cards, and my birchbox just came with a $50 one


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone wants more, you can get those mugs and the teaforte stuff at tj maxx for pretty cheap. that's where i always get mine


 Oooh details on Tea Forte plx? How much is it?


----------



## alliekers (Dec 14, 2012)

I received my box yesterday and I am OK with it, however I am the least excited about this one than my previous boxes (started subbing in September so it's all been a bit downhill from there). I always end up using some of the items from the boxes as gifts, so here's where I stand:

Mugs - I am keeping for myself. I like the idea and wouldn't by them for myself
Tea - Keeping for myself. I am a tea drinker so I'll use these
Soap - Giving away. The scent was too strong and, how do I say this delicately: old-fashioned. I'll give this to my aunt. I would have preferred one of the Fresh soaps, they're the same retail price and chicer and better smelling.
GoSwipe - Keeping for myself. I am a bit annoyed that they consider this an actual item under the "Must Have Tech" umbrella and not an extra. The value is so minimal that it should have been considered an extra.
RTW Coupon - Likely won't use. You can get a $50 credit just by newly joining their site, so this is not a good deal.
Candycanes - Giving away. Will add to various gifts. Again, annoyed that this was considered "Must Have Food" versus an extra since the value is so low.

Anyone else annoyed by the lack of "extras" in this box? Every other month has had "extras".


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 14, 2012)

My boyfriend ordered a game on Amazon Prime this week that shipped Smart Post and it's already here.




My tracking still says it made it to the Phoenix FedEx location.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2012)

My box arrives tomorrow.  Even thought I've already read the spoilers and know what's in it, I'm still excited.  Even MORE excited about the Lux box that's on it's way.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're a little confused by the fact that MakeupTalk is a COMMUNITY, then. It's free to join and ANYONE is allowed. So regardless of anyone's reasoning for joining, they are allowed to do so and the point of these forums and threads is to talk and to speculate about the boxes we are receiving. I understand if you want everything to be a surprise, but at that point you shouldn't log into the thread. Understandably so, people started slipping with spoilers around page 14 or 15 or so, I believe, but this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box. The rest of the community shouldn't have to wait until you get your box to stop white-ing stuff out or adding a spoiler tag. Spoilers are posted out of courtesy, so being mean about them not being posted isn't going to make anyone want to use them that isn't doing so. Until it's a rule here on MuT, not necessarily everyone is going to follow and maintain that simple courtesy to others. Being mean (on either side) isn't going to improve the situation. You can simply ask others to use spoilers in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha, I'm not sure who you think was being "mean" but I can assure you I wasn't confused until I read your post. You say it's a community, where "ANYONE" is allowed, but then you go on to say that some people shouldn't be here. It is indeed a community where _anyone_ is allowed, which is why it's nice to respect that some people don't want to be spoiled the second the first box shows up on instagram (which is literally what happened - I posted the first link, with a spoiler alert, and by the next post people were already talking openly about what was in it). You said yourself that using spoiler alerts is a courtesy... I'm not sure how asking people to be courteous is mean.


----------



## tigerlily041 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got my box and one of the mugs was cracked. So upsetting!


----------



## Jesipae (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm not sure who you think was being "mean" but I can assure you I wasn't confused until I read your post. You say it's a community, where "ANYONE" is allowed, but then you go on to say that some people shouldn't be here. It is indeed a community where _anyone_ is allowed, which is why it's nice to respect that some people don't want to be spoiled the second the first box shows up on instagram (which is literally what happened - I posted the first link, with a spoiler alert, and by the next post people were already talking openly about what was in it). You said yourself that using spoiler alerts is a courtesy... I'm not sure how asking people to be courteous is mean.


 there were some that were upset that some ppl didn't use spoilers.  i think spoilers are good to use, and i think many people were trying to use them, or didn't realize what was happening. with the quote system, who you quote something with a spoiler, it doesn't automatically hide it, and with whited out words, it shows up on the blue background when they are quoted. i think some people log on without reading everything and without realizing some people are going spoiler free. and with others, i'm guessing there were unintentional tech difficulties. so i just agree that if you are spoiler free you can't really be upset when i don't think anyone was purposely trying to "spoil"


----------



## Eleda (Dec 14, 2012)

"Check out POPSUGAR'S monthly subscription. The team's editors curate a box filled with their favorites in fashion, beauty, home, and fitness â€” delivered right to your door. With the code *INSIDER*, get your first month of a six-month subscription free!" brings down to almost $26 per box, good deal, me thinks, hope it helps!

*Code expires on 12/20/12 at 11:59 PT

from oprah

I have 1 referral left for a free box, I would be extremely happy if someone decided to use my referral code via pm.


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 14, 2012)

My box just got here! I must say, I was prepared to be disappointed because everyone else was. This is my first Popsugar box. It may not be September's box (which is the one that got me to want to subscribe) but it's not too bad. I still have the luxury box to look forward to. If that doesn't wow me, I'm cutting my losses and unsubscribing because I can't afford to keep it up. With that all being said:

The mugs: I loved. I've been needing new mugs for my tea habit.
Tea: I thought the packaging was so cute! I'm definitely keeping the pretty box. I probably have too much tea, but I don't think that's possible.
Peppermint sticks: I ate one and it was yummy. But I love peppermint anything.
Minimergency kit: It's cute. Has quite a bit for being so tiny. I was expecting it to be bigger though. I guess it is mini after all.
Soap: Not really feeling this one. The scent is weird.
Goswype: This is seriously considered an item? It seems more like an extra and shouldn't count as an item.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Check out POPSUGAR'S monthly subscription. The team's editors curate a box filled with their favorites in fashion, beauty, home, and fitness â€” delivered right to your door. With the code *INSIDER*, get your first month of a six-month subscription free!" brings down to almost $26 per box, good deal, me thinks, hope it helps!
> 
> ...


 Very tempting, but the way the last few boxes have been, I don't know if I can commit that kind of cash toward 6 months! 

I also need one more referral to get a free box and was hoping for a great December box to show my friends that are on the fence.  I hope the one that DID sign up likes this current one or I will feel bad.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rippel (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi! For those of you interested in a RTR like company for plus size clothes, check out Gwynnie Bee. They stock sizes 10-26.


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Very tempting, but the way the last few boxes have been, I don't know if I can commit that kind of cash toward 6 months! Â  I also need one more referral to get a free box and was hoping for a great December box to show my friends that are on the fence.Â  I hope the one that DID sign up likes this current one or I will feel bad.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too. I was hoping to post my pic and wow at least one friend so that i get my free box but this box is embarrassing to post and admit that i payed $35 on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully january is awesome. I just want 1 free box and i'll feel better about tgis lame box


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 14, 2012)

WOW. 29 hours (ok, 28 hours, 59 minutes) to go from PHX FedEx location to PHX SmartPost location. Color me amazed.


----------



## pugslypoodle (Dec 14, 2012)

my box came with the mugs in pieces and i emailed them saying it doesn't look like it is your fault you packed it very well but it is not my fault either and if there is anything you can do about it. They sent me an email back right away saying they will send new ones out once they get more, so i am really happy about that because that and the tea was the only thing i was looking forward to and i agree the cloth should not be considered anything but a free little thing they throw in.


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got my box.  I was definitely expecting something with a little more pizzazz since it is Christmas.  I ordered his and hers luxury boxes though and I hope they are super impressive since this one just looks like stuff I could have gotten at HomeGoods, TJ Maxx, or Marshall's for about the same price.  I like the stuff but it just doesn't seem like $35 worth, let alone $100 worth.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 14, 2012)

I was hoping to send the mugs to my dad (he is a big coffee drinker) but with all the breakage you all have mentioned I'm scared to mail them to him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I drink tea and coffee too so I could just keep them, but it would have been a neat gift for him (and he is SO hard to shop for!)


----------



## JessP (Dec 14, 2012)

Got my box today, yay! Same as everyone else except my



Spoiler



Mini-mergency kit is in yellow - love it!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 14, 2012)

my post office is holding my box hostage again this month. its been there since the 12th, they said they attempted to delivery yesterday but that's not true, i asked for a redelivery today, they said they would, no delivery. I went to the post office they said they do not have it. No one knows where my box is once again. This is insanity this never happens when ups delivers to my post office!!!! i wont get this box probably till Monday. Making it 12 days to get to me, i am just appalled.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today, yay! Same as everyone else except my
> 
> Mini-mergency kit is in yellow - love it!
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my post office is holding my box hostage again this month. its been there since the 12th, they said they attempted to delivery yesterday but that's not true, i asked for a redelivery today, they said they would, no delivery. I went to the post office they said they do not have it. No one knows where my box is once again. This is insanity this never happens when ups delivers to my post office!!!! i wont get this box probably till Monday. Making it 12 days to get to me, i am just appalled.


 Wow, your post office has some serious issues.


----------



## JessP (Dec 14, 2012)

> Same color as mine....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



. Yay! Love the



Spoiler



color and evil eye charm, too!


I'm adopted from Turkey and my parents brought a neat one home when they brought me home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today, yay! Same as everyone else except my
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Love the
> 
> color and evil eye charm, too!
> I'm adopted from Turkey and my parents brought a neat one home when they brought me home


 Merhaba  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I love Turkey. I've been there many times. Istanbul is one of my absolute favorite cities in the world.

You must go back...AMAZING shopping! Gorgeous jewelry! The food is INSANELY fantastic!

And did I say AMAZING shopping.?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a magical place.

PS needs to do a destination box. The "must have" items from around the world.


----------



## AngelaG (Dec 15, 2012)

That would be so cool!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS needs to do a destination box. The "must have" items from around the world.


 That's a neat idea, I'm sure it would be appealing to a lot of us here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mmm just imagine getting french macarons and japanese cosmetics!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, your post office has some serious issues.


 you have no idea, and no matter how many times i call consumer affairs, and their 1800 number nothing changes, i get packages every day lol, and every single one of them just about is at least a few days late.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a neat idea, I'm sure it would be appealing to a lot of us here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mmm just imagine getting french macarons and japanese cosmetics!


 Dream! That would be an incredible luxe box too!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 15, 2012)

My box finally came this morning.  My mini-emergency kit is yellow.  I did glance that some people had pink ones.  If anyone wants to trade, I'm all about the pink!

I'm most excited about the moisturizing soap since I have really dry skin and I can't use most soaps since a lot are drying.  The mugs are good.  I wont eat the peppermint because I don't like chocolate.  I'm not a huge tea drinker but I do love that brand of teas.  Overall the box was just okay.  It may have been my least favorite box to date, but it's still just "okay".

Now I can finally go back and read the thread in it's entirety since I was trying to avoid spoilers.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 15, 2012)

Estimated delivery :
Mon 12/17/2012
 



Wunderbar! I might be leaving town for a few weeks that day.


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

> Merhaba  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I love Turkey. I've been there many times. Istanbul is one of my absolute favorite cities in the world. You must go back...AMAZING shopping! Gorgeous jewelry! The food is INSANELY fantastic! And did I say AMAZING shopping.?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a magical place. PS needs to do a destination box. The "must have" items from around the world.


 I always hear wonderful things from those who have traveled to Turkey and am glad you love it there, too! I came here as a baby so I would absolutely love to go back and visit! It's on my "save-for" list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I totally agree - a destination box would be fantastic!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok just checked my tracking that departed Lenexa yesterday at midnight... Only to see its now in Kansas City... And weighs 9.2 lbs?! What the heck is going on?! It went the opposite direction and weighs more?!


----------



## Dthomas74 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree.  This was my fist box and honestly I figured with it being December that there would be a little more pizazz with the items in the box.  Christmas and New Years would in my opinion call for atleast some cosmetics?  I may keep my subscription in January but if the box is as blah as this, I have to cancel.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You changed your name!


 I did a little while ago, yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was formerly WinterSnowPeach, and then my boyfriend made up this nickname (mix between his original pet name for me, Babe, and my full name, Esperanza) &amp; I liked this one much more. It fits me better, lol. It's so sweet that you noticed!


----------



## japolina (Dec 15, 2012)

I have an ebay consignment business and ship tons of stuff. I drop my packages off at the loading dock behind my post office. Today I saw a huge bin of smart post packages many of them said "perishable" and looked like Harry and David. They were just sitting there. I think smart post sucks worse than anything I've ever seen. My box was shipped on the 8th and says estimated delivery on the 19th. Seriously? Parcel post is faster than that!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm not sure who you think was being "mean" but I can assure you I wasn't confused until I read your post. You say it's a community, where "ANYONE" is allowed, but then you go on to say that some people shouldn't be here. It is indeed a community where _anyone_ is allowed, which is why it's nice to respect that some people don't want to be spoiled the second the first box shows up on instagram (which is literally what happened - I posted the first link, with a spoiler alert, and by the next post people were already talking openly about what was in it). You said yourself that using spoiler alerts is a courtesy... I'm not sure how asking people to be courteous is mean.


 A comment was made about "just because googling popsugar spoilers brings you here, doesn't mean you have to join and spoil it" or whatever. so my response to that was that MuT is a community where anyone is free to join. I didn't say people shouldn't be here, I said if your experience of staying spoiler-free is being well, spoiled, then to simply not log into that_ thread_. not the site. the thread. spoiler alerts are a courtesy, at this point and that is it. people weren't saying "please use spoilers, thank you!" it was more like complaining that they weren't being used. Almost everyone I've ever met would happily do something they weren't if they were asked, but if someone skips that step and just complains or speaks rudely of the topic, using spoilers will be less likely to happen for those who aren't using them.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today, yay! Same as everyone else except my
> 
> Mini-mergency kit is in yellow - love it!
> ...


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

> I also received my
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and it was literally so cute. When I opened it and saw all that stuff I squeaked! It is the cutest! And it'll be super easy to find which is fantastic - definitely need something that will stick out in the depths of my bag lol.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is the cutest! And it'll be super easy to find which is fantastic - definitely need something that will stick out in the depths of my bag lol.


 Thats true! I didn't think of that part, lol.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 15, 2012)

> I have an ebay consignment business and ship tons of stuff. I drop my packages off at the loading dock behind my post office. Today I saw a huge bin of smart post packages many of them said "perishable" and looked like Harry and David. They were just sitting there. I think smart post sucks worse than anything I've ever seen. My box was shipped on the 8th and says estimated delivery on the 19th. Seriously? Parcel post is faster than that!


 Mine says the 19th too! I've never used smartpost so I had no idea how bad it is! I mean really? Lenexa to KC? That's like it went nowhere for two days. And I'm in Wichita. I could drive the 3 or so hours and get it faster.


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 15, 2012)

My emergency kit is Kelly Green with a gold four leaf clover charm.  It's probably my favorite item from the box.  I love it!!!


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 15, 2012)

I got my box and have a video uploaded in siggy if you'd like to check out! I didn't really love the box but there was a lot of variety to give for the holidays so at least it got some presents covered!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rynnegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My emergency kit is Kelly Green with a gold four leaf clover charm.  It's probably my favorite item from the box.  I love it!!!


 Thats cute! I wonder what other colors have been sent out! I know so far of pink and yellow, and now green.


----------



## Daniellak (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine is literally poopy brown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Daniellak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is literally poopy brown


 What charm does it have on the zipper pull?


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What charm does it have on the zipper pull?


 My pink one has the four leaf clover.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 15, 2012)

I just saw one of the box items as a gift suggestion in a J.Crew email and I'm ashamed to say it made me feel a bit better about getting it in the box. I guess because its suggested as a gift lol


----------



## jac a (Dec 15, 2012)

i received a royal blue, love it!


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 15, 2012)

On the phone with them now and they said it's only for $30 off a dress rental.  Nothing purchased.  I checked about the BirchBox $50 card too and it's only for $50 off a $125 or more dress rental specifically.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I don't think I fit any of their dress rentals so I'm kind of SOL on this one.


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

> My pinkÂ one has the four leaf clover.


 Aw that sounds so cute! Love how they make each one a little unique.


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a quick question for any of you who have used your RentTheRunway card from this one or from this months BirchBox.  I have both and I tried to purchase some makeup since their sizes don't fit me.  I called up and it won't take any of the codes on anything but a dress rental specifically.  The lady told me several people have called asking to use it on purchases today but no luck.  Does anyone have a different experience?  Should I contact PopSugar and see if they will trade it out since I literally can't use it (can't fit into the sizes they offer?)  Thanks!


----------



## Helene (Dec 15, 2012)

If anyone wants my RTR code let me know!


----------



## yjk98 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Canvaspop code that I don't plan on using.  If anyone has a Stylemint code that they would like to trade for it, PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Code expires 1/31/13.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 15, 2012)

My purple minimergency kit has a wishbone charm on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My purple minimergency kit has a wishbone charm on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oooh! cute!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 15, 2012)

I received by boxes today, and my

minikit
is green.

After seeing the box in person, I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Except for RTR I will use everything. Even my hubby liked the boxes, now I think I should have ordered one "for him" LOL


----------



## wxhailey (Dec 15, 2012)

This was my first PopSugar box and I am pretty happy! The mugs are gorgeous, and I've already been munching away at the peppermint sticks. However, I'm just not interested in the RTR code so if anyone has anything from a previous box they'd like to trade (especially a canvas pop code!) I'd love to give you my RTR code. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My purple minimergency kit has a wishbone charm on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

In other news, I got the box today and separated all the items to gift. I somehow got all riled up about the RTR "gift card" (maybe from being on here lol) and emailed what one might consider a tirade to popsugar asking why this coupon would ever be considered a gift card or included in the value of the box. Plus, I told them that many subscribers who might be plus sized are completely excluded from the coupon and basically went on what might possibly be a PMS fueled rant. I don't know if it'll get any result and honestly, I doubt it will but it does feel good to have let all the frustration out.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In other news, I got the box today and separated all the items to gift. I somehow got all riled up about the RTR "gift card" (maybe from being on here lol) and emailed what one might consider a tirade to popsugar asking why this coupon would ever be considered a gift card or included in the value of the box. Plus, I told them that many subscribers who might be plus sized are completely excluded from the coupon and basically went on what might possibly be a PMS fueled rant. I don't know if it'll get any result and honestly, I doubt it will but it does feel good to have let all the frustration out.


 Please post their response if you get one!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 15, 2012)

i did get my box today and i wouldn't say that my personal value of it is $35. 

unless something changes and we can use the RTR code for purchases, i won't be using mine. anyone wants it, send me a PM.  i also have $50 off a $125 or more rental that i received from Birchbox that's up for grabs. i'd happy trade for a StyleMint code. or if you can tell me a funny joke.


----------



## Daniellak (Dec 15, 2012)

The brown has a wishbone on the zipper. Honestly, it's an awful shade of brown. Might be the ugliest brown I've ever seen. Also I got the non milk soap and it smells so gross. Everything from the box now smells like it. Makes me nauseous. Haha...maybe I should have a cup of tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not worth $35 but I love the peppermint sticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yummy!


----------



## Daniellak (Dec 15, 2012)

The brown has a wishbone on the zipper. Honestly, it's an awful shade of brown. Might be the ugliest brown I've ever seen. Also I got the non milk soap and it smells so gross. Everything from the box now smells like it. Makes me nauseous. Haha...maybe I should have a cup of tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not worth $35 but I love the peppermint sticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yummy!


----------



## Daniellak (Dec 15, 2012)

The brown has a wishbone on the zipper. Honestly, it's an awful shade of brown. Might be the ugliest brown I've ever seen. Also I got the non milk soap and it smells so gross. Everything from the box now smells like it. Makes me nauseous. Haha...maybe I should have a cup of tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not worth $35 but I love the peppermint sticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yummy!


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine arrived today, I was surprised because it was scheduled for Monday. I don't think it fits the "PopSugar Must Have" scheme at all, but my fragile item wasn't broken and my item that comes in different colors is hot pink which I love. I definitely don't think it is worth $100 and am struggling to justify at $35. This is my least favorite so far of what I have received (Aigust was my first, and I'm glad I did not receive July's). If January is not better, I'm seriously considering cancelling.


----------



## Daniellak (Dec 15, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 15, 2012)

I was hoping mine would come today, but it didn't. I might be going out of town on Monday (depending on whether or not my boyfriend is still sick), when it's supposed to be here, so I might not get to open it until January.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please post their response if you get one!


 I will! I'm usually on the "I love popsugar" train but this box and that "gift card" was too much. Adding it to the value of the box seemed like a huge F U to so many people that have been faithfully paying nearly $40 a month for the pleasure of getting a box full of hopefully nice surprises not a box full of crap like a coupon masquerading as a gift card.


----------



## krisashleigh (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe they didn't devote so much time and effort to this box because the Luxury box is amazing? ....Here's hoping I'm not an idiot for shelling out $100.


----------



## gejag (Dec 15, 2012)

I was thinking exactly the same thing today.  Shame on you Pop Sugar.


----------



## gejag (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't forget the lame mugs you can buy on sale for $25.00 all over.  I already have some (from 5 years ago) and they are fine, but rather pedestrian for something that is touted as fun and high end. It's like getting socks for Christmas! BooooWhooooo Shame on you PopSugar; you abandoned your regular base to show off your limited luxery box.  What a lame and insulting marketing idea.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 15, 2012)

I like getting socks for Christmas though.






On a side note, is anyone actually looking forward to using the

Rent the Runway code?
I've been watching youtube today and it seems like everyone is disappointed in that item.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In other news, I got the box today and separated all the items to gift. I somehow got all riled up about the RTR "gift card" (maybe from being on here lol) and emailed what one might consider a tirade to popsugar asking why this coupon would ever be considered a gift card or included in the value of the box. Plus, I told them that many subscribers who might be plus sized are completely excluded from the coupon and basically went on what might possibly be a PMS fueled rant. I don't know if it'll get any result and honestly, I doubt it will but it does feel good to have let all the frustration out.


 I'm working on an Outrage Letter of my own right now, but I'm still waiting for my box to arrive because I feel like I should hold off until then to send it.  Between the can't-use-it-to-get-merchandise thing, the sizes-only-go-up-to-16 thing, and the fact that this is a code intended for fancy events that won't arrive until after it's too late to bother with (which is another reason I want to hold off until I get my box:  So I can officially witch about the fact that even if I *could* use it, the timing of it is really, really bad) this particular item is a *huge* fail.

And I'm still working on the wording, but I'm also going to toss in a comment about how I truly feel like they are kicking back now that they have filled up their subscription list a couple of months in advance, but this is resulting in a lot of subscriber dissatisfaction that is going to turn into a lot of canceled subscriptions if things continue in this vein because, seriously, if this continues for much longer, people who have been subscribing for more than a couple of months are going to look at how things are going and jump ship the next time they do budget reassessment, which is likely to happen in the next couple of months because that *always* happens in January and February.  I kind of feel like we actually have to wait through all of the subscription cancellations in the early part of the year before they realize they're going to have to step their game back up if they don't want to go on the once-great-now-crappy list.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 15, 2012)

All of the stuff in my Dec box go under the Christmas tree for friends and family. I only kept the Mini kit and pepermit candies for myself.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the candies!

I used the mugs and tea tonight, and while yes they are just mugs and tea, i am a big coffee and tea drinker and have been looking for some really nice mugs, so i personally find a lot of value in them, plus the tea was just amazing!

I really wanted the pink miniemergencey kit, but purple isn't so bad. Its got a cute wishbone pulley, and i know this will come in handy since i am always having something mess up on my outfit.

The rent the runway specifically says for a rental. This really made me upset because i cant find my size nor am i going to pay a shipping fee that is the price of this whole box, no way!

The soap was just soap to me.

The wipe for my phone is OK, i mean i could get one for  a dollar so I'm not impressed with that. Overall the box i feel was worth $35 but just that, like not a penny more. I am glad that this was one of my free boxes because i would have been maybe a little more upset if i had to have paid for this one.
I got my box in and while i am not in love love with it. I really like it. More detail under the spoiler tag


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 16, 2012)

> I'm working on an Outrage Letter of my own right now, but I'm still waiting for my box to arrive because I feel like I should hold off until then to send it. Â Between the can't-use-it-to-get-merchandise thing, the sizes-only-go-up-to-16 thing, and the fact that this is a code intended for fancy events that won't arrive until after it's too late to bother with (which is another reason I want to hold off until I get my box: Â So I can officially witch about the fact that even if I *could* use it, the timing of it is really, really bad) this particular item is a *huge* fail. And I'm still working on the wording, but I'm also going to toss in a comment about how I truly feel like they are kicking back now that they have filled up their subscription list a couple of months in advance, but this is resulting in a lot of subscriber dissatisfaction that is going to turn into a lot of canceled subscriptions if things continue in this vein because, seriously, if this continues for much longer, people who have been subscribing for more than a couple of months are going to look at how things are going and jump ship the next time they do budget reassessment, which is likely to happen in the next couple of months because that *always* happens in January and February. Â I kind of feel like we actually have to wait through all of the subscription cancellations in the early part of the year before they realize they're going to have to step their game back up if they don't want to go on the once-great-now-crappy list.


 You have some great points and I agree with everything. I can definitely see people starting to cancel their subscriptions but since they have people lined up to take spots ASAP, I don't think they care if other relatively long-time subscribers are dissatisfied at this point. However, selling bad boxes isn't going to do much to drum up new interest in the long run and it isn't going to retain subscribers so let's see how long they can keep assuming they can pull stuff like this month's and suffer no negative effects on the bottom line.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2012)

I wish popsugar would come on this forum and read about how terrible of a job they did this month. I feel like they totally let down their monthly subscribers so that they could try to wow the luxury box buyers. That will seriously piss me off because I've been with popsugar the whole time. I didn't shell out $100 for a luxury box because at the time I was perfectly satisfied with the content of my $35 monthly sub. So, I'm sticking it out for another month or two but if things don't perk up I'm canceling. I've always been able to justify the $35 monthly price but not so much this month. I am really peeved by the RTR code because anyone can get a discount in that site if you sign up for their emails. Also, they confused us all this month after giving us a true gift card to the ----mint store last month. They need to keep things consistent and this month they threw consistency out the window. TouchÃ© Popsugar, TouchÃ©.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

What they did with the luxury box remains to be seen (but I certainly hope it's good). Several people really liked the items from this box (the code not included),but there does seem to be...inconsistency in the quality of cs and attending to subscriber's concerns/interests in general. I still haven't gotten my box but I am really glad that many of the items were enjoyable for some of you. We're all pretty different in what delights us, but I hope they do a better job on all of the above going forward.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

What they did with the luxury box remains to be seen (but I certainly hope it's good). Several people really liked the items from this box (the code not included),but there does seem to be...inconsistency in the quality of cs and attending to subscriber's concerns/interests in general. I still haven't gotten my box but I am really glad that many of the items were enjoyable for some of you. We're all pretty different in what delights us, but I hope they do a better job on all of the above going forward.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

> The brown has a wishbone on the zipper. Honestly, it's an awful shade of brown. Might be the ugliest brown I've ever seen. Also I got the non milk soap and it smells so gross. Everything from the box now smells like it. Makes me nauseous. Haha...maybe I should have a cup of tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not worth $35 but I love the peppermint sticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yummy!


 i got the same one, i would say its taupe, i actualy like it. i would have loved yellow, pink, or green. but i do not think it is ugly.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 16, 2012)

You know I cancelled after my 3 mo sub which was November. After seeing December I don't know how they can justify the value of the box to be even close to $100! I'm hoping the luxury box doesn't disappoint. Buying don't think I would resubscribe unless there's an awesome coupon code. $35 is a lot for a sub in my opinion, ESP to commit to.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 16, 2012)

I got my box yesterday. I'm ok with it. Irritated about the code. I got pink. I'm enjoying Black Currant right now...delicious!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 16, 2012)

For those of you that have been fighting with Popup pantry and were only given a $20 credit- they currently have an offer for $20 off of your first order. Which I think it should make the meal free when combined with the $20 credit. The email stated"I'm upping the discount to $20 off your first order! But I can only get away with it for this weekend only, so you need to order by Sunday night to score this deal. Just enter code DECTWENTY at checkout and get $20 off."


----------



## Wednesday Adams (Dec 16, 2012)

> My boyfriend ordered a game on Amazon Prime this week that shipped Smart Post and it's already here.:icon_roll My tracking still says it made it to the Phoenix FedEx location.


 Amazon Prime guarantees two day delivery as part of their paid program.


----------



## Wednesday Adams (Dec 16, 2012)

Annoying double.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're a little confused by the fact that MakeupTalk is a COMMUNITY, then. It's free to join and ANYONE is allowed. So regardless of anyone's reasoning for joining, they are allowed to do so and the point of these forums and threads is to talk and to speculate about the boxes we are receiving. I understand if you want everything to be a surprise, but at that point you shouldn't log into the thread. Understandably so, people started slipping with spoilers around page 14 or 15 or so, I believe, but this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box. The rest of the community shouldn't have to wait until you get your box to stop white-ing stuff out or adding a spoiler tag. Spoilers are posted out of courtesy, so being mean about them not being posted isn't going to make anyone want to use them that isn't doing so. Until it's a rule here on MuT, not necessarily everyone is going to follow and maintain that simple courtesy to others. Being mean (on either side) isn't going to improve the situation. You can simply ask others to use spoilers in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow, I made a simple comment that I was bummed that people had been listing specifics of the box without using spoilers. I did not read through 20+ pages. I skimmed the last page to find out where everyone's boxes were with shipping. Within just 2 or 3 posts 2/3 of the box had been revealed. I was not being mean, nor telling anyone what to do. I was stating my personal feelings. You state that "this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box" Yet, you essentially attacked me and told me to get lost, after I shared my opinion. I wasn't trying to cause issues nor begin a debate. I shared my personal feeling, as everyone has the right to do. We all get our boxes at different times and typically can continue to discuss shipping issues, excitement about what may be in the box, etc. I agree that being mean isn't going to improve the situation, please listen to your own words.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday. I'm ok with it. Irritated about the code. I got pink. I'm enjoying Black Currant right now...delicious!


 Black curruNt was literally the one I was immediately after I opened the box!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know I cancelled after my 3 mo sub which was November. After seeing December I don't know how they can justify the value of the box to be even close to $100! I'm hoping the luxury box doesn't disappoint. Buying don't think I would resubscribe unless there's an awesome coupon code. $35 is a lot for a sub in my opinion, ESP to commit to.


 I cancelled and resubbed with coupon for 6 months , price went down to 26 smth. per month. (post #774)


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I made a simple comment that I was bummed that people had been listing specifics of the box without using spoilers. I did not read through 20+ pages. I skimmed the last page to find out where everyone's boxes were with shipping. Within just 2 or 3 posts 2/3 of the box had been revealed. I was not being mean, nor telling anyone what to do. I was stating my personal feelings. You state that "this is still a community where we are all supposed to feel welcome to come discuss and share opinions on the box" Yet, you essentially attacked me and told me to get lost, after I shared my opinion. I wasn't trying to cause issues nor begin a debate. I shared my personal feeling, as everyone has the right to do. We all get our boxes at different times and typically can continue to discuss shipping issues, excitement about what may be in the box, etc. I agree that being mean isn't going to improve the situation, please listen to your own words.


 I certainly do practice what I preach. I apologize that you felt "essentially attacked" but that's not where that was going. I most certainly did not say 'get lost' because I'm making it a very crystal clear point that it's a community where we are all welcome -- and again, that comment was made in response to whoever said that googling popsugar spoilers bringing you here doesn't mean you can post here, or whatever was specifically mentioned -- so please do not pull apart my comments and try to analyze them as something they are not.


----------



## Freezymama (Dec 16, 2012)

> I cancelled and resubbed with coupon for 6 months , price went down to 26 smth. per month. (post #774)


 I tried but the code is for new subscribers. That's it told me - how did u resubscribe?


----------



## Eleda (Dec 16, 2012)

Did you unsibscribe prior to trying the code? I just cancelled my current sub, and chose 6 month and used the code and it worked


----------



## gingerjenny (Dec 16, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really like the mugs. I put very hot tea in it yet its nice and cool on my hands. I don't see them lasting long around here though because they seem very fragile. I used the lemongrass ginger tea and it was wonderful!


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so disappointed with the code.  I don't think it's fair that if you don't fit in the dresses that you are just out of luck.  I thought I read that PS didn't need to know your size since they weren't sending things size specific...except they have now with the last month's bracelet, Stylemint and RTR codes. 

I am done with this sub for now.  Hope everyone's January box is amazing.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

> I am so disappointed with the code.Â  I don't think it's fair that if you don't fit in the dresses that you are just out of luck.Â  I thought I read that PS didn't need to know your size since they weren't sending things size specific...except they have now with the last month's bracelet, Stylemint and RTR codes.Â  I am done with this sub for now.Â  Hope everyone's January box is amazing.


 I agree with this. But the braclete I sincerely think some people got a flawed one that was accidentally smaller. Still no excuse for the rtr.


----------



## doziedoz (Dec 16, 2012)

I actually bought quite a few of the           last year for my dance class instructor, the lady who owns the studio, my daughter &amp; her bff, and a special sales lady who helps me at a store.  The kits were $18.00 each, I got them at Nordstrom's and Francesca's and they made nice little gifts. I got a pink one in my box-will probably use it for a little stocking stuffer gift for my sister.

I love        . Warm and delicious to drink! I am going to keep mine, but it would make a nice teacher's gift.


----------



## sheilarlz (Dec 16, 2012)

The rtr code didn't work for me. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

> The rtr code didn't work for me. Anyone else tried it?


 I didn't bother since they don't have my size.


----------



## astokes (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so disappointed with the code.  I don't think it's fair that if you don't fit in the dresses that you are just out of luck.  I thought I read that PS didn't need to know your size since they weren't sending things size specific...except they have now with the last month's bracelet, Stylemint and RTR codes.
> ...


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 16, 2012)

I have to agree that I'm disappointed with the code as well! I'm not plus size, but I don't think it's fair to those subscribers who are who even if they wanted to use the code, cannot.


----------



## KaraAnn0722 (Dec 16, 2012)

I admit this box was not as nice compared to the September box especially since its my first box...but I read in an earlier post someone broke down the prices of what they thought the box was worth and it came out to about $77. That included the mugs at what they thought were approximately $10 for the set of 2 but if you actually research them they are worth about $40 a set which makes the box well over $100.... I am also not a fan of the RTR codes as I also got one in my BB this month but my sister will gladly get use of a combined $80 worth of codes as an Event Planner who travels all over the country for Sales Meetings at Hotels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am definitely looking forward to my Luxury Box this month ...... Jury is still out for BirchBox as to whether or not I will be keeping them as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of them may have been flawed but the Gorjana website lists the bracelets as being 21 inches long.
> 
> ...


 I believe the above is incorrect. The bracelet we received was listed as 19" when I checked it on the Gorjana site in November. Obviously there seems to be some variance. I did not see the one we received on their site today but the new suede ones (with the same design as the one we received) are listed as 21". If my bracelet had been 21" it would have fit me fine but at 19" I couldn't make it work.


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested in my code maybe yours didn't work or you want another one let me know I won't be using mine at all Edit- my code has been given away now!! Thanks


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

Is the RTR code a promo code or a gift certificate code?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

Sent you a PM Diordora


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

A word to the wise regarding anyone interested in thinking about using the RTR code.

Make sure to double check all of their sizing in their fit information, because many do not fit in a standard way (i.e. runs small or big).


----------



## astokes (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Fyrefly (Dec 16, 2012)

I just signed up for PopSugar Must Have with a six month subscription using that great code and carefully reading the forums here for reviews! You ladies have been very helpful!

However, when I log into my account, it says my shipments will start in February. I understand that the December box has come and gone, but does this mean January is sold out as well?

I could not figure this out from the site.

And slightly off topic-- can anybody suggest a good subscription box service that is mom-and-baby oriented? I'm looking for one for my bff who has a four-month old.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 16, 2012)

I just think that it's not a good idea to send out the bracelet in the first place... I have a tiny wrist and the 19" I received runs too large :'(


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

W



> Some of them may have been flawed but the Gorjana website lists the bracelets as being 21 inches long. Divide that by the 3 times the bracelet is supposed to wrap and you get 7 inches. The Gorjana bracelets barely fit me and I have a 7 inch wrist. : /


 When I checked the site I thought it said 17 inches I measured the first one in the box vs the replacement and it's about an inch longer


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

> I just think that it's not a good idea to send out the bracelet in the first place... I have a tiny wrist and the 19" I received runs too large :'(


 That's not fair either =[


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 16, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the RTR code a promo code or a gift certificate code?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Promo off rent


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 16, 2012)

> I just think that it's not a good idea to send out the bracelet in the first place... I have a tiny wrist and the 19" I received runs too large :'(


 I know exactly what you mean. Mine is way too large. It does make a good gift, so i don't mind it too much.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm working on an Outrage Letter of my own right now, but I'm still waiting for my box to arrive because I feel like I should hold off until then to send it.  Between the can't-use-it-to-get-merchandise thing, the sizes-only-go-up-to-16 thing, and the fact that this is a code intended for fancy events that won't arrive until after it's too late to bother with (which is another reason I want to hold off until I get my box:  So I can officially witch about the fact that even if I *could* use it, the timing of it is really, really bad) this particular item is a *huge* fail.
> 
> And I'm still working on the wording, but I'm also going to toss in a comment about how I truly feel like they are kicking back now that they have filled up their subscription list a couple of months in advance, but this is resulting in a lot of subscriber dissatisfaction that is going to turn into a lot of canceled subscriptions if things continue in this vein because, seriously, if this continues for much longer, people who have been subscribing for more than a couple of months are going to look at how things are going and jump ship the next time they do budget reassessment, which is likely to happen in the next couple of months because that *always* happens in January and February.  I kind of feel like we actually have to wait through all of the subscription cancellations in the early part of the year before they realize they're going to have to step their game back up if they don't want to go on the once-great-now-crappy list.


I am planning on sending them a piece of my mind this month, as well. But like you, I am waiting until I actually get the box and hold the contents in my hands. I am truly happy for the people who feel like the got their money's worth this month, but I could have spent $35 better than this, and more to the point, ended up with stuff that would have been more fun. To me, the point of this subscription is that Popsugar can get on trend fun and high end things for us, for a fraction of the retail cost. The best things in the box this month are some mugs, some tea, and an emergency kit. That is hardly my idea of fun, and to me, not worth their target value of $100. It's not particularly trendy either, and certainly not 'a cupcake for breakfast.' Plus, the number of items is miniscule. A phone wipe and a coupon aren't even proper items. They're the kind of things that I could have easily gotten for free, or $1.

I think they saved the good stuff for the luxury boxes and I am mad. I have been subscribed since the beginning, and I don't think I'm all that hard to please. If this had been a good or average box, I would seriously be considering their six month deal, but I don't want to be stuck with them, if this is what it's going to be like from now on.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me, the point of this subscription is that Popsugar can get on trend fun and high end things for us, for a fraction of the retail cost. The best things in the box this month are some mugs, some tea, and an emergency kit. That is hardly my idea of fun, and to me, not worth their target value of $100. It's not particularly trendy either, and certainly not 'a cupcake for breakfast.'


 Yes, this.  I'll get my money's worth out of this month (barely), but it's all super practical and stuff I could pick up at the mall.  Also, I'm on the anti-size-specific bandwagon regarding the bracelet, Stylemint code, and this month's RTR code.  I was actually able to get my bracelet to fit, and the Stylemint code could at least be used for jewelry (I'm too big for their clothing sizes), but I definitely can't use the RTR code.  I'm probably going to send their CS a brief email to that effect, in case they'll toss some sort of peace offering at those of that can't use it.


----------



## Daniellak (Dec 17, 2012)

> I tried but the code is for new subscribers. That's it told me - how did u resubscribe?


 I also had this issue. Anyone else try the new code? Guess it really only comes down $9/month which is like to Starbucks coffees so not the worst thing that. Can't use it. Would have been nice to though. Also, if I cancelled my subscription now, would I miss the January box as all new subs at this point start with the Feb box?


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Daniellak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also had this issue. Anyone else try the new code? Guess it really only comes down $9/month which is like to Starbucks coffees so not the worst thing that. Can't use it. Would have been nice to though. Also, if I cancelled my subscription now, would I miss the January box as all new subs at this point start with the Feb box?


 yes, thats what it said. i dont mind skipping january-december was soso, i need a ps break


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 17, 2012)

What's the new code for $9 a month?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

I too think I'm ready to try this one out, as I'll be ditching Glossybox after Jan. What's the best discount code right now, is there anything better than the refer5 one?


----------



## KayEss (Dec 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they saved the good stuff for the luxury boxes and I am mad. I have been subscribed since the beginning, and I don't think I'm all that hard to please. If this had been a good or average box, I would seriously be considering their six month deal, but I don't want to be stuck with them, if this is what it's going to be like from now on.


 I've also been subbed since July and I'm so disappointed. Although I hope they do have good stuff in the luxury box, I have a feeling that it won't be that great. It'd be a terrible idea to put all the good stuff in one box and send crap to the rest so if they pull that, I highly doubt they'll have so many people jumping at the chance to get a sub. Honestly, I think whomever is in charge of numbers realized that there was a relatively huge demand and logically, cheaper stuff = bigger profit. I know this company's main goal is profit but when their product is lacking it just makes consumers feel used. I also feel like I paid for stuff I don't want and that I was promised one thing (a certain value, trendy stuff) and got another (practical boring stuff that can be purchased at any discount store).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nfig (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there a code floating around for new subscribers?


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 17, 2012)

> Is there a code floating around for new subscribers?





> I too think I'm ready to try this one out, as I'll be ditching Glossybox after Jan. What's the best discount code right now, is there anything better than the refer5 one?


 REFERFRIENDS $5 off first box


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2012)

I know that the code Oprah is floating around- I think you get a $35 discount on a 6 month sub- so it's like approx $27 a month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know that the code Oprah is floating around- I think you get a $35 discount on a 6 month sub- so it's like approx $27 a month.


 Oprah doesn't work anymore, it expired a while back unfortunately!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 17, 2012)

I think someone mentioned INSIDER works for $35 off your 6-month sub?


----------



## Lisa Marie (Dec 17, 2012)

Still waiting for my box... But like everyone else, I am very unhappy with the RTR code/coupon that was basically the same thing offered when I signed up early to see what was available when I checked after seeing spoilers. I don't have the need for a rental (or the budget), and I'm upset for anyone who doesn't fit into a specific size. I think we should be able to choose accessories, makeup, or rentals as we'd like (just like the clothes, Jewelry, shoes, or intimates last month!) On a side note regarding the November box -- I'm really irritated with Stylemint. I finally received my order on Friday. I ordered 2 sale shirts, only to find 1 inside the package and no sign of the other one on the invoice. After hearing back from CS, they basically 'lost' my other shirt on the order and had sold out of that shirt since I placed it...Ugh. I was asked to replace it with another shirt (which there are slim pickings now LOL) Boo! Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm curious...with everyone who is un-happy with the December box, what *should* have been in the box to make you happy?

In researching PopSugar they say their demographic is women aged 18-40.  What appealed to me at 18 may not appeal to me now that I'm...well...older.  So I think it's important to consider that they are sending the same items to a wide variety of subscribers.  I'm not sure how they will make everyone happy.  

I just get the feeling that people would complain not matter what was in the box.

It seems people would be satisfied with the 

RTR if it were truly a gift certificate for any item. But I suspect if they did that, it would have been a lower value.  Then everyone would complain they had to pay for shipping?
I'm curious what would have made the ultimate December Pop Sugar box?  Instead of complaining, why don't we offer them suggestions as to what would make a truly awesome box.  Maybe they'll consider our suggestions.


----------



## celicacutie (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious...with everyone who is un-happy with the December box, what *should* have been in the box to make you happy?
> 
> ...


I haven't received my box yet but based on the spoilers I think it would have been nice if there was something more decadent considering this is a "December" box. I would even be thrilled with another set of movie tickets as there will be a LOT of movies opening up at the end of this month.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

USPS rant:

I put my mail on hold a while ago, to start today. I haven't left town yet, so I went down to the post office to pick up any mail that might be there for today. I get there, and there's a huge line, but one of the postal workers came out and asked if anyone was doing pickups, so fortunately I got to bypass the line. Unfortunately, after 5-10 minutes, he comes back and tells me my mail is on the truck for delivery! WTF. If I had left today like planned, my mail would sit in my box for who knows how long, and the package (which according to the fedex site should be here today) would sit in front of my door screaming "NO ONE'S HOME, PLEASE ROB US!"

My mailman is pretty good though, I'm going to ask him to make sure there's no mail left here.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious...with everyone who is un-happy with the December box, what *should* have been in the box to make you happy?
> 
> ...


I'm content with the box, but if I curated it I would have skipped the code and the wipe and put in a planner and maybe a fancy beanie, gloves, or even socks. A book or booklight would have been good too.


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't received my box yet but based on the spoilers I think it would have been nice if there was something more decadent considering this is a "December" box. I would even be thrilled with another set of movie tickets as there will be a LOT of movies opening up at the end of this month.


I'm with you on that. I was really hoping for movie tickets or a book in either box. It's December and most people are finally able to take some time off from school or work and relax and enjoy something like that.


----------



## japolina (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone got her luxury box and posted about it on that thread.

I just got my december box today and I think it is great!


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm on the fence about the box -- not terribly keen on what feels like an influx of "home" items.  My teas and soap are up for trade, if anybody wants them.


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious...with everyone who is un-happy with the December box, what *should* have been in the box to make you happy?
> 
> ...


 Ideally, they would have put a nail/makeup product in lieu of the teas or gross soap. I also think a planner instead of the mugs would have been less disappointing. As I said in my email to them, this month's box seemed suited to women way over 18-40.  I was expecting something similar to what's in the luxury box (which, in my opinion is not worth what they charged) to be in the regular monthly box. In fact, their luxury box looks like a good regluar box. Definitly worth $30, but not worth $100. I mean, when I'm more pleased with what's in my $10 Birchbox then there really is a big problem.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious...with everyone who is un-happy with the December box, what *should* have been in the box to make you happy?
> 
> ...


In the beginning of the thread we speculated about what kinds of things might be included. Since it is a holiday box, and all of the boxes have been somewhat themed for the month they were for, we expected a little more dazzle. Did you see the contents of the previous boxes? That's what we were expecting. The September box, in particular, was really great. But even something more like one of the other months, would have been acceptable to me. I have gotten every box since the beginning. I have not liked them all equally, however, this is the first time they have truly disappointed me. All they would have had to do, to make this box okay, is to throw in a few more items that were not freebies or worth $1. If they had included a planner and one more thing, like a hat, or some socks, or a branded key chain, at least I would have thought they were trying.

Oh yes, and almost anything would have been better than a bar of soap. A candle, some lotion, perfume, whatever,


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 17, 2012)

As a woman way over 40 years old, the box didn't appeal to me.  Didn't need anymore mugs or teas for that matter.  A lot of these subs give tea, so I'm swimming in tea, although I like the presentation and the quality.  The soap seems like a wonderful brand, but I don't need yet another soap!  The chocolate stix, I could've done without.  The only items of interest was the Go swype cleaning cloth and the mini-emergency bag.  Loved the presentation of the box, but underwhelmed with the contents.  Feeling like I didn't get my money's worth (not that the items weren't worth $30 or more,) but because I'm disappointed with the majority of the items, I feel I wasted money.  After all the talk of fabulous past boxes, really bummed.  Good thing it was a one time gift box.  : (


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 17, 2012)

Just measured both after reading this and my bracelet is 20" exactly including metal connectors and my wrist is exactly 7 inches.  The bracelet is really far from fitting.  Too bad because it is really pretty.


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 17, 2012)

I would really have liked to have seen some beauty or entertainment items.  Something glitzy for the holidays and defiintely items that together added up to $100.  I think they're counting the codes to places that are worthless to a lot of us and the $1 go swype in that $100 value and it is just not what most of us were expecting.  I think glitzy earrings or a sparkly purse hanger or a clutch or a pashmina or any number of things would be great.  I would love movie tickets, books, dvds, ... the kind of thing you'd see in a magazine.  I'd love fewer and better items even.  I liked the box over all but it's not really worth $35.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

It's here! I went outside to stalk my mailman, and he had just arrived. He hadn't even put any mail in the boxes yet, but gave me my package. Everything arrived, nothing broke.

I got the emergency kit in black, and it has a weird charm. Too cute. My soap is a little grandma-, the scent is Almendra, which is coconut, sandalwood and fig. I like this kind of soap to put in my drawers and keep my clothing smelling good... but I usually end up using them after so long. I opened the tea box (kept the plastic wrapper on) and they smell so good!

I'm going to see if my boyfriend wants to give the mugs and tea to his dad since we got his parents a joint gift, and his mom a separate little gift... otherwise we will get use out of both things.

I think the peppermint poles will be a nice touch to hot chocolate.

The code is good until March, so maybe I'll use it next year..  that is if any of their dresses fit me. Hopefully they fix it so we can use it to buy stuff thoug.

The goswype is totally useless to me. I don't have a smart phone and my iPod stays clean. If it didn't have a stupid fake lipstick print on it, I bet my boyfriend would use it for his tablet.. but it's too girly as is.

I think that's everything.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 17, 2012)

I finally got my box today! Having it here in front of me, I am much happier than just seeing the items online. I will give this subscription another chance. 

I also took a peek at the Luxury Box thread and it looks like it would have been right up my alley! That is kind of what I was envisioning the December Must Have box to look like.


----------



## celicacutie (Dec 17, 2012)

They should have included the new Forever Red fragrance from Bath &amp; Body Works. Not expensive but "holiday-ish" and I'm tired of reading about other boxes getting B&amp;BW items.

OR maybe a small, rollerball of perfume. Coach has the new Holiday Poppy scent out, that would have been nice and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should have included the new Forever Red fragrance from Bath &amp; Body Works. Not expensive but "holiday-ish" and I'm tired of reading about other boxes getting B&amp;BW items.
> 
> OR maybe a small, rollerball of perfume. Coach has the new Holiday Poppy scent out, that would have been nice and they are fairly inexpensive.


 I work for B&amp;BW.  I didn't know they were in sub boxes. Which ones specifically?


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work for B&amp;BW.  I didn't know they were in sub boxes. Which ones specifically?


 I've seen them in Beauty Army


----------



## OiiO (Dec 17, 2012)

This box really grew on me ever since I got it. I wasn't terribly unimpressed with it to begin with but it definitely didn't have the OMG WOW effect like the September/October boxes did. Anyhow, I went ahead and subscribed for 6 months with the INSIDER code. At $27/month this is actually a good value for my money and most of the things they send out make wonderful presents.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 17, 2012)

It's funny, if I got a book and a planner and B&amp;BW stuff in my PS box, I would be SO bummed.  I already have a planner and calendar for 2013, I hardly have time to read books (I sold the Casual Vacancy on ebay) and I work for B&amp;BW so that would *really*  be a dud for me personally.

I'm ok with no makeup, since I get other beauty subs, I guess I look to those for beauty and make up items.  I'm not sure how well a hat or gloves would work for people who live in warmer areas and with all the fit issues over the bracelet I wonder if they'll ever send something like that again (and my bracelet fit me, it's a touch snug, but I'm giving it to my sister for xmas anyway).

Seems everyone wants a repeat of the September box....nothing wrong with that, I joined in October so I missed out on it's greatness.  

A glitzy clutch would've been cute (B&amp;BW actually has some that are very cute, but kinda cheap - plastic) and a purse holder would have been a nice addition too.  If they could swing it, a Starbucks gift card would be cool, even if it was $5.  

I can pretty much assume I'm giving food items away due to my eating preferences (unless it was that amazing chocolate and bacon candy from Birch Box that was so awesome!).  

What other things can we suggest?  I'm all for getting these ideas out there now at the end of December, maybe PS will consider these for the January box.  I wonder what the lead time is on box creation?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen them in Beauty Army


 Interesting, do you remember what products were included?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

Stupid double post...


----------



## OiiO (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting, do you remember what products were included?


 Travel-sized shower gels.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting, do you remember what products were included?


 This is just one that I got from filling out my survey.. but I've definitely seen some other scents and lotions as well as shower gels!


----------



## brokenship (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got my box today, and while I was originally not looking forward to it because of all the negative opinions I actually really do like what's in it. While I would not have created this box specifically, and it does lack the wow factor that everyone is talking about, I think it would have been better received had it not been December's box. Maybe that's something they should work on, September's box would have fit better this month (I think almost everyone would have been happy with it) and this month probably would have been fine for a less indulgent month.

That being said:


 The soap I received smells absolutely lovely, I do have brand loyalty, but I may keep it for myself and give it a go.
While I have more tea than I know what to do with the sampler is really great as a gift for someone else (especially paired with the mugs).
The mini emergency kit was a lot smaller than I expected, and once again probably would have worked better in Aug/Sept as a back to school item (can you tell I really think they should have flipped those months?), but it has some nice items regardless. I was a bit sad mine was black, I was hoping for a cute pop of color.
I love peppermint for Christmas, I haven't tried them yet but I think its very fitting for the holiday.
I would not buy the go swype, I would probably lose it too quickly for it to be of any practical use to me.
The Rent the Runaway coupon... complete wash. This was probably the one thing that really let me down. Honestly its a bit insulting to include it as the fashion aspect of our box considering the lack of sizing options, that its not a true giftcard, its for a rental only and its not even a massive discount considering their prices. You can find a better or similar deal on their site, or in a less expensive subscription. I am really interested in seeing their response to people's e-mails in regard to this item.
Overall I wasn't overly excited about this box, but I wasn't entirely upset either. Its just sort of a wash, but at least I have a gift for someone already ready to go!


----------



## brokenship (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried but the code is for new subscribers. That's it told me - how did u resubscribe?


 Does it charge you 26 each month or one large total?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beauty Army has had several of the travel sized shower gels for a few months now (I know they've had Pink Chiffon, Sweet Pea, Twilight Woods, and maybe Japanese CHerry Blossom?), and Influenster sent out Forever Red (spray, I think) in one of their recent boxes. They also sent out a mini candle in a different Influenster box, those were the fall scents.


 That's the type of stuff they give us for gratis (we usually get free items every theme).  It's also the type of stuff they send coupons out for free to draw customers to the stores.  It wouldn't be high on my list to pay for these items in a sub, but I could see the appeal.  I like the idea of getting stuff I wouldn't normally buy or order.  B&amp;BW is in almost every major market, it's  well known and popular.  I look for subs to give me an opportunity to be introduced to *new* stuff I may not come across, but maybe that I have only seen in magazines and online only.  Thanks for the info., I've worked for B&amp;BW for 6 years and had no idea.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it charge you 26 each month or one large total?


 mine came to 158 total


----------



## KayEss (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it charge you 26 each month or one large total?


 One big total. That way you can't back out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine came to 158 total


 I wonder if I e-mailed them they would let me pay monthly. I would be more than happy to commit to 6 months, I just don't have the spare funds to pay the full sum all at once right now.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

The food item is yummy. It says that the entire box is 1 serving (HOLY MOLY) and 330 calories, but 52 whopping grams of sugar!!!!!! I can't fathom eating the entire box at once.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was offering my husband the peppermint sticks and he declined! BAhahaha. He caught me munching them while driving on our way to SFO last night. I might have just popped three in my mouth. He just said I am sooo stubborn, to think I had multiple crowns just recently, and i just eat these like crackers! BAh!






Have tried them with hot cocoa. New fave!!


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got confirmation from Popsugar that the RTR code is only for rentals. So completely useless.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail. The mugs seem nice. The tea seems nice. My emergency kit is pretty and purple with a golden horseshoe. The kit is much cuter than I was expecting, and there seems like more tea than I was imagining. I still think this is 1/2 of a box. But now, when I send my complaint, it will focus on the fact that there weren't many items, and that the gift certificate is not a gift card.

I peeked at the luxury box contents on the other thread, and I am glad I didn't sign up for it this time, as it isn't quite right for me. But I think the clutch is really pretty, and I'm happy for those who loved it. I do think they short changed the monthly box, this time, in order to focus more on the luxury box. Maybe they will put their profits to better use for January?
Sorry about the spoilers...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got my box and although I was really disappointed in the RTR code, I most say, I love everything else! I mean, really love! Although it first seemed like a disappointment, I am really satisfied with this box and I feel like popsugar did a great job for the December box. I think the theme was more of an "unwind" theme. The holidays get so hectic and certain items are to help with the moments of craziness and the ret of the box was perfect for unwinding.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 17, 2012)

Love these Bodum mugs... Awesome!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2012)

What to do... I have a January box coming free from referrals - should I still buy the 6 month deal for $26 a month with the insider code? Agh... Decisions, decisions- I promised myself I'd cut back on subs after the new year but I really feel that they bring me a month of Entertainment. Besides the box- the forum really gives me so much enjoyment.. God I feel like a nerd.. Lol!!


----------



## chachithegreat (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my box today and I really do love it. I wasn't expecting to from the spoilers, but it seems like everything was just very "me," I guess. 

I just drank some of the black currant tea w/ milk and truvia in one of the mugs and it was divine. I always feel like a Queen when I drink special tea, so it really served to make me love my box. 

 
I got a pink pinch kit and it is the cutest thing on the planet. I want to get a bunch for my girlfriends as gifts now. How many times I've needed an earring back or the absolute horror of realizing that I forgot to put on deodorant, lol. 
 
My soap was called "Almendra" and was a mix of almond, coconut, sandalwood, and fig. It smells gorgeous. 
 
 

All in all, I really do love my box.


----------



## katybug1986 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everybody! I am new here but have been looking at the comments for a while. I received my box and thought I would share my thoughts on it as well. I received a pink minimergency kit and I think it's really cute. That was probably my favorite thing in the box. I received the moisturizing milk bar and I think it smells great and will use it. As for the RTR thing, I am upset because it is useless because I am plus size and would barely *maybe* fit into a size 16 (the largest on their site). I emailed Pop Sugar about this and they suggested I call and ask for RTR to make an exception for me and let me use it on a cosmetic item. Yeah right. I am not even going to attempt that because I know it won't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

FYI for anyone interested in using the code.

You cannot combine it with any other codes, meaning you cannot use it with $50 first time rental promo they are having now. Plus it expires 3/31. So, it is cheaper to use the regular code on their site for most people. Did PS and RTR coordinate this at all?


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my box today! This is my first post, but I've been watching these threads since I subscribed in October!

I wasn't originally excited, but I got the box today and I like it more than I expected! However, it is NOT $100 value. I feel like they should have added 1 more thing.

The teas, I plan on giving my mother in law for Christmas. She's a big tea fan and I'm sure everyone will have one on Christmas.

The mugs are nice. My husband really liked them, but we have soooo many mugs!

My mini-mergency kit was pink, which I was hoping for! They stuffed a lot of stuff in that little bag. It's going straight in my purse. I might go pick up a couple more for gifts.

The peppermint sticks, I'm not a big fan of. I will probably put them out on my desk for my co-workers.

The soap bar, eh. I'll try it! I liked the smell.

I was super disappointed with the RTR code. I signed up to see what they had on the site and they sent me the very same code. Ridiculous! I enjoyed the Stylemint one because I didn't have to pay anything extra and didn't have to worry about returning anything. I'd have much rather had another one of those.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2012)

I ended up with two boxes.  I had originally planned on giving one to my sister-in-law, but then I got something else that seemed more appropriate for her from LBB, so now I have an extra box, and I'm actually thinking I'll be keeping it for myself.  

The kit:  In one, the kit was purple (with a horseshoe charm), and in the other, it was black (with a sort of generically-Asian-looking charm).  I'm keeping the purple one in my backpack (or whatever I take to work if I happen to get a different one.  I've been eyeing Chrome bags for, wow, a couple of years now) because my grandmother's favorite color was purple.  

The tea:  I'm a tea drinker (I actually drink coffee *and* tea), as are some coworkers, as is my sister-in-law, so I have plenty of people who would be interested in these, although I had been eyeing them for a while, so they might go no further than my own personal stash.

The candy sticks:  I remember buying these -- or the same thing from a different company -- years ago and *loving* them.  These are definitely going in my personal stash.  I already opened one box, and it will be going to work with me tomorrow with one of the boxes of tea.

The soap:  I don't use bar soap, but I'm thinking I'll put one of them in my wardrobe (I think that's what it's supposed to be called.  Cupboard with one shelf on the top half, drawers on the bottom half.  My aunt designed it and my grandfather made it, so I'm not really sure there's a real name for it, but I'll go with "wardrobe") to make things smell nice.  Dunno about the other one.  Put it with last month's yoga dvd and a bag of chocolate-covered pretzels for my office's white elephant exchange this week, maybe?

The mugs:  I've actually been eyeing these for quite a while, so I think I'll use one set and stash the other set away for something.  A future present, replacements for the ones I am sure to break in the future, maybe take them to work in the hope that they keep my tea warm longer than the covered teacup I'm currently using, whatever.  Still trying to decide.

The Rent the Runway code:  The Outrage Letter will be composed later this week. 

I really wish that they had included, say, a nice shower gel -- something that you would normally dismiss as too expensive to buy, like Jo Malone or Laura Mercier -- instead of that ridiculous code.  It's actually insulting to include it.  I live in Portland.  Fancy parties?  Uh, we don't do that.  The only person I know who has worn a tux more than once in the past ten years is my brother, and that's only because he officiates weddings (and I think he only has the tux because it was our grandfather's, and it happened to fit the bro well enough for it to be given to him).  Also, I haven't been a size 16 since I *was* 16, and that was when George Michael, Debbie Gibson, Rick Astley, and Guns N' Roses were the biggest things in music.
I actually got one box for free, so I'm not upset about wasting my money other than the whole bought-one-for-someone-and-then-bought-something-else-for-them thing, and even if I had paid, I think I would have been okay since at least two or three of these things are $10 each, but I definitely don't think they hit their $100 value target once you leave the last item out, as I believe you should when calculating the box value on this one.  

(This box was undoubtedly helped out by the fact that it arrived on the same day I received my Loose Button box with a product for curly hair -- mine is silky, straight, and won't hold a curl -- and a perfume sample when I had expressly requested a box without perfume when I filled out the profile that indicated that, hi, NOT CURLY HAIR OVER HERE.  The PopSugar box might have missed the mark, but at least I can see how it *tried*.)


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

"The Rent the Runway code:  The Outrage Letter will be composed later this week." 

This cracks me up every time you reference it. Love the trademark


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I am throughly aggravated now.  Check out this tracking. I live in Cleveland. They are now saying my box for December which shipped on 7th will be here the 20th.  This shipping service really makes me want to cancel PopSugar.  Absolutely terrible....

Dec 17, 2012 8:57 PM
Departed FedEx location
FEDEX SMARTPOST CLINTON, PA
 
Dec 17, 2012 10:08 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
FEDEX SMARTPOST CLINTON, PA
 
Dec 17, 2012 12:00 AM
Shipment information sent to U.S. Postal Service
 
 
Dec 13, 2012 4:42 PM
Departed FedEx location
FEDEX SMARTPOST GROVE CITY, OH
 
Dec 13, 2012 1:48 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
FEDEX SMARTPOST GROVE CITY, OH
 
Dec 13, 2012 3:34 AM
Departed FedEx location
GROVE CITY, OH
 
Dec 12, 2012 5:05 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
GROVE CITY, OH
 
Dec 8, 2012 11:46 AM
Departed FedEx location
SACRAMENTO, CA
 
Dec 8, 2012 6:09 AM
Arrived at FedEx location
SACRAMENTO, CA
 
Dec 7, 2012 11:17 PM
Departed FedEx location
WATSONVILLE, CA
 
Dec 7, 2012 4:27 PM
Arrived at FedEx location
WATSONVILLE, CA
 
Dec 7, 2012 2:55 PM
Shipment information sent to FedEx
 
 
Dec 7, 2012
Picked up
SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO, CA


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm at 11 dqys


----------



## alicat130 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was offering my husband the peppermint sticks and he declined! BAhahaha. He caught me munching them while driving on our way to SFO last night. I might have just popped three in my mouth. He just said I am sooo stubborn, to think I had multiple crowns just recently, and i just eat these like crackers! BAh!
> 
> ...


 These are actually pretty easy to make too! 

Just melt some chocolate and dip candy canes in and let them set on parchment paper. 

I made a ton of them last year for my holiday party and they were super easy and are so yummy!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 18, 2012)

Wanted to sign up using the INSIDER code but was prompted "new subscribers only" even after I canceled my current monthly subscription:'(

Since I have already cancelled so in the end I signed up with another email acc... blah


----------



## celicacutie (Dec 18, 2012)

The reason I suggested B&amp;BW was because it would be something I could actually use. Maybe one of their 3 wick candles which I buy in abundance anyways.

I understand they can't please everyone, every single time but this box was a total dud for me. I don't drink tea (or coffee). Its Christmas time/Holidays. Why not send out the same type of sampler but with hot chocolate? Different flavors. THAT would have been awesome.

So the teas/mugs aren't really useful to me. Neither is the RTR code. So I am left with peppermint sticks, mini emergency kit and a bar of soap...oh and the screen wipe (which I already own). What I was left with is great BUT not worth the sub price, IMO.

Now I'm wondering why there wasn't any hot chocolate sampler..I think a majority of people would have enjoyed that.

Oh, and I wouldn't be thrilled with a planner. I haven't used one in ages as everything is on my calendar on my computer or phone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason I suggested B&amp;BW was because it would be something I could actually use. Maybe one of their 3 wick candles which I buy in abundance anyways.
> 
> ...


 The B&amp;BW candles are part of the reason I continue to work there part time.  I have them EVERYWHERE!  But they are so fragile (they break a lot in shipping) if the mugs couldn't survive shipping, not sure a 3-wick candle would survive either.  The mini's are a great suggestion though, they're more durable, I've dropped plenty of them and they are strong enough to scent a bedroom.

It's funny, because if I wasn't already planning to give the tea to my bf (who is a huge tea drinker), I would have kept the tea for myself.  I would have not liked hot chocolate because I'm sensitive to dairy products and slightly sensitive to chocolate (which is why I'm giving the peppermint sicks away to dear bf too).  I agree, it's impossible to please everyone.  

I was also going to say that about planners, I can't believe so many people still use, would want planners.  I would have figured everyone would have said that wasn't very modern.  At least the screen wipe appeals to everyone with a device suited for it.  The only reason I have a planner for 2013 was because I got one for free.  Ha!


----------



## Lola Jean (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm still interested in purchasing someone's December box if they are not interested!!!


----------



## Rynnegade (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought of another item that I would have loved to see in this month's box!  A cute little set of wintry cookie cutters - maybe in copper.  That would have made my month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I have to say after having used the mugs for a while - and my husband and I drink tea (and for him coffee as well) about 4 times a day - that these are our favorite mugs now.  We have a ton of mugs but these are so cool to the touch and keep our drinks extra hot for such a long time.  We both really love them.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katybug1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everybody! I am new here but have been looking at the comments for a while. I received my box and thought I would share my thoughts on it as well. I received a pink minimergency kit and I think it's really cute. That was probably my favorite thing in the box. I received the moisturizing milk bar and I think it smells great and will use it. As for the RTR thing, I am upset because it is useless because I am plus size and would barely *maybe* fit into a size 16 (the largest on their site). I emailed Pop Sugar about this and they suggested I call and ask for RTR to make an exception for me and let me use it on a cosmetic item. Yeah right. I am not even going to attempt that because I know it won't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so with you on the RTR thing. Nothing on that site is gonna work my world. Keep me posted if you do decide to call.


----------



## Jules712 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm with everyone else and would have really appreciated a book or movie tickets. I also think some nice gloves or a cute scarf would have been nice. Alex &amp; Ani bracelets are something else that would make a great addition since they're pretty universal and would probably fit everyone.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jules712* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm with everyone else and would have really appreciated a book or movie tickets. I also think some nice gloves or a cute scarf would have been nice. Alex &amp; Ani bracelets are something else that would make a great addition since they're pretty universal and would probably fit everyone.


 
Ooo! Alex &amp; Ani bracelets is a great idea!! I've seen them everywhere!


----------



## Jules712 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo! Alex &amp; Ani bracelets is a great idea!! I've seen them everywhere!


 Yes!! I think they're so cute and one of the nice, basic ones would most likely suit everyones taste.  They make great stacking pieces too!  I get that PopSugar probably has deals with these companies and their job is to make money, but the past two months have been very underwhelming.

Until I see a box like September or October, I can't be impressed.

These coupon codes have to stop. I had to remember to cancel JewelMint and then pay $15 for shipping from CanvasPop.  I just don't think that's right.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jules712* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm with everyone else and would have really appreciated a book or movie tickets. I also think some nice gloves or a cute scarf would have been nice. Alex &amp; Ani bracelets are something else that would make a great addition since they're pretty universal and would probably fit everyone.


 All cool things but then half of us would have been griping that they were sending stuff that they had already sent ... and as we saw before (and with Cravebox) books are VERY hit or miss!  I think movie tickets that were not specific to one film would have been great (and if they didn't have to be redeemed as a pair).

I would like to see a jewelry item that wasn't so size specific ... jewelry is one of those hard ones too, though.  Some people don't like yellow gold and some won't wear anything but.  I would just like PopSugar to live true to their "Must Have" name ... they don't stand out when EVERYONE is sending tea and RTR.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> All cool things but then half of us would have been griping that they were sending stuff that they had already sent ... and as we saw before (and with Cravebox) books are VERY hit or miss!  I think movie tickets that were not specific to one film would have been great (and if they didn't have to be redeemed as a pair).
> ...


 EXACTLY!!!


----------



## craigster (Dec 18, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble with broken mugs in their box? Mine has a large crack around the handle and didn't know if this was a common issue. This is my first box, and I was not very impressed with it... especially with the defect. How is CS? Not really sure what to expect.


----------



## Jules712 (Dec 18, 2012)

> All cool things but then half of us would have been griping that they were sending stuff that they had already sent ... and as we saw before (and with Cravebox) books are VERY hit or miss!Â  I think movie tickets that were not specific to one film would have been great (and if they didn't have to be redeemed as a pair). I would like to see a jewelry item that wasn't so size specific ... jewelry is one of those hard ones too, though.Â  Some people don't like yellow gold and some won't wear anything but.Â  I would just like PopSugar to live true to their "Must Have" name ... they don't stand out when EVERYONE is sending tea and RTR.Â


 I hear you and didn't even think of the yellow gold/silver preference (I wear it all...lol). They definitely aren't living up their name right now and I'm just really dissatisfied with the codes/gift cards we keep getting, especially when I have to shell out more money or remember to cancel another subscription service like The mint sites. I would love for a movie gift card to see what we want to see.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Has anyone had trouble with broken mugs in their box? Mine has a large crack around the handle and didn't know if this was a common issue. This is my first box, and I was not very impressed with it... especially with the defect. How is CS? Not really sure what to expect.


 Popsugar CS is amazing- write them an email and they'll send you out new mugs. Here's hope to better January box


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 19, 2012)

I finally got my box today! I was happier with it than I thought I would be.

I actually like the mugs and they didn't have any problems like I've seen some people having. My mom also really likes them, so they'll get plenty of use I'm sure. I'm planning on giving the tea to a coworker that likes hot tea for Christmas. I was worried I'd get a nasty color for my minimergency kit, but was SO happy and surprised that I got hot pink with a shamrock charm! Exactly what I was hoping for. =) I enjoyed the peppermint poles and will be taking them to work to share. I also like the scent of the soap I got. And I actually am liking the GoSwype .. I think it's cute and it seemed to work really well!
 All in all, I'm pretty pleased with my first box. More than I thought I would be. =)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone interested in my soap from the November box?  

I got this one: 

ANTIOXIDANT MOISTURIZING MILK BAR Dama de la Noche with essence of Apple, Lemon and the Dama de la Noche bloom


----------



## Eleda (Dec 19, 2012)

I would be interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa Marie (Dec 19, 2012)

Ugh...my box was "Out for Delivery" yesterday, but never showed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great!

Anyways, I have to say that I'm most looking forward to the mugs LOL. My husband and I received a set of 4 from Crate &amp; Barrel as part of a shower gift when we got married (2 and a half years ago), and one of them broke by way of our cat accidentally knocking it off the counter when it was full. Now I'll have our full set again +1 (I feel like such a goof!) I told my husband this when I saw the spoilers and he just laughed.

I have to say that we've used our mugs almost everyday for the last two and a half years (and I put them through our dishwasher, too! ..top shelf) without any cracks or breaks. They've held up just fine without any inside leaks. We really love ours. I hope everyone everyone else has the same experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Dec 19, 2012)

I just contacted RTR as PS CS told me to check if they might apply it towards something else, and I was also told no. I wonder the first person who told that somebody in CS applied the code manually - were you able to use it for items for sale? If yes than I am really not happy about this all ballyhoo. Also  - check this out I have 3 cards and the "unique code" is THE SAME on al 3! Another hints its just a coupon. boo


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just contacted RTR as PS CS told me to check if they might apply it towards something else, and I was also told no. I wonder the first person who told that somebody in CS applied the code manually - were you able to use it for items for sale? If yes than I am really not happy about this all ballyhoo. Also  - check this out I have 3 cards and the "unique code" is THE SAME on al 3! Another hints its just a coupon. boo


 That was me. When my box first arrived I called RTR to ask if the code could be used to purchase items. I was told yes, twice. I was one of the first people to get the PS box so I think the RTR people weren't familiar with the terms of the code.

I spoke with someone at RTR named Hanna.

So if you call ask for her.

She was the one who said if you have issues, CS will input the code for you.

I didn't take her up on her offer though. So she may have spoken out of turn. But give it a try. Good luck!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was me. When my box first arrived I called RTR to ask if the code could be used to purchase items. I was told yes, twice. I was one of the first people to get the PS box so I think the RTR people weren't familiar with the terms of the code.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your reply. I am afraid Hanna will not be able to help now that I think they have been showered with popsugar-related calls. I guess you were lucky to receive the box among the first. The rest of us will have to toss this code into garbage unfortunately. Again thank you for your advise, I appreciate it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am afraid Hanna will not be able to help now that I think they have been showered with popsugar-related calls. I guess you were lucky to receive the box among the first. The rest of us will have to toss this code into garbage unfortunately. Again thank you for your advise, I appreciate it.


 I had to toss the code as well (actually I gave it away). Even if I wanted to use it on a rental, everything that's good has been reserved for the holidays weeks/months ago. It was really poor timing for PS to send it so close to Xmas/NYE. Plus there was the sizing issue that affected many subscribers. This code was a fail for so many reasons.


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 19, 2012)

This may sound a little b****y, but I was super annoyed that they sent us the rent the runway "gift card". If that "gift card" was replaced by something else(I would have been a lot happier with a snack), then I would have considered it as an okay box. 

 
I emailed them complaining about it. I'm not expecting anything out of it, I just wanted to give them my 2Â¢.   
If I spend extra money on something, then I want it for keeps. Not borrowed. 
 
I know that some people are okay with it, but I know I'm not. 
 
Anybody want my code? I'll be happy to pm it.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 19, 2012)

I just saw on PopSugar's FAQs something about a 'wait list' where you can get previous boxes as they become available... how do you get on this if you're already subscribed? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## lolitam (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my box today.  I must be in the minority but I *love* it.  

Anyone else get a blue

pinch kit
so far?  Mine is kind of shiny cobalt.  Cute!

I have been a HUGE fan of Popsugar and I think they generally have great customer service.  But I will say that even I feel like the RTR code should have just been left out.  Worthless if you consider that you can get bigger discounts from them by simply signing up (I guess?)   I have no use for the coupon and to receive it felt a little... insulting? or something.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 20, 2012)

Well by now everyone has seen all of the contents (those who wanted to see them anyway).

Here are some more pictures and closeups of individual items.


----------



## Katty De Lux (Dec 20, 2012)

I loved this box too! My Pinch kit was glossy purple! So cute


----------



## Eleda (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well by now everyone has seen all of the contents (those who wanted to see them anyway).
> 
> ...


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I did a dumb thing with my mug last night and was debating on sharing since it makes me seem a bit stupid but here goes. When I make tea, I microwave the water w/ tea bag in to save on steeping time. So last night I broke out my mug and my tea and put it in the microwave for about 2 minutes. Little did I realize (foolishly) that the stem on the top of the tea bag had a hidden metal wire (it's covered in green so it wasn't visible)! I should have realized due to it's bendy-ness but I didn't give it a second thought. Well, some small sparks and a cracked mug were the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Figured I would share as a caustic FYI so it doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## SammieHammie (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did a dumb thing with my mug last night and was debating on sharing since it makes me seem a bit stupid but here goes. When I make tea, I microwave the water w/ tea bag in to save on steeping time. So last night I broke out my mug and my tea and put it in the microwave for about 2 minutes. Little did I realize (foolishly) that the stem on the top of the tea bag had a hidden metal wire (it's covered in green so it wasn't visible)! I should have realized due to it's bendy-ness but I didn't give it a second thought. Well, some small sparks and a cracked mug were the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Figured I would share as a caustic FYI so it doesn't happen to anyone else.


I was wondering why the package said not to microwave the tea bags! Good to know so none of us make the same mistake. At least you have your second mug left. That's why good thing come in pairs.


----------



## chachithegreat (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did a dumb thing with my mug last night and was debating on sharing since it makes me seem a bit stupid but here goes. When I make tea, I microwave the water w/ tea bag in to save on steeping time. So last night I broke out my mug and my tea and put it in the microwave for about 2 minutes. Little did I realize (foolishly) that the stem on the top of the tea bag had a hidden metal wire (it's covered in green so it wasn't visible)! I should have realized due to it's bendy-ness but I didn't give it a second thought. Well, some small sparks and a cracked mug were the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Figured I would share as a caustic FYI so it doesn't happen to anyone else.


 Oh, man. I do the same thing and I actually did microwave mine. I wonder if it was sparking away while I was obliviously wandering around doing other things. I'm sorry it cracked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mskats (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my box a few days ago and I think this is the only box where I am sure I will use everything (except for the lame RTR code).  I am so happy with it even though it might not be as high in value as the previous boxes.  If only we could get another box like the September one, which I was lucky enough to get as my first Popsugar box.


----------



## alliekers (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was wondering why the package said not to microwave the tea bags! Good to know so none of us make the same mistake. At least you have your second mug left. That's why good thing come in pairs.


 And that's a lesson to me to always read the package before using something! But I figured tea bags don't usually need special instructions, you know? I was wrong


----------



## Lori Harp (Dec 20, 2012)

I emailed Popsugar about the RTR code. I was told that the voucher could also be used for accessories. I for one do not like the idea of renting accessories. I know that some people do, but that is not something I would do personally. I don't know anyone to give the code to, so I guess mine will be hiding the trash can as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lori Harp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Popsugar about the RTR code. I was told that the voucher could also be used for accessories. I for one do not like the idea of renting accessories. I know that some people do, but that is not something I would do personally. I don't know anyone to give the code to, so I guess mine will be hiding the trash can as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same email.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email.


 Ditto


----------



## ricarlav (Dec 21, 2012)

I gave popsugar an ear full about the RTR code, and flat out told them if they read the forums here they'd see how many people were unhappy and were just giving away their codes. I'd originally written because my mugs were broken and I didn't get a bar of soap, but I threw in my rant about RTR code and they said:

"Thank you for your email and I apologize that you are not thrilled with the Rent the Runway voucher. Please know that the offer can be redeemed on their rental accessories as well. They have a wide selection of gorgeous jewelry, shoes, wraps, purses, and more to choose from and I do hope you are able to find something fun to try. If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to contact us.

Happy Holidays
POPSUGAR Support"

I told them that I don't have any reason to rent things I already own and that depending on what you rent, the cost of shipping is more than the code! I again told them that they needed to take a look around the internet so they can see how many people were disappointed in this month's box.

I hope they send me some extra goodies with my replacement mugs and the soap I never got.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Dec 21, 2012)

Just want to also get on the RTR complaint bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've actually reallllly liked RTR in the past and have told most of my friends about it, who have also rented dresses. I was a fan of the idea. I was excited to receive this code also. I had a $50 giftcard from a friend from my birthday (they know I really like RTR) and thought I could use that in conjunction with this code and get a great rental for NYE. Well I picked it all out, go to rent it.. and guess what? They dont allow you to stack a Giftcard with a promo code. WHAT?! I talked to CS but they said thats their policy right now. I told them that I would make sure to have friends give me cash in the future and NOT rent the runway GC. What the hell? It should be as good as cash. This made me very angry. I wont be renting from them again, especially with the $40 rental fee (shipping + required insurance).


----------



## lolitam (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just want to also get on the RTR complaint bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've actually reallllly liked RTR in the past and have told most of my friends about it, who have also rented dresses. I was a fan of the idea. I was excited to receive this code also. I had a $50 giftcard from a friend from my birthday (they know I really like RTR) and thought I could use that in conjunction with this code and get a great rental for NYE. Well I picked it all out, go to rent it.. and guess what? *They dont allow you to stack a Giftcard with a promo code. *WHAT?! I talked to CS but they said thats their policy right now. I told them that I would make sure to have friends give me cash in the future and NOT rent the runway GC. What the hell? It should be as good as cash. This made me very angry. I wont be renting from them again, especially with the $40 rental fee (shipping + required insurance).


 Wow.   That is the worst.policy.ever.   I wouldn't be using their services anymore either...  what a rip!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 21, 2012)

If anyone wants my RTR code, PM me.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow.   That is the worst.policy.ever.   I wouldn't be using their services anymore either...  what a rip!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hah ! Thats how I'm feeling. A giftcard should be as good as cash. It makes me sad that my friend gave me $50 cause in theory its worth as much as the code I got from PopSugar or BB to RTR. only they have her cash pocketed and could care less about the consumer. Theres no reason I should be punished for having money in the form of GC.... versus someone with cash at hand who IS able to use the promo codes. I won't be recommending them again to any of my friends. Got 4 dresses yesterday that are adorable for $125 and a way better deal than RTR. Sad Ill have to even use this gift card :/


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah ! Thats how I'm feeling. A giftcard should be as good as cash. It makes me sad that my friend gave me $50 cause in theory its worth as much as the code I got from PopSugar or BB to RTR. only they have her cash pocketed and could care less about the consumer. Theres no reason I should be punished for having money in the form of GC.... versus someone with cash at hand who IS able to use the promo codes. I won't be recommending them again to any of my friends. Got 4 dresses yesterday that are adorable for $125 and a way better deal than RTR. Sad Ill have to even use this gift card :/


 
There are websites that allow you to sell or trade your gift cards. You might want to look into that!


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Dec 21, 2012)

got my box on thursday and i only have 4 teas left.thems are some yummy teas!i LOVE the mugs,i've been using the goswype,the candy canes are yummy,the soap is kind of air freshener-y.as in stank.i can't say i'm disappointed per se, because the mugs and tea are so awesome but i do hope they bring it a little better in january.and the lux box wasn't all that either!granted, if i had the money i would have been happy to have it, but some of those items could have totes been in the reg must have box!


----------



## Jules712 (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lori Harp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Popsugar about the RTR code. I was told that the voucher could also be used for accessories. I for one do not like the idea of renting accessories. I know that some people do, but that is not something I would do personally. I don't know anyone to give the code to, so I guess mine will be hiding the trash can as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same email too and feel the same as you.  The code is complete garbage and a total waste.  Shame on PopSugar!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 23, 2012)

Also, you would be out of pocket for the rental as well. Lame. and not a gift card.  I think that is what aggravates me the most, it is a coupon pretending it is a gift card. And if they had met their value for the month and that was extra I would not care so much, but they didn't.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's hope to more cards like stylemint- that was amazing!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's hope to more cards like stylemint- that was amazing!!!


I agree. I loved Stylemint, and might buy from them again someday. I love my drapey-neck top. I've been wearing it constantly. It's thin and soft and elegant! I might even wear it to Christmas.


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Dec 26, 2012)

question about the soap.  does anyone else's really reek once its wet?  the dry soap smells like but it smells FOUL in the shower.  ugh.  maybe it's just me.  

PLEASE PS make a better box next month!!!


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not only does it have an odor it makes a huge mess in the tub...


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 27, 2012)

Got my December box yesterday and I love the little pink emergency kit! But it will probably go up for trade, it's just too small to dig anything out of, plus I already have all that stuff in my purse anyway. Love the mugs and the teas but with all the things I've heard about the mugs, I kind of don't want to use them for fear of breaking them.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my December box yesterday and I love the little pink emergency kit! But it will probably go up for trade, it's just too small to dig anything out of, plus I already have all that stuff in my purse anyway. Love the mugs and the teas but with all the things I've heard about the mugs, I kind of don't want to use them for fear of breaking them.


 I'm going to send you a PM.  I've been looking for a pink emergency kit!


----------



## cutpiece (Dec 28, 2012)

I recently found out that I was off for News Year after thinking that I'd have to work. Then I thought, "oh great, now I have to buy a dress!". I hate shopping in stores as I am extremely picky so my mind went back to that stupid RTR code (which I had already thrown away), so I began to peruse the site.

I found a long Nicole Miller dress that I liked so I'm going to try it out. Plus they have a promo code out right now (NYE50) where you get the dress for %50 off BUT the dress has to be at least $100. My total came to $68 bucks but I thought, "when's the next time my guy's going to see me in a dress like this?", and I guess it's not that bad if only for a special occasion????


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently found out that I was off for News Year after thinking that I'd have to work. Then I thought, "oh great, now I have to buy a dress!". I hate shopping in stores as I am extremely picky so my mind went back to that stupid RTR code (which I had already thrown away), so I began to peruse the site.
> 
> I found a long Nicole Miller dress that I liked so I'm going to try it out. Plus they have a promo code out right now (NYE50) where you get the dress for %50 off BUT the dress has to be at least $100. My total came to $68 bucks but I thought, "when's the next time my guy's going to see me in a dress like this?", and I guess it's not that bad if only for a special occasion????


 That's great!!! Let us know how it works out! Happy New Year!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's awesome!! I'm so happy that you have a chance to use it I have 2 codes if you want them- pm me and I'll give them to you. The codes are in my desk drawer and I probably won't be at my desk til Monday- I'd pm them to you then if you want them


----------



## cutpiece (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great!!! Let us know how it works out! Happy New Year!





> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's awesome!! I'm so happy that you have a chance to use it
> 
> I have 2 codes if you want them- pm me and I'll give them to you. The codes are in my desk drawer and I probably won't be at my desk til Monday- I'd pm them to you then if you want them


 Thanks so much ladies!

I'll see how this goes and report back. There are quite few complaints on their facebook page re. dresses not arriving in time for New Years. It seems to be a very popular time for RTR. If my experience is good, I might take you up on your offer for those codes!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!
> ...


 You should be OK, they are a really reputable company.

I would totally be renting a dress myself if I had to go out and buy one right now. I am in no mood to deal with salespeople, 3 way mirrors and bad lighting...especially after all my holiday binge eating.

(which started during Hurricane Sandy...I was stress eating all the Halloween candy)

Have fun! 

Oh and I have a code as well if you want it.


----------



## AShips (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone who wants my RTR coupon code, PM me! Don't plan on using it!


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone has a stylemint code still pm please~


----------



## cdelpercio (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish we got a coupon for Tea Forte. I just dropped $50 on three bags of loose tea and an infuser kettle.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 31, 2012)

I just cancelled. I was going to give them another month, just to see if December was a fluke, but then I decided that if they were going to be inconsistent, then this isn't the subscription for me. I will still stalk the threads and admire what the rest of you get from them. If I see something I have to have, I guess I will just buy it. Good luck on January's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just cancelled. I was going to give them another month, just to see if December was a fluke, but then I decided that if they were going to be inconsistent, then this isn't the subscription for me. I will still stalk the threads and admire what the rest of you get from them. If I see something I have to have, I guess I will just buy it. Good luck on January's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do not think you are alone in cancelling.  For people purchasing a sub in early December their start date was Feb, now it is January.  I am wondering what you all think Popsugar will do in the next couple of months' boxes in response to this.  Do you think they will stick to their plan or work harder to wow us and win us back? I am not sure what they will do myself, given the way they have responded to subscribers thus far.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do not think you are alone in cancelling.  For people purchasing a sub in early December their start date was Feb, now it is January.  I am wondering what you all think Popsugar will do in the next couple of months' boxes in response to this.  Do you think they will stick to their plan or work harder to wow us and win us back? I am not sure what they will do myself, given the way they have responded to subscribers thus far.


January could be a really good box, with the number of subscriptions down and no luxury box to distract their attention.  Obviously, it wasn't enough for me to gamble on. But you never know. It's also a new years resolution time. I really do hope they put their full effort into January. They've been so unpredictable. We all thought the first box was going to be their best, but so many people hated it. And we thought they'd wow us for December, but they didn't. What bothers me about subscription boxes in general, is it seems to me that when they offer special deals, the box quality reflects that, and then everyone who paid full price gets screwed. IMO.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 3, 2013)

I decided to use the code and resubscribe JUST for January to give it one more chance. If January is crappy, then I'm for sure out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 3, 2013)

Which code worked?


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 3, 2013)

REFERFRIENDS takes $5 off


----------



## pugslypoodle (Jan 3, 2013)

So i am really upset right now I read all these posts about their customer service being so wonderful if you are missing something or something is broken they send it out right away with fast shipping and a hand written note and also some extra goodies for your trouble well i got my mugs today because mine came shattered in pieces all that came was the mugs in a box nothing else and i am not trying to be ungrateful i just do not understand why i was treated this way when other people are trated another way. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 3, 2013)

> So i am really upset right now I read all these posts about their customer service being so wonderful if you are missing something or something is broken they send it out right away with fast shipping and a hand written note and also some extra goodies for your trouble well i got my mugs today because mine came shattered in pieces all that came was the mugs in a box nothing else and i am not trying to be ungratefulÂ i just do not understand why i was treated this way when other people are trated another way. Has this happenedt to anyone else?Â


 I'm sorry you didn't get a fun little extra. My guess is that they've been slammed lately because of the unusual amount of damaged items due to the mugs in December &amp; the luxury box glass bottle soap mishaps. I wouldn't say this is a normal display of their CS.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pugslypoodle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i am really upset right now I read all these posts about their customer service being so wonderful if you are missing something or something is broken they send it out right away with fast shipping and a hand written note and also some extra goodies for your trouble well i got my mugs today because mine came shattered in pieces all that came was the mugs in a box nothing else and i am not trying to be ungrateful i just do not understand why i was treated this way when other people are trated another way. Has this happened to anyone else?


 I just got my replacement mugs as well. I have no issue with how I was treated -- they responded to me and replaced the damaged items. Anything beyond that would be a bonus, but I'm certainly satisfied.


----------



## AngelaG (Jan 4, 2013)

I have to say.. I am in love with the mugs! I kept a set and gave one as a gift (I get two boxes) and they loved them as well. Just those alone made the box worth it to me. I also have put the pinch kits to the side (Purple and Pink) for gifts since I actually had one and the tea is good stuff, I actually have the tea forte pitcher that you can use with the teas. Sometimes I'm like what? but then I end of loving all the stuff!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngelaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say.. I am in love with the mugs! I kept a set and gave one as a gift (I get two boxes) and they loved them as well. Just those alone made the box worth it to me. I also have put the pinch kits to the side (Purple and Pink) for gifts since I actually had one and the tea is good stuff, I actually have the tea forte pitcher that you can use with the teas. Sometimes I'm like what? but then I end of loving all the stuff!


 I really like the mugs too fave part of the box!


----------



## yjk98 (Jan 6, 2013)

If anyone would like my Canvas Pop or Rent the Runway codes, let me know - PM me.


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my replacement mugs as well. I have no issue with how I was treated -- they responded to me and replaced the damaged items. Anything beyond that would be a bonus, but I'm certainly satisfied.


 For those that have received their replacement mugs already, were you originally told that you had you had to wait for excess inventory to arrive or that they could replace them right away?  Just wondering if I should be expecting my replacements anytime soon.  Thanks!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have received their replacement mugs already, were you originally told that you had you had to wait for excess inventory to arrive or that they could replace them right away?  Just wondering if I should be expecting my replacements anytime soon.  Thanks!


 Yes, they said they had to wait until they had inventory. I think it was probably 3 weeks from when I contacted them to when I got the new ones.


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, they said they had to wait until they had inventory. I think it was probably 3 weeks from when I contacted them to when I got the new ones.


 Ok, thanks!  Hopefully I'll get mine in the next week!


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 7, 2013)

Earlier I complained that I wasn't thrilled with the box because I don't drink tea/coffee/or any other hot beverage.

Well, I'm happy to report that my BF LOVES the mugs and uses them every single time he is over. He is actually wanting to buy a set for himself. So I guess it wasn't a bad box? I gift the tea to my mom for xmas as well.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Earlier I complained that I wasn't thrilled with the box because I don't drink tea/coffee/or any other hot beverage.
> 
> Well, I'm happy to report that my BF LOVES the mugs and uses them every single time he is over. He is actually wanting to buy a set for himself. So I guess it wasn't a bad box? I gift the tea to my mom for xmas as well.


 I like the mugs a lot more than I expected to, but I am paranoid about them breaking. The tea is good, but I just got a Keurig for Christmas, so I have more coffee and tea than I know what to do with.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 8, 2013)

I got my replacement mugs and soap yesterday. They just showed up. No note, nothing extra, just the soap and mugs tossed in a box. I'm shocked these mugs didn't break the way they were packaged.

If things don't get better with the January box, they've definitely lost a customer in me.


----------



## coldrose (Jan 8, 2013)

i love the bodum mugs! I actually quite enjoyed the december box. I would stay subscribed but I spent too much this holiday, so I'm trying to cut back. I would resubscribe in the future when I have a little more money.


----------



## thequeenlisa (Jan 9, 2013)

I know!!!  The tea is great &amp; I did the same thing... I NEEDED more of it.  $60.00, Whew!  ...but I did get a free tea cup w/lid in white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That was a nice bonus!  Their teas are soooo good... I'm probable a lifer now w/them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh and how do I love the mugs?  Let me count the ways!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not sure if you guys know popsugar has a sample squad I will link you directly they have a live sample going on now for the Olay 4 in 1 cloths. It s to try and sample products. Just click the request sample and wait a little bit to get an email saying it will be sent. Just thought I'd share with you popsugar fans and since they are related enjoy!
> 
> https://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


 Did anyone ever receive their olay wipes? I signed up a month ago and never did receive anything.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone ever receive their olay wipes? I signed up a month ago and never did receive anything.


nope


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't received the Olay wipes, either. The other day, though, I got a full-size St. Ives Oatmeal and Shea butter lotion from PS Sample Squad.. Don't even recall requesting it but I love that stuff so it's totally okay by me.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nope! Funny how reviews were suppost to be done by the 31st...i lost faith but no money spent so oh well.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 11, 2013)

To anyone that received it, was it a full size sample?


----------



## AliMo (Jan 11, 2013)

I got the sample. It was sent from North Hollywood, CA. It was through UPS ground and came in a pretty big padded envelope (in comparison to what was inside). It held two sample wipes of the Olay wipes. They were individually packaged. I forget when I got it, but the envelope has a date Dec 24 on it, so maybe a day or so after that since I live in Nor Cal.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 11, 2013)

I actually did get my Olay wipes! It didn't get here until about three or so days before the reviews were to be in.. But I did get them and I was able to submit my review.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine never came :-(


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 12, 2013)

Two wipes? That's kinda lame.lame.


----------



## AliMo (Jan 13, 2013)

It is a sample squad, so I thought it was ok that they just sent two. For sure, I would have liked more but then their opinion poll would probably have a bunch more questions and involve a lot more work like influesnter does. I was surprised they only asked a couple of questions and that it was basically a poll.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 15, 2013)

OKay, I got the St. Ives lotion from the Sample Squad yesterday.  i was shocked.  It's huge!


----------



## JessP (Jan 16, 2013)

> OKay, I got the St. Ives lotion from the Sample Squad yesterday. Â i was shocked. Â It's huge!


I got this, too! Don't even remember requesting it? Not that I'm complaining lol.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 16, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## AliMo (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm going to keep checking the mail for one! I hope they sent it to everyone on the squad.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 16, 2013)

> I'm going to keep checking the mail for one! I hope they sent it to everyone on the squad.


 Me too! I'd love one!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

Did y'all get an email from Popsugar about taking a survey based on your must have experiences? Questions about December and the Luxury boxes. Also getting feedback about feelings about specialty boxes.


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did y'all get an email from Popsugar about taking a survey based on your must have experiences? Questions about December and the Luxury boxes. Also getting feedback about feelings about specialty boxes.


 Yup, got that email. From the questions they asked it sounds like they are thinking about doing other specialty type boxes for holidays, beauty only, etc.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, got that email. From the questions they asked it sounds like they are thinking about doing other specialty type boxes for holidays, beauty only, etc.


 Sorry for asking, but would you mind telling me what the heading for that email is? I'm afraid I might have trashed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know the size (oz) of the mugs that we received?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the size (oz) of the mugs that we received?


 10 oz


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 24, 2013)

I noticed the lotion is on the sample squad page showing results are in... Was this a randomly sent out sample? Because I never saw a place to request it. Would've loved getting it!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 10, 2013)

By any chance, does anyone still have an unused $30 Rent The Runway code that they'd be willing to PM me?  I got one in a trade, which I gave to a friend, but when she tried to use it, it wouldn't work.  She contacted RTR and they said that it was already used.  So now I'm horribly embarrassed...and I'm hoping that I can get another code to give to my friend.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 10, 2013)

I do, but I won't be able to pm you the code until tmrw evening.



> By any chance, does anyone still have an unused $30 Rent The Runway code that they'd be willing to PM me? Â I got one in a trade, which I gave to a friend, but when she tried to use it, it wouldn't work. Â SheÂ contacted RTR and they said that it was already used . Â So now I'm horribly embarrassed...and I'm hoping that I can get another code to give to my friend.Â :icon_eek:


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do, but I won't be able to pm you the code until tmrw evening.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## gejag (Mar 10, 2013)

I will be happy to give it to you; let me check the box to see if it's in there!


----------



## AliMo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a $25 dollar Rent the Runway from Wrapp if you cannot get the PopSugar one. I also think that on Embly, you can get $25 and free shipping. (They are gift card apps that you can basically give free gift cards to your FB friends).


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do, but I won't be able to pm you the code until tmrw evening.
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you everyone who is looking for that elusive Popsugar code! This makes me feel really great about the generous community here on MUT! Though, I know that this is a long shot, since you all received the boxes in December. I will update this thread about the status of the code!


 I've got one.  I thought I had two, but I can only find one.  I'm sending you a PM right now!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------

